# Skyward Sword release on 11/11 in switzerland



## LTK (Nov 9, 2011)

That's right folks, that means we may see a leak as early as tomorrow. Oneshop has emailed people saying they will definitely recieve their games by the 11th.

Edit: The torrent floating around is a fake.

Edit2: The full game has no advanced AP and works on current USB loaders.


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 9, 2011)

For the info/source: He's talking about WOG.ch. The shop is very reliable, I recieved my copy of Portal 2 also a few days early. Now I'm even more glad that I preordered it from there .


----------



## LTK (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes thanks for that.


----------



## _Twilightking_ (Nov 9, 2011)

Excellent news, thanks for the info guys. I find it weird that they've changed the date with such short notice, but hey, i'm not complaining.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 9, 2011)

LTK said:


> That's right folks, that means we may see a leak as early as tomorrow. Oneshop has emailed people saying they will definitely recieve their games by the 11th.



eh...tomorrow is the 10th...


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah! So I will be able to play SS this weekend


----------



## Carnivean (Nov 9, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> LTK said:
> 
> 
> > That's right folks, that means we may see a leak as early as tomorrow. Oneshop has emailed people saying they will definitely recieve their games by the 11th.
> ...



Hence 'leak', rather than release.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Nov 9, 2011)

Same day as Skyrim... I think i'd rather get this if i was swiss ;o


----------



## Taik (Nov 9, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:


> Same day as Skyrim... I think i'd rather get this if i was swiss ;o



Well Skyrim has been available for quite a few days now (at least where I live, in France, and i'm like 10 minutes away from Switzerland or so)

I swear if I get that "come pick up your reservation" message tomorrow or even Saturday, I'm gonna enter super happy mode. Screw the exams, Zelda is more important.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuckin' love swiss. Goes great with bologna.



Taik said:


> Screw the exams, Zelda is more important.


A prime example of why Americans are so.... wait.



Taik said:


> (at least where I live, in France, and i'm like 10 minutes away from Switzerland or so)


Hm.


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 9, 2011)

Afaik, Skyrim is only available for 360 now....

Also blade, keeping eye today or?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2011)

time 4 sleep now hopefully when i awaken there will be a nice little surprize on usenetz


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 9, 2011)

Good lord, half the thread got deleted!


Spoiler


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay so apparently now all Swiss stores are selling it on 11-11-11... It may be a whole entire NoE thing...


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 9, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> Okay so apparently now all Swiss stores are selling it on 11-11-11... It may be a whole entire NoE thing...



Not true, nothing is happening in the other countries, this is the first we've heard about a release date change. ShopTo, Amazon, Game, Gamestation and all supermarkets here in the UK have not changed their release dates.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 9, 2011)

They might be releasing it early to prevent a presell dump of the full game.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 9, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> nexusbetween said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so apparently now all Swiss stores are selling it on 11-11-11... It may be a whole entire NoE thing...
> ...


Oh true well that's weird because it seems like many stores in the Swiss are doing this. Hmm.


----------



## Taik (Nov 9, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> nexusbetween said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so apparently now all Swiss stores are selling it on 11-11-11... It may be a whole entire NoE thing...
> ...



Nothing changed on French stores either (believe me, I keep checking it again and again lol)


----------



## Mr.Positive (Nov 9, 2011)

impizkit said:


> They might be releasing it early to prevent a presell dump of the full game.



That wouldn't work very well at all unless the date change happened worldwide. This switzerland-only release will just let people in other regions pirate much earlier.


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 9, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> ...because it seems like many stores in the Swiss are doing this.


Source? I pretty much checked every well-known swiss site which sells games, and on my tour today through some stores, nothing was mentioned. To my knowledge, it's only this specific store.


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 9, 2011)

Also, no change in date here in sweden :/


----------



## Piebe (Nov 9, 2011)

Won't these Swiss shops get sued by Nintendo if they release it earlier then the 18th?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay guises, you might find finding alternative acronyms for piracy sites funny, but it's still against the rules.
Don't make me need to trash half-a-thread like now.

Please don't do that again, 'kay? Thanks


----------



## Piebe (Nov 9, 2011)

In Holland the release date is still set to the 18th, but since it's out day after tomorrow in Swiss i am sure it will leak any moment now.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

PAL country > 11th > OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## misticknight (Nov 9, 2011)

you sure it wasn't just a mistake for Skyrim which releases 11/11/11? Its pretty easy to confuse with Skyward i guess......


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.softridge...ed-edition.html

http://wog.ch/index....inkl-Soundtrack

That's at least two different retailers there.


----------



## LTK (Nov 9, 2011)

misticknight said:


> you sure it wasn't just a mistake for Skyrim which releases 11/11/11? Its pretty easy to confuse with Skyward i guess......



Nope it wasn't


----------



## Ace (Nov 9, 2011)

Alright! Time to buy a Wii and get the ISO!

Thanks LTK


----------



## misticknight (Nov 9, 2011)

excellent, lets hope our swiss bros hook us up. and i know its been said before in other threads, but justi ncase, i am actually going to buy this game too, but it comes out 24th in Australia, so if i can get it on the 11th i damn well am not going to wait 13 days just for the official release


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 9, 2011)

So close now, I can feel it! Hopefully I'll be playing by Friday!
Will this support all European languages?


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 9, 2011)

Nintendo PAL games are always at least Multi5.


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> So close now, I can feel it! Hopefully I'll be playing by Friday!
> Will this support all European languages?


Pal=Multi5. Don't think there's ever been any exception if the game was published by Nintendo. CoD had language specific releases, but that's the only example I know.

Oh, and I love how some people think it will leak within the next two days and that you can play it asap. Even if it will be leaked (which I doubt if the game only gets sold this early in Switzerland), there's still a high chance that it will have a new AP, and the last time a game from Ninty had one (NSMBW), it took 1-2 days until it was playable. I wouldn't expect too much, just saying...


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Nov 9, 2011)

but you do realize that was back in 2009 right?
we're in 2011,everything is possible in a matter of minutes/hours


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool thanks ;-)

And I doubt there'll be much, if any, AP there's been no update for months and it seems as if Ninty has given up with protecting the Wii.


----------



## mepirulo (Nov 9, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> Nintendo PAL games are always at least Multi5.



In the site it looks like it doesn't have Spanish


----------



## Andrew_DS (Nov 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Cool thanks ;-)
> 
> And I doubt there'll be much, if any, AP there's been no update for months and it seems as if Ninty has given up with protecting the Wii.


Yep, exactly judging by the contents of the demo disc looks like it even runs on the same version of IOS56 that Kirby does. So yeah like you said don't think there will be any issues =)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh god yes! I cannot wait to play this!


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

If it's true, that would be nice  I've preordered SS yesterday, and they told me that it will arrive 1 or 2 days before release date...


----------



## Ace (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmm.... seeing this drop early is making me hope that Assassin's Creed: Revelations drops early as well...
Even though I won't get to play it til the 19th :/


----------



## Cuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay now that it's leaked?? I assume.
Can anyone tell me.. is it dual layered?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

it's not leaked


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought an 11/11 release would conflict with Skyrim's release.


----------



## Cuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's not leaked


Oh okay, I was getting confused.
Well sounds like some people have it already, not sure if they're here... but does anyone know if it's dual layered anyway. x_x;


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

it MIGHT be leaked on 10th though


----------



## Cuber (Nov 10, 2011)

You know for some reason I've been thinking it's the 11th already, I don't know why... it's this sleep deprivation I tell ya.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

the world is going to end tomorrow 11-11-11 (dont argue with that... is pure science)
so it better be leaked today!


----------



## metallica48423 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, it's only ~6:15am in Switzerland right now, on the 10th..  Who knows, I suppose it's possible but why would a leak on the 10th, today, be expected?


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

16 hours or so from now will be 11-11-11 in Switzerland. If they do midnight releases there then there is a solid chance that we could be playing this game by then, depending on how many pirates are loving enough to upload it before playing it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

just keep an eye on the usual SITES


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Even if the game is released in Switzerland and a few other places tomorrow, how (un)likely is it that people are going to dump the game and upload it? 

Would be fantastic to have it before the weekend


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

it will be dumped..oh yes it will be dumped


----------



## Cuber (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> the world is going to end tomorrow 11-11-11 (dont argue with that... is pure science)
> so it better be leaked today!



Again..?  The world has been ending a lot lately.


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2011)

*Before you participate in discussion threads about the game and its scene release, please bear in mind that we will severely enforce all forum rules:*
- do not ask where to find illegal/copyrighted file downloads
- do not ask people to PM you links to illegal download sites
- do not PM people asking for roms, links, ISOs or anything illegal
- do not post links to illegal downloads or sites
Failure to comply will result in a warning, suspension or definitive ban.

Also I know it's ridiculous but don't hint at illegal sites.
Its only going to give us extra work. It isnt hard to avoid mentioning illegal sites is it?


----------



## Godamit (Nov 10, 2011)

*Goes to private site*
.....
*waits...... patiently*


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 10, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/OshnR.jpg bwahahaha!! the sound track is up only a matter of time!!


----------



## Ferenn (Nov 10, 2011)

The soundtrack was uploaded by a guy on /v/ who had no intention to leak the game, by the way.


----------



## misticknight (Nov 10, 2011)

lets hope not everyone who gets it is scared to make an iso.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 10, 2011)

Thread subscribed. Ready to pounce at every notification, only to find posts like these (as opposed to news about the leak)!!!  xD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ferenn said:


> The soundtrack was uploaded by a guy on /v/ who had no intention to leak the game, by the way.



any info on the soundtrack
size
filename


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> http://i.imgur.com/OshnR.jpg bwahahaha!! the sound track is up only a matter of time!!


oh, i know that site.

but WHY 192 KBPS!?
64.34 MB (67,468,398 bytes) btw.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)

*Waiting....waiting....waiting*

http://i.imgur.com/2y3Qj.png


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 10, 2011)

I smell some bullshit.

Nintendo Wii: Reggie Fils-Aime Says Zelda Is Not The Last Great Game On Wii


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Seaking said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > http://i.imgur.com/OshnR.jpg bwahahaha!! the sound track is up only a matter of time!!
> ...



dam i dont

i know theloscity's tho lol


----------



## Ferenn (Nov 10, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I smell some bullshit.
> 
> Nintendo Wii: Reggie Fils-Aime Says Zelda Is Not The Last Great Game On Wii


But it won't be the last great game. The Wii still has a few worthwhile games coming up.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I smell some bullshit.
> 
> Nintendo Wii: Reggie Fils-Aime Says Zelda Is Not The Last Great Game On Wii


Well, if it is anything great worth mentioning in one breathe with Zelda is has to be another Mario or perhaps Metroid. But i doubt it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh right. Let's not forget about Mario & Sonic London 2012. YEA!!!!


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


well, everyone knows that one.
listening to just a little of the music, i wish this was in a better format or even lossless  the upper highs are not even there, i am sad.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 10, 2011)

You people forget these is something very special. A little 3 titles NoA has held back from the USA, it could easily be one of those 3. There is also DQ10 and a small... small... very small surprise coming this e3


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Seaking said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Seaking said:
> ...



dam 

i dont mind the format
i just wanna hear it


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

sweet, a V0 is up now.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I smell some bullshit.
> Nintendo Wii: Reggie Fils-Aime Says Zelda Is Not The Last Great Game On Wii


I smell nothing (like all this year)
At this point.... I dont care anymore what NoA does.
The Last Story and Pandora's Tower are confirmed in europe, and my NTSC Wii can play PAL games
so.... fuck NoA.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

damn, they also sell SM3DL early:
http://www.wog.ch/index.cfm/details/product/24095-Super-Mario-3D-Land-inkl-3DS-Tasche


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

Seaking said:


> sweet, a V0 is up now.



I can't find this... damn it.


----------



## Ferenn (Nov 10, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh right. Let's not forget about Mario & Sonic London 2012. YEA!!!!


Rhythm Heaven Wii. The Last Story is getting an English release eventually too.

Yep, you sure know your stuff buddy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

this site is gonna cave in on itself once it is released. If you thought the pook noobs were bad...than you ain't seen nothin


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> this site is gonna cave in on itself once it is released. If you thought the pook noobs were bad...than you ain't seen nothin


disagree, pokenoobs are one of the greatest forces on earth!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

theres gonna be a new breed born: skynoobs


----------



## DDJM (Nov 10, 2011)

LTK said:


> That's right folks, that means we may see a leak as early as tomorrow. Oneshop has emailed people saying they will definitely recieve their games by the 11th.



Don't let your hopes too high... Skyward Sword will probably have a new AP and won't be playable for days after the scene release. Anyways I preordered my copy long time ago


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

theres no AP in it cos the demo works fine ninty gave up!


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> theres gonna be a new breed born: skynoobs



Instantly what I thought of:

http://i.imgur.com/BWCxK.jpg


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

DDJM said:


> Don't let your hopes too high... Skyward Sword will probably have a new AP and won't be playable for days after the scene release. Anyways I preordered my copy long time ago


I have a wode... so fuck everyone!


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

i pray its a DVD5 (4.7GB) and not a DVD9...


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Seaking said:


> i pray its a DVD5 (4.7GB) and not a DVD9...


nah.... DVD9 = more content!


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > i pray its a DVD5 (4.7GB) and not a DVD9...
> ...


but i have no DVD-DL to burn ! and i dont need a wode, my wii plays burnt disks without it !


----------



## masterchan777 (Nov 10, 2011)

Currently being uploaded to a few places, expect it ready really soon


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)

I feel spoiled


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Seaking said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Seaking said:
> ...


people still uses those plastic discs?


----------



## mucus (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Godamit (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> Currently being uploaded to a few places, expect it ready really soon


How do you know this? :S


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> Currently being uploaded to a few places, expect it ready really soon


Source?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently being uploaded to a few places, expect it ready really soon
> ...


shigeru told him


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently being uploaded to a few places, expect it ready really soon
> ...


he may mean topsites/scene, cause its not on any tracker from what i see.

or hes trolling.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

if it was topsites/scene, he wouldn´t post about it here while it´s uploaded (would mean he has direct contact to scene group and they never brag in public).
if it was pred, we would already know.


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am literally shaking. Lol. I NEED this game noowwww


----------



## Keylogger (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL this make me remember the release of SSBB!
Everybody was very excited about a leak but nothing happened because of a new AP on the disc ^^


----------



## chaofan (Nov 10, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently being uploaded to a few places, expect it ready really soon
> ...



His Aunt's cousin's friend's nephew works at a game store in Switzerland. His Aunt's cousin's friend's nephew also said that the final ultra-secret unlockable would be that you can play as Dark Link.*

DISCLAIMER (Not actually a game spoiler):


Spoiler



*joking!!!!*


----------



## abel009 (Nov 10, 2011)

patience people patience. On topic can someone tell me a hint on where to look for the 25th anniversary CD?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

googling "wii scene release" I found this 



			
				guy said:
			
		

> It's official! Team ******* has released the first "backup" for the Wii-Scene. It's only time to figure out how to run this backup!
> Thanks for the early Christmas present! WOOT!
> 
> 
> ...



mod response:


			
				mod said:
			
		

> It's official! Your SUSPENDED from the forms of Xbox-Scene. It's only time to figure out how long before HSD banns your account completely!
> Thanks for the early Christmas present! WOOT!
> 
> 
> ...



haha thats a cool mod!
lets hope that the first skynoob that post a download link on this thread doesnt get that response!


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone know if we're talking 1-2 hours? 2-6 hours? 24 hours?   so unpatient 

AND, if some people already have the game, wouldnt they be pretty quick to tell if the game had a new anti-piracy update thingy already?


----------



## LTK (Nov 10, 2011)

I imagine it will be sometime tonight


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

if there is a new scene release, you will see it here first (there are no downloads):
http://orlydb.com/s/wii
or
http://www.ludibria.com/index.php?sys=wii

@NahuelDS:
your first quote is a reference to Red_Steel_USA_Wii-PARADOX, which was the first wii dump ever back in 2006 by legendary scene group PARADOX.


----------



## DDJM (Nov 10, 2011)

Moeca10 said:


> Anyone know if we're talking 1-2 hours? 2-6 hours? 24 hours?   so unpatient



I'm unpatient too, I think we'll see a release in a few hours, but maybe won't be playable because AP... Anyways everyone is waiting for Zelda but actually I'm also waiting for the imminent scene release of Rayman Origins. Looks really awesome!

(IGN REVIEW)
http://uk.wii.ign.co.../1212069p1.html

9.5 	Presentation
The story is bare bones, but you’re not here for that. From the quirky
characters to the treasure map hub world and incredible locales, Rayman
exudes style and never lets up the hilarity.

10 	Graphics
Ubisoft drew up a one of a kind style and stuck to it to create one of
the prettiest and downright pleasing video games ever created.

9.0 	Sound
The soundtrack matches the pacing and presentation perfectly by each
stage, but the inane babbling of some of the secondary characters can
feel a little repetitive.

9.5 	Gameplay
Excellent controls, laugh out loud co-op and a great sense of challenge
and accomplishment. This is platforming at its finest.

9.0 	Lasting Appeal
No online multiplayer, but get some friends together and this is one of
the meatiest games in its league with tons to explore, unlock and revisit.

9.5
OVERALL
Amazing


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

I really hope it leaks soon and why not? I will still buy it!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> @NahuelDS:
> your first quote is a reference to Red_Steel_USA_Wii-PARADOX, which was the first wii dump ever back in 2006 by legendary scene group PARADOX.


yeap.... red steel was the first scene release


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Way off-topic: is it possible to hack the PS3 and play games off a USB HDD in a similiar way as we do with USB loaders for Wii?

Edit: Is the 9.5 Review of Rayman Origins the Wii version?


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 10, 2011)

Dear Easter Bunny: Gimmie gimmie gimmie gimmie








Moeca10 said:


> Way off-topic: is it possible to hack the PS3 and play games off a USB HDD in a similiar way as we do with USB loaders for Wii?



Yes.
I dont know more than that though.


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

Moeca10 said:


> Way off-topic: is it possible to hack the PS3 and play games off a USB HDD in a similiar way as we do with USB loaders for Wii?


no, you have to download the game into your brain and then with magic connect your brain to the PS3.

this isnt even the right place to ask the question, you know that right?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Nov 10, 2011)

Moeca10 said:


> Way off-topic: is it possible to hack the PS3 and play games off a USB HDD in a similiar way as we do with USB loaders for Wii?


Yes.

On topic: Zelda, please leak soon. Thank you.


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Moeca10 said:


> Way off-topic: is it possible to hack the PS3 and play games off a USB HDD in a similiar way as we do with USB loaders for Wii?


Yes but only if your firmware is on 3.55 or below.


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, thanks for answer guys, ye, wrong place I know. Sorry 

"no, you have to download the game into your brain and then with magic connect your brain to the PS3."
HEHE, I like you cocky answer, just maybe the other alternative was burn Bluray discs!  And of course the external HDD option is better.

On topic again  Come here, Shoebill


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

alright, i am disappointed in you guys. (so far) 4 people have asked what site i posted that from, no one has really been to that one? i feel even more elite, and sad .

Edit: i mean, i dont mind, but its so easy to find .....


----------



## jacenn (Nov 10, 2011)

I may have missed it if someone already said this, but the wog.ch store in the second post of this thread has updated their release date to 11/18, with shipping on the 17th.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

stop asking what site it is it's against the rules. try google 



Seaking said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Seaking said:
> ...


we use USB now


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> stop asking what site it is it's against the rules. try google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, but i dont have an extra hard drive to use !


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Seaking said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > stop asking what site it is it's against the rules. try google
> ...



i had same problem
so i partitioned MicroSD and WBFS formated one part and boom all works well


----------



## ward83 (Nov 10, 2011)

is there anyone that has ordered the game last night. And that can verify that it is indeed shipped today?
The release daten on wog.ch has indeed changed... so the question is: is it allready out there or do we have to wait until next week?


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

DDJM said:


> Moeca10 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if we're talking 1-2 hours? 2-6 hours? 24 hours?   so unpatient
> ...



YUP me too Really like the reviews first part about the essence of gaming.
Could'nt agree more!


----------



## chaofan (Nov 10, 2011)

ward83 said:


> is there anyone that has ordered the game last night. And that can verify that it is indeed shipped today?
> The release daten on wog.ch has indeed changed... so the question is: is it allready out there or do we have to wait until next week?



I'm sure that's not the only place selling Skyward Sword. I've read around the interwebs that some people got emails saying that their copies would be sent today. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

a wave of sky noobs are gonna crash this thread soon and keep asking the site to download it from


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> a wave of sky noobs are gonna crash this thread soon and keep asking the site to download it from


doubt it, i bet they will keep PMing me on where to download it .


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Seaking said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > a wave of sky noobs are gonna crash this thread soon and keep asking the site to download it from
> ...



do you even have that knowledge?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ perfect example of noob who hasnt read the whole thread or reading propperly


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> ^ perfect example of noob who hasnt read the whole thread or reading propperly



Read my join date.

I'm not a newb. I just don't post often. Plus I only asked if he had the knowledge. But I did not ask for the knowledge.

Reading comprehension is good. Try it some time.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ perfect example of noob who hasnt read the whole thread or reading propperly
> ...



i was stating the fact if you had read what he said thought the post you would have realized he does not have the info

plus it says Noobie beneath your name

AS I POST IT GETS POSTED

WTF


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

YO DAWGS WHERE CAN I HAZ DLOAD DIZ GAEM?? ...jk, lolol. 

So damn totally super über hyped for this game adsöfkasfd.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> sparktenks said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


Cool your head. I'm not trying to troll.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> #2752_The_Legend_Of_Zelda_Skyward_Sword_WII-WiiRED


looks fishy.
i don´t see a pre and there is the country tag missing.

Edit: next time make a better fake troll!
scene releases don´t have a number tag and you have the country tag missing.
oh and the group is called WiiERD.
ban plz or at least give out a warning!


@wog changing the date:
the game is sold out and no longer in stock until the 18th.
i know some people from german boards that ordered there and their orders are already being processed and sent out today.


----------



## gitkua (Nov 10, 2011)

The Symphony CD is frikkin' awesome!!!


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

Current status on WoG order:
"Versand heute" ("shipping today")
Normally it goes like this at WoG:
"Versand wird vorbereitet->Versand heute->versendet"
("Shipping in preparation->shipping today->shipped")

Btw. i bet if was a newer user that posted the fake release, he would already have an infraction.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


I wont tell you.... everytime someone makes a joke here I have to search it in the urban dictoniary to get it. (I know... it's sad)
now it's your time to google what villa likes to eats


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:1128] wog changed the date 

and i dont get it is it released please tell me


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

^how about reading?
two posts above yours.


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> ^how about reading?
> two posts above yours.


i still dont get it  im stupit


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah i think so:
http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__3966157

Edit: thanks Assax


----------



## Assax (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> [Truth] said:
> 
> 
> > ^how about reading?
> ...



What he shows is the package tracing steps.
" Shipping is being prepared " -> "Loaded onto wagon / Delivering " -> "Delivered"
So basically his shipment is on its way already.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

there are also other shops in ch, that are selling it early:
http://www.softridge.ch/c6-/p2871/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword.html
http://www.exlibris.ch/games/nintendo-wii/legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-limited-edition/?id=0045496400743


----------



## Roebb (Nov 10, 2011)

Assax said:


> BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> 
> 
> > [Truth] said:
> ...



No, the current status is "Shipping today", so it's not on it's way.



> Current status on WoG order:
> "Versand heute" ("shipping today")
> Normally it goes like this at WoG:
> "Versand wird vorbereitet->Versand heute->versendet"
> ("Shipping in preparation->shipping today->shipped")



See?


----------



## Assax (Nov 10, 2011)

Roebb said:


> Assax said:
> 
> 
> > BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> ...



Shipping today usually means that its already in their car and is in fact being delivered, probably today, or tomorrow latest.
At least thats how DHL tracing goes.


----------



## Roebb (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, ok, this would be true for DHL, that right.
But we're talking about shipping from switzerland and about the shipping notifications on WoG, not about the DHL tracing here.
So in that case i take "Shipping today" as "Not shipped yet, but it should be shipped today, if nothing goes wrong.". Just in case.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah, but thats not DHL, but the processing in the shop profile when looking for the order.
There are still chances, that they will backpadel.
The SM3DL order is still stuck at "Versand wird vorbereitet" ("Shipping in preparation").
Lets wait and see.

Edit: what Roebb said.


----------



## ward83 (Nov 10, 2011)

am I the only one that keeps refreshing this page every 5mins or so?
and running a bar at the same time...
next step: hiring customers to push F5


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


Tell me


----------



## chaofan (Nov 10, 2011)

ward83 said:


> am I the only one that keeps refreshing this page every 5mins or so?
> and running a bar at the same time...
> next step: hiring customers to push F5



Nah I'm doing the same thing. It's already late over here but I'm gonna fight the ZZZs waiting for the potential leak! xD


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

ward83 said:


> am I the only one that keeps refreshing this page every 5mins or so?
> and running a bar at the same time...
> next step: hiring customers to push F5


i reflesh this page every five seconds


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

ward83 said:


> am I the only one that keeps refreshing this page every 5mins or so?
> and running a bar at the same time...
> next step: hiring customers to push F5


Hire me, I'd get paid for what I already do anyway.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> ward83 said:
> 
> 
> > am I the only one that keeps refreshing this page every 5mins or so?
> ...


Good to know i am not the only freak! "D


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

same here


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

hehehe i'm not refreshing THIS page i'm refreshing the sites that i know it will appear at


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

i downloaded the iphone app i get notifications now


----------



## Spidey_BR (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm glad it is still 11am here in Brazil. =D
I'm currently looking for a friend's wii just to play this. LOL.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> hehehe i'm not refreshing THIS page i'm refreshing the sites that i know it will appear at


im watching porn

btw... for all of those reloading maniacs.... just download the ReloadEvery add-on if you are using firefox


----------



## LTK (Nov 10, 2011)

I just got back from the gym and still no leak, hmm my hopes are for tomorrow now. (It's 1pm here)


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 10, 2011)

Not sure if I can be bothered to get my Wii out the cupboard for this one.  Is it going to be better than Twilight Princess?  Because I gave up on that after 4 hours and never played it again.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> i downloaded the iphone app i get notifications now


there's a fucking app?!


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> 
> 
> > i downloaded the iphone app i get notifications now
> ...



theres an app for everything


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> 
> 
> > i downloaded the iphone app i get notifications now
> ...


go to gbatemp site from safari you will see the gbatemp mobile page go down you will see the app download button


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Gameking-4 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> ...


there is an app that tells u when ToZ:SS is leaked and the download link?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Gameking-4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


wow does it tell you the exact second?


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

does any one owns the game

will it be dvd 5 or dvd 9

now im refreshing every 2 seconds


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Not sure if I can be bothered to get my Wii out the cupboard for this one.  Is it going to be better than Twilight Princess?  Because I gave up on that after 4 hours and never played it again.


You gave up way too quick and Zelda ain't no game for quitters, so scram.


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I can be bothered to get my Wii out the cupboard for this one.  Is it going to be better than Twilight Princess?  Because I gave up on that after 4 hours and never played it again.
> ...


oh yeah scram


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar said:
> ...



lol Twilight princess was much better on gamecube, rarther than the ported controller and flipped over Wii version


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

yay page 13       



Pong20302000 said:


> BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> 
> 
> > Piebe said:
> ...


yeah it was better on gamecube

i cant stop replying


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

TP worked well on the Wii too, it's one of the few games i played a couple of times.


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> TP worked well on the Wii too, it's one of the few games i played a couple of times.


yeah it was good on wii too

i love replying ♥


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

What people thank that know about the items in game

BIG SPOILER listing all the items (if trying not to spoil please dont look and to respond use spoliers if being specific)


Spoiler



there is only
6 shields
5 swords
Bettle (2 upgrades)
bombs
bow and arrows
bug net
double clawshot
bottles
harp
Gust Bellow
Mogma Mits
sailcloth
slingshot (upgrade to scatter shot)
Whip
water dragon scale
fireshield earings



seems soo few 
i hope there is more

i assume there is a item menu because of all the items in the demo wouldnt fit in the item wheel


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> What people thank that know about the items in game
> 
> BIG SPOILER listing all the items (if trying not to spoil please dont look and to respond use spoliers if being specific)
> 
> ...


its not that few how many items were there in twilight princess


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

*	Swords*
Wooden Sword
Ordon Sword
Master Sword
*	Armorhttp://zelda.wikia.com/index.php?ti...elda:_Twilight_Princess&action=edit&section=2*

Hero's Clothes
Zora Armor
Magic Armor
*	Shields*

Ordon Shield
Wooden Shield
Hylian Shield
*	Itemshttp://zelda.wikia.com/index.php?ti...elda:_Twilight_Princess&action=edit&section=4*

Fishing Rod
Bottle (x4)
Slingshot
Lantern
Ooccoo and Ooccoo Jr.
Gale Boomerang
Iron Boots
Hero's Bow
Hawkeye
Bomb
Clawshot and Double Clawshots
Water Bomb
Spinner
Ball and Chain
Bombling
Dominion Rod
Horse Call
i aint spoiling this list beciase its twilight princess


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> *	Swords*
> Wooden Sword
> Ordon Sword
> Master Sword
> ...


i you count the shields swords and upgrades there is more items in ss


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRHh
put that in spoiler PONG!! 

nvm... thats from twilight princess xD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRHh
> put that in spoiler PONG!!


you havnt played twilight princess?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRHh
> ...


when I saw that list I just closed my eyes

and yes... I beated the crap out of that game


----------



## chaofan (Nov 10, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Not sure if I can be bothered to get my Wii out the cupboard for this one.  Is it going to be better than Twilight Princess?  Because I gave up on that after 4 hours and never played it again.



Apparently it's gotten 10s from EDGE and Game Informer, and no lower than 9 from other magazines. It's been touted as a mix of all the great bits from previous Zeldas, mixed into one glorious package and wrapped in one great control scheme.

So yeah, it's going to be better than Twilight Princess.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

the horse call is completely useless in tp cos by that time you have the warp the magic armor isn't worth using either your rupees get drained in less than a minute


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> I gave up on that after 4 hours and never played it again.


don't be a pussy!


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

any news about leak


----------



## MaximusTG (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I think it is safe to assume that if someone had news, they'll post it here.. 

Really hope this game will be out soon! Last Wii game I really wanted to play was DKCR.
Just made a quick round all the toy and electronics store where I live in the Netherlands. Sad to say they all had big signs with Skyward Sword's release date at the 18th .
That used to be different! Especially in the more low end toy stores, where uh, the staff isn't all that intelligent, they used to sell games as soon as they had them in stock.


----------



## masterchan777 (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> any news about leak


Very soon, be a bit more patient


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> 
> 
> > any news about leak
> ...


will it be leaked today? i thing im having a heart attack


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 10, 2011)

I have some really bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Eurpoe... 11/18/2011...
http://www.softridge.ch/c6-/p4404/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-limited-edition.html
http://wog.ch/index.cfm/details/product/20807-Legend-of-Zelda-Skyward-Sword-Limited-Edition-inkl-Soundtrack


----------



## sonicsleep (Nov 10, 2011)

DIEforKARMAsWING said:


> I have some really bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Eurpoe... 11/18/2011...
> http://www.softridge...ed-edition.html
> http://wog.ch/index....inkl-Soundtrack


farking pancakes damnit. :/


----------



## Stewy12 (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> 
> 
> > any news about leak
> ...



What do you know that we don't then masterchan777? I seem to recall you saying something similar in one of threads that got locked and that was about a week ago......


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess today is not "the day"


----------



## Kilvearn (Nov 10, 2011)

DIEforKARMAsWING said:


> I have some really bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Eurpoe... 11/18/2011...
> http://www.softridge...ed-edition.html
> http://wog.ch/index....inkl-Soundtrack



Yes, but in fact they will send their copies for those who ordered before the change of date. My order has just changed to "send today"


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

Kilvearn said:


> DIEforKARMAsWING said:
> 
> 
> > I have some really bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Eurpoe... 11/18/2011...
> ...


we still have a hope


----------



## LTK (Nov 10, 2011)

Kilvearn said:


> DIEforKARMAsWING said:
> 
> 
> > I have some really bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Eurpoe... 11/18/2011...
> ...



Interesting, I wonder why


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> Kilvearn said:
> 
> 
> > DIEforKARMAsWING said:
> ...


and it was changed long ago


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 10, 2011)

Kilvearn said:


> DIEforKARMAsWING said:
> 
> 
> > I have some really bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Eurpoe... 11/18/2011...
> ...


Oh okay. When is it supposed to be arriving at your place? I'm not "requesting an ISO" however I am asking would you happen to be a person who would post it to "other sites"


----------



## imperatorviken (Nov 10, 2011)

http://instagr.am/p/TaRXN/


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Kilvearn said:


> Yes, but in fact they will send their copies for those who ordered before the change of date. My order has just changed to "send today"


and will you have the courage to be "the chosen one" who leaked it?


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

imperatorviken said:


> http://instagr.am/p/TaRXN/


lets go to he`s house and steal it


----------



## injection18 (Nov 10, 2011)

imperatorviken said:


> http://instagr.am/p/TaRXN/



Julien Chieze is a journalist, so it is normal he has the game early to make the review ...


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Kilvearn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but in fact they will send their copies for those who ordered before the change of date. My order has just changed to "send today"
> ...


you are the one who chosen by the gods


----------



## Kilvearn (Nov 10, 2011)

DIEforKARMAsWING said:


> Kilvearn said:
> 
> 
> > DIEforKARMAsWING said:
> ...



It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. But unfortunately I don't have the skill to dump it and post it. But I'm sure somebody more skilled will share it before tomorrow


----------



## imperatorviken (Nov 10, 2011)

injection18 said:


> imperatorviken said:
> 
> 
> > http://instagr.am/p/TaRXN/
> ...


I know that but i'm jealous ;p


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

it'll be leaked tomorrow for sure just 1 more day


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

imperatorviken said:


> http://instagr.am/p/TaRXN/


You of the leaking class of people?
Voulez-vous des fuites à ce jeu? Vous auriez beaucoup d'amour.


----------



## injection18 (Nov 10, 2011)

imperatorviken said:


> injection18 said:
> 
> 
> > imperatorviken said:
> ...


We all are


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Kilvearn said:


> It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. But unfortunately I don't have the skill to dump it and post it


 come on!, grow a pair!


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> imperatorviken said:
> 
> 
> > http://instagr.am/p/TaRXN/
> ...


i dont get anything you say


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> imperatorviken said:
> 
> 
> > http://instagr.am/p/TaRXN/
> ...


i dont get anything you say


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Kilvearn said:
> 
> 
> > It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. But unfortunately I don't have the skill to dump it and post it
> ...


can you make back ups from usbloader


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Kilvearn said:
> ...


yes you can


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 10, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:


> Same day as Skyrim... I think i'd rather get this if i was swiss ;o



thats bad for me because skyrim will come first, i won't have time to play skyward sword regardless of a leak, i've just platinumed uncharted 3 and skyrim is the next game i will paying full attention too.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> thats bad for me because skyrim will come first, i won't have time to play skyward sword regardless of a leak, i've just platinumed uncharted 3 and skyrim is the next game i will paying full attention too.


so many games to play.... so little time
I still have to finish xenoblade


----------



## weedy_wood (Nov 10, 2011)

hello people are buying the game in suisse

http://s3.noelshack.com/_u_pload/15799572704718_photo_1.jpg
http://s3.noelshack.com/_u_pload/17722661576598_photo_2.jpg
http://s3.noelshack.com/_u_pload/7586715012624_photo_3.jpg
http://s3.noelshack.com/_u_pload/19758425279868_photo_4.jpg

http://www.jeuxvideo...de-zelda-ss.htm

it's not mine but members of jv.com who just bought it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

WOW!!

Poke_Park_2_Beyond_the_World_Wii_JPN_Wii-Caravan


----------



## VashTS (Nov 10, 2011)

here comes kongznutz all over again.

hope it leaks woo hoo


----------



## injection18 (Nov 10, 2011)

weedy_wood said:


> hello people are buying the game in suisse
> 
> http://s3.noelshack.com/_u_pload/15799572704718_photo_1.jpg
> http://s3.noelshack.com/_u_pload/17722661576598_photo_2.jpg
> ...



Good news


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

VashTS said:


> here comes kongznutz all over again.
> 
> hope it leaks woo hoo


what do you mean


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> > here comes kongznutz all over again.
> ...



you wernt there man
you wernt there

god i hope for a leak tonight


----------



## MaximusTG (Nov 10, 2011)

That is good news! If you look at the receipt, it was bought here: 

Avenue de la Gare 6, 1022 Chavannes-près-Renens, Suisse

At a store called Coin Op.


----------



## weedy_wood (Nov 10, 2011)

absolutely 3 members had just bought it....maybe the leak will be in the next 24 hours


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> > here comes kongznutz all over again.
> ...


Nah, this time, too much people are buying the game right now.
Unless someone say "Hey I bought this game 3 weeks early and I'm dumping it!!"...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

VashTS said:


> here comes kongznutz all over again.
> 
> hope it leaks woo hoo


as long as they don't post their receipt they'll be fine


----------



## Luigi728 (Nov 10, 2011)

Receipt? Stupid, if they're smart they won't leak it.
Nintendo can easily trace them now.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Poke_Park_2_Beyond_the_World_Wii_JPN_Wii-Caravan


YAY Thanks!!!!!!!
I was waiting for this!!!
Hell yeah!!!
Next is Zelda


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> > here comes kongznutz all over again.
> ...


so... if this SuperRV guy from jv.com leaks it, he will be is serius shit


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > VashTS said:
> ...



no its unlikely unless he states I LEAKED IT he will be fine
or someone else could leak it and claim to be him


----------



## xfcrowman (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> > here comes kongznutz all over again.
> ...



kongznutz was the first person that released a copy of new super mario bros wii into the wild.  To prove to the world that he had a real copy, he uploaded pics and his receipt to gbatemp (possibly other sites,  as well).  Nintendo used its state-of-the-art investigative powers (i.e. go to gbatemp, see photos, do a whois on kongznutz website) and got his real identity.  They sued, and he settled with $1.5 million dollars in damages he has to pay.

The moral of the story: release anonymously.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > so... if this SuperRV guy from jv.com leaks it, he will be is serius shit
> ...


well... we already have his receipt
we can ruin his life


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


muhahahahahahaha


----------



## MaximusTG (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I suppose just posting a picture of you holding a game with receipt isn't enough grounds for a conviction, or is it? .


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

please go here and buy it!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


won't make any difference they can go to the shop, ask for the records and bamm they have him.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

let's go there and rob him!!!! xd


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

did he pay cash or card 

username he uses is DarkHorn

Nintendo should hire us as a Undercover team


----------



## masterchan777 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


He's not the only one who has it, people I know had it way earlier, and no, he's not the one leaking it


----------



## terj (Nov 10, 2011)

Just called Softridge, they confirmed it will be in my mailbox tomorrow! 
The dude on the phone said he didn't know the specific reason why Switzerland is getting it earlier either, but he was just as happy about being able to play. ^^


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

El muy esperado Zelda despúes de un gran éxito en análisis (10/10 GameInformer, 10/10Edge Magazine UK, 9.8/10 Official Nintendo Magazine UK) se informa que en algunos sitios de Europa, particularme en Suiza el juego se pondría a la venta mañana Viernes 11/11/11 según algunas tiendas webs. Sólamente aclaramos que apenas haya una release la subiremos, así que por favor evitar las peticiones y las preguntas en el chat como "Para cuando el Zelda?", cuando este disponible lo subiremos y punto no quiero ver el chat ni el foro lleno de preguntas similares. Sólo hay que ser pacientes.can someone translate this


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> let's go there and rob him!!!! xd


off you go and than you can leak it


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

terj said:


> Just called Softridge, they confirmed it will be in my mailbox tomorrow!
> The dude on the phone said he didn't know the specific reason why Switzerland is getting it earlier either, but he was just as happy about being able to play. ^^


leak it or die muhahahahahha


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

delete the last bit as you dont wanna get in trouble

The highly anticipated Zelda after great success in the analysis (10/10 GameInformer, 10/10Edge Magazine UK, Official Nintendo Magazine UK 9.8/10) reports that in some parts of Europe, particularly in Switzerland the game would go on sale 11/11/11 Friday morning as some stores websites. Only to clarify that only has one release will upload, so please keep the requests and questions in the chat as "By the time Zelda?" When it is available we will post and point do not want to see the chat and forum full of questions like. Just be patient.

You have the demo available to kill the cravings while


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> delete the last bit as you dont wanna get in trouble
> 
> The highly anticipated Zelda after great success in the analysis (10/10 GameInformer, 10/10Edge Magazine UK, Official Nintendo Magazine UK 9.8/10) reports that in some parts of Europe, particularly in Switzerland the game would go on sale 11/11/11 Friday morning as some stores websites. Only to clarify that only has one release will upload, so please keep the requests and questions in the chat as &quot;By the time Zelda?&quot; When it is available we will post and point do not want to see the chat and forum full of questions like. Just be patient.
> 
> You have the demo available to kill the cravings while


ok thanks




BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > delete the last bit as you dont wanna get in trouble
> ...


i never thinked of using google translate


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Isn't it a little bit strange that the game is able to buy in Switzerland, but it's not dumped yet?!If it would be for sale in the Netherlands*, it would be on the internet within seconds xD

* = I know my profile says I live in the USA, but I did it wrong when I signed up....


----------



## masterchan777 (Nov 10, 2011)

Upload completed, just wait a bit more for the original leakers to hide their traces before making it publicly available, it shouldn't take much time so be a bit more patient ...


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> i never thinked of using google translate


you could have just used me... but pong ninjadme


----------



## Gioto (Nov 10, 2011)

BarÄ±ÅŸUncu said:


> El muy esperado Zelda despúes de un gran éxito en análisis (10/10 GameInformer, 10/10Edge Magazine UK, 9.8/10 Official Nintendo Magazine UK) se informa que en algunos sitios de Europa, particularme en Suiza el juego se pondría a la venta mañana Viernes 11/11/11 según algunas tiendas webs. Sólamente aclaramos que apenas haya una release la subiremos, así que por favor evitar las peticiones y las preguntas en el chat como "Para cuando el Zelda?", cuando este disponible lo subiremos y punto no quiero ver el chat ni el foro lleno de preguntas similares. Sólo hay que ser pacientes. i found this in wiisos can someone translate this



It says that in some european countries shops are already selling the game (Switzerland) or they're going to sell it tomorrow. They'll upload the game as soon as they have it and they don't want people asking all the time for the release.


----------



## Nightengale (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> Upload completed, just wait a bit more for the original leakers to hide their traces before making it publicly available, it shouldn't take much time so be a bit more patient ...



I love you more than my fiance, please marry me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

damn it i have to go to sleep soon


----------



## Cuber (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> Upload completed, just wait a bit more for the original leakers to hide their traces before making it publicly available, it shouldn't take much time so be a bit more patient ...


So.. um... is it dual layered?


----------



## _Twilightking_ (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> Upload completed, just wait a bit more for the original leakers to hide their traces before making it publicly available, it shouldn't take much time so be a bit more patient ...



Pardon me for not searching to see if you've posted before, but are you insinuating that people are uploading at the moment and are just waiting to put it up?


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

Cuber said:


> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Upload completed, just wait a bit more for the original leakers to hide their traces before making it publicly available, it shouldn't take much time so be a bit more patient ...
> ...


Also, do we know yet if it does or does not have new AP protection on it?


----------



## Kadin (Nov 10, 2011)

_Twilightking_ said:


> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Upload completed, just wait a bit more for the original leakers to hide their traces before making it publicly available, it shouldn't take much time so be a bit more patient ...
> ...


That's the way I read it myself...


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> Upload completed, just wait a bit more for the original leakers to hide their traces before making it publicly available, it shouldn't take much time so be a bit more patient ...


Nothing like a nice spec of good news. Got class hopefully by the time that's over I'll be downloading the game I've been waiting half a decade for.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope it will download really quick, so I will be able to play it tonight


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 10, 2011)

What's better about the PAL version? That it's bring dumped first?


----------



## DeathStrudel (Nov 10, 2011)

masterchan777 has been trolling since the first leak thread last week, take everything he says with a grain of salt


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> masterchan777 has been trolling since the first leak thread last week, take everything he says with a grain of salt


This.
I've only been reading on here for a few days and this guy seems to be the biggest troll. Still, we ought to see a real leak soon, so who cares.


----------



## LTK (Nov 10, 2011)

Masterchan is a troll, ignore him.


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> masterchan777 has been trolling since the first leak thread last week, take everything he says with a grain of salt


yeah he trolled me too


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Nov 10, 2011)

Not to forget, masterchan777 e Porkmaster are the biggest trolls on gbatemp.


----------



## metallica48423 (Nov 10, 2011)

Flaming someone regardless of whether they deserve it or not, isn't any better   It's just as bad.


----------



## thedjlink (Nov 10, 2011)

I should have an NTSC copy to post by Friday if not the latest would be Monday.


----------



## Ace (Nov 10, 2011)

Seriously, be patient.
Even if it leaks, the AP won't let you play it for a few more days.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Even if it leaks, the AP won't let you play it for a few more days.


there's NO ap in it cos the demo works flawlessly


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Who says it has AP?


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it leaks, the AP won't let you play it for a few more days.
> ...


Ummm, that demo disc is over a year old...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

won't make any difference


----------



## Kadin (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it leaks, the AP won't let you play it for a few more days.
> ...


I'm not saying you're wrong but why would you assume a retail release would have no AP just because the demo didn't?


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> won't make any difference



Hahaha, and you're basing this off of what exactly? Just cuz you say so?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

nintendo have given up on AP after zelda their done with the wii and moving onto the wii-u so they can't be arsed with ap which they know will be cracked anyway. look at the facts


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Hehe, I think you're being a bit too optimistic there... they will try.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo have given up on AP after zelda their done with the wii and moving onto the wii-u so they can't be arsed with ap which they know will be cracked anyway. look at the facts


I would say there is a good chance that there won't be any AP, but to say it's impossible is just silly


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

i'll be happily playing ss sword in less than 24 hours we all will be


----------



## MattiasAndersson (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo have given up on AP after zelda their done with the wii and moving onto the wii-u so they can't be arsed with ap which they know will be cracked anyway. look at the facts



There are no facts, and we know nothing until we see reports from people who verify it. Neither do you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

oh no my young apprentice it is you who is mistaken


----------



## MattiasAndersson (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> oh no my young apprentice it is you who is mistaken



Well, I'm glad if thats true.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

ok, time to get some sleep
if it's leaked... please someone call to my cellphone

c ya!


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

Blades, just stop posting. You're only making yourself look foolish. There is ZERO proof out there that Skyward Sword doesn't have new AP on it and considering that pretty much every huge first party release by Nintendo has had new AP on it, then it's only logical to assume that this one will also.

Of course we're all HOPING it doesn't, but odds are it's going to so it's better to expect that it does have new AP, rather than just assuming it doesn't and being disappointed when we all have to wait for somebody to circumvent it.


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if the symphony disk leaked yet at least?


----------



## dreassica (Nov 10, 2011)

the_Predator said:


> Does anyone know if the symphony disk leaked yet at least?




yes it did


----------



## metallica48423 (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone leaked that last night in a certain anonymous message board.  I don't know if it got widespread attention or not though.  I haven't seen any other mention of it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

metallica48423 said:


> Someone leaked that last night in a certain anonymous message board.  I don't know if it got widespread attention or not though.  I haven't seen any other mention of it.



ive seen it in 2 of places i go


----------



## Taik (Nov 10, 2011)

Yousty said:


> Blades, just stop posting. You're only making yourself look foolish. There is ZERO proof out there that Skyward Sword doesn't have new AP on it and considering that pretty much every huge first party release by Nintendo has had new AP on it, then it's only logical to assume that this one will also.
> 
> Of course we're all HOPING it doesn't, but odds are it's going to so it's better to expect that it does have new AP, rather than just assuming it doesn't and being disappointed when we all have to wait for somebody to circumvent it.



Actually Super Mario Galaxy 2 didn't have any protection but yeah, it's just logical that the game will be AP ridden.


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

any news about leak


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm honestly quite surprised it hasn't leaked already.  My body is ready.


----------



## _Twilightking_ (Nov 10, 2011)

If I were to make a guess I would say it has the same protection as Kirby. Either that or something very similar.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

Bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Europe... 11/18/2011...
http://www.softridge.ch/c6-/p4404/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-limited-edition.html
http://wog.ch/index.cfm/details/prod...nkl-Soundtrack

I think it was just a Quick way to get people order the game...


----------



## Kadin (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm of the belief that it will have AP.  Will it be above and beyond anything we've already seen though?  I doubt it.  As others have implied, I wouldn't think Nintendo would just dump it all together...


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

_Twilightking_ said:


> If I were to make a guess I would say it has the same protection as Kirby. Either that or something very similar.


No way. IF Skyward Sword has a new AP, it will be completely different from Kirby's. No way is Nintendo stupid enough to put a brand new AP protection onto Kirby and then put that same protection on SS. All that would have done is given the hackers 4 weeks time to crack it before Skyward Sword released, which would completely defeat the purpose of the new AP since I'm sure Nintendo is MUCH more concerned about preventing piracy of SS rather than Kirby. I mean let's be honest, SS will probably get pirated at least 10X more than Kirby did.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

Bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Eurpoe... 11/18/2011...
http://www.softridge.ch/c6-/p4404/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-limited-edition.html
http://wog.ch/index.cfm/details/prod...nkl-Soundtrack


----------



## injection18 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> Bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Europe... 11/18/2011...
> http://www.softridge.ch/c6-/p4404/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-limited-edition.html
> http://wog.ch/index.cfm/details/prod...nkl-Soundtrack
> 
> I think it was just a Quick way to get people order the game...



A lot of people have already bought it in a real stores in Switzerland.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> Bad news. All the swiss stores changed their release date information to be in line with the rest of Europe... 11/18/2011...
> http://www.softridge.ch/c6-/p4404/the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-limited-edition.html
> http://wog.ch/index.cfm/details/prod...nkl-Soundtrack
> 
> I think it was just a Quick way to get people order the game...



Nooooooooo! They can't do that! can they!?

Hopefully the stores will already have the games and someone will upload one for us....


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Rough translation from this article incase anyone is too lazy to google translate it:

From http://www.jeuxvideo...de-zelda-ss.htm


> Available from COIN-OP, Switzerland, Chavannes-près-Renens for 70 .-.
> 
> I had not booked, I passed by chance and the guy was about to pack the collectors to send.
> 
> ...



Someone will get it up for us soon, I'm sure.


----------



## _Twilightking_ (Nov 10, 2011)

Yousty said:


> _Twilightking_ said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to make a guess I would say it has the same protection as Kirby. Either that or something very similar.
> ...



That is a good point, but it is hard to tell right now for obvious reasons. Either way I don't think it will take long to get around it that's for sure, so there's not much to worry about.


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

PLEASE STOP replying to these threads. You and porkmaster have been exposed multiple times as trolls.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

A bit offtopic: I have a flash drive but I want to format it to WBFS (on Mac) so I can 'burn' Skyward Sword on it if it's double layered but I can't find a way to format the drive...


----------



## boombox (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm waiting for when my special edition bundle is posted, and I can play it with the golden wii mote 

- Looks like it won't be up no anyway


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> A bit offtopic: I have a flash drive but I want to format it to WBFS (on Mac) so I can 'burn' Skyward Sword on it if it's double layered but I can't find a way to format the drive...



not sure if theres a mac version but wbfs manager might do it or a  mac counter part.


----------



## Pierre-EmmanuelP (Nov 10, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > A bit offtopic: I have a flash drive but I want to format it to WBFS (on Mac) so I can 'burn' Skyward Sword on it if it's double layered but I can't find a way to format the drive...
> ...


Yes there is : QWBFS Manager


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the help. Gonna try it right now!


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 10, 2011)

It's weird to me that I've seen multiple posts on various websites of people with the games in their hands and it hasn't been leaked.  How does it usually work?


----------



## Taik (Nov 10, 2011)

phatcorns said:


> It's weird to me that I've seen multiple posts on various websites of people with the games in their hands and it hasn't been leaked.  How does it usually work?


Wait until someone who is part of a scene release group gets the game, which could already be done or not.

That said, i won't be able to play it even if it leaks because I don't have a Motion+ yet so I have to wait for my bundle


----------



## Slowking (Nov 10, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> A bit offtopic: I have a flash drive but I want to format it to WBFS (on Mac) so I can 'burn' Skyward Sword on it if it's double layered but I can't find a way to format the drive...


Use Fat32 or NTFS and wbfs files. It's much easier.

I do not know a wbfs manager for mac os, though. Don't you have a dual boot with windows for these cases?


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, think I'm going to use parralels for this, because QWBFS isn't working either. Which program should I use for formatting it with Windows?


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

STFU already!!


@TSjoerts: http://filetrip.net/f10333-WBFS-Manager-for-Mac-OS-X-1-0.html


----------



## jinqui242 (Nov 10, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Yeah, think I'm going to use parralels for this, because QWBFS isn't working either. Which program should I use for formatting it with Windows?



I think it's WBFS Manager on Windows.  An easier way though would be to format it on your Wii with USB Loader GX.


----------



## _Twilightking_ (Nov 10, 2011)

Aren't you with ZeldaInformer and you're searching for a symphony disc leak...? Either way I must rub it in and let you know it is breathtakingly good.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> STFU already!!
> 
> 
> @TSjoerts: http://filetrip.net/...c-OS-X-1-0.html



Tried that, but it didn't see the drive...


----------



## Slowking (Nov 10, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Yeah, think I'm going to use parralels for this, because QWBFS isn't working either. Which program should I use for formatting it with Windows?


http://gbatemp.net/t...er-for-windows/

I use it to manage .wbfs files on a NTFS hard drive. But FAT32 works just as well. Large games will be split into multiple files with it.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Just founf out that the parallels on my current computer is not installed -.- I'm hoping the game is playable with a single layered DVD or I have to use my father's Mac.


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 10, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Just founf out that the parallels on my current computer is not installed -.- I'm hoping the game is playable with a single layered DVD or I have to use my father's Mac.



QWBFS Manager for Mac OS X v1.2.0: http://code.google.com/p/qwbfs/downloads/detail?name=qwbfsmanager-1.2.0.dmg&can=2&q=

it works very well


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

i preordered it.... but i sure do want to play a little bit early. screw modern warfare... i want my zelda!

P.s. who else is getting that golden wiimote?


----------



## Cuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Öhr said:


> i preordered it.... but i sure do want to play a little bit early. screw modern warfare... i want my zelda!
> 
> P.s. who else is getting that golden wiimote?


I am. But only because I never got motion plus before.  ... And having £40 of Amazon vouchers to use also helped.


----------



## metallica48423 (Nov 10, 2011)

Gold wiimote ftw 

Plus, will finally have 4 wii remotes


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Do the wiimotes with M+ built in work better? anyone know?


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 10, 2011)

They're just smaller in size.


----------



## Broken_Cartridge (Nov 10, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> Do the wiimotes with M+ built in work better? anyone know?


In function it does the exact same thing. The only thing making it better is that it's built in, which means you don't need to add a chunk of size to your Wii Remote with an accessory.


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 10, 2011)

Broken_Cartridge said:


> sparktenks said:
> 
> 
> > Do the wiimotes with M+ built in work better? anyone know?
> ...




+ less likely to get bad connection in the connector (dust, wear, etc)


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Another Swiss guy who bought both Zelda and Super Mario 3D Land today in FNAC  .. : http://gamekyo.com/b...icle271445.html


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't get how QWBFS works, is there a tutorial or can someone explain it to me? Because when I try to format it is says: 'Unable to format this partition'.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yousty said:


> _Twilightking_ said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to make a guess I would say it has the same protection as Kirby. Either that or something very similar.
> ...



which AP? worked flawless with my Modchip.


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 10, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> I don't get how QWBFS works, is there a tutorial or can someone explain it to me? Because when I try to format it is says: 'Unable to format this partition'.



first of all, be sure you choose the correct partition. If it gets this error, use Disc Utility from Mac and erase any partition in the HDD you want to use.

Then try it again with QWBFS 1.2 I posted before.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

It seems as though the world may come to an end just because of this damn game 335 people are viewing this thread!!


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Eluryh said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get how QWBFS works, is there a tutorial or can someone explain it to me? Because when I try to format it is says: 'Unable to format this partition'.
> ...



Ok, thanks for the help! I shall try it tonight


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Still says: 'Can't format partition'. That's odd....


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

inb4 someone posts a link and instantly gets banned


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2011)

Midna said:


> inb4 someone posts a link and instantly gets banned


What, is it out?


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 10, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> Yousty said:
> 
> 
> > _Twilightking_ said:
> ...


Nintendo nearly can't do anything against modchips, besides using BCA. Riivolution managed to block a few, but I hightly doubt Ninty will ever figure their way out. Also, Kirby had MetaFortress protection and checked for a cIOS (kinda, it failed though), afaik. We'll see if SS will also have an AP (I think it will).

@Topic: Yes, some shops changed the date, though WOG still says that my order will be sent out today. I often recieved my game the next day when this was written. So, if everything goes well, I'll have it tomorrow .


----------



## Drknyss03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Midna said:


> inb4 someone posts a link and instantly gets banned



Is that a hint, or just stating the obvious of what will happen eventually? lol


----------



## mepirulo (Nov 10, 2011)

I've got nothing against you, but It's getting a bit annoying...


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm just excited. Honestly i've been waiting for awhile but since playing the demo i realized how much i've been wanting to play it. i've played the demo countless times. I'm almost tempted to play it again.


----------



## LTK (Nov 10, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > inb4 someone posts a link and instantly gets banned
> ...



No, it will be obvious when it's out.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, can someone please help? I'm using QWBFS for Mac and I'm trying to format it to WBFS. But everytime I try to do it, it says that it can't format the partition... I've tried to delete the partition (it only turns off, it doesn't dissapear from the Disk Utility. Does someone know what to do?


----------



## Cuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Blue-K said:


> Nintendo nearly can't do anything against modchips, besides using BCA. Riivolution managed to block a few, but I hightly doubt Ninty will ever figure their way out. Also, Kirby had MetaFortress protection and checked for a cIOS (kinda, it failed though), afaik. We'll see if SS will also have an AP (I think it will).
> 
> @Topic: Yes, some shops changed the date, though WOG still says that my order will be sent out today. I often recieved my game the next day when this was written. So, if everything goes well, I'll have it tomorrow .


So did the Metafortress thing block people with modded wii's playing a legitimately obtained disk too then? :/


----------



## Dr.Razor (Nov 10, 2011)

Bought mine 3 hours ago =)


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Razor said:


> Bought mine 3 hours ago =)



How is it, you lucky bastard?


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 10, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Still says: 'Can't format partition'. That's odd....



did you tried to format the unit in FAT for example? did it work?


----------



## josemayuste (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Razor said:


> Bought mine 3 hours ago =)


hurry up , and up , up , up!!!


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Eluryh said:


> TSjoerts said:
> 
> 
> > Still says: 'Can't format partition'. That's odd....
> ...



Tried it several times...


----------



## Kadin (Nov 10, 2011)

Do people honestly think they'll be playing in the next 12-24hrs?  I'd like to HOPE that would be the case, but I'm honestly thinking it won't be until close to the end of the weekend.  Yeah I'll be the downer in the crowd...


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 10, 2011)

TSjoerts said:


> Eluryh said:
> 
> 
> > TSjoerts said:
> ...



so... unless you have a windows computer to try to format it into FAT (and see if also gets a format error), then maybe your HDD is damaged...


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

I will try it again tomorrow on with parallels on another computer, but thanks for the help anyway 

I hope when I wake tomorrow it will be ready to download


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Kadin said:


> Do people honestly think they'll be playing in the next 12-24hrs?  I'd like to HOPE that would be the case, but I'm honestly thinking it won't be until close to the end of the weekend.  Yeah I'll be the downer in the crowd...



Yeah at this moment it's all really hope. But you're right it can really go either way and we might not see it for a awhile yet. But I'm keeping hope alive.


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

im tired


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

Kadin said:


> Do people honestly think they'll be playing in the next 12-24hrs?  I'd like to HOPE that would be the case, but I'm honestly thinking it won't be until close to the end of the weekend.  Yeah I'll be the downer in the crowd...


It's obvious it will leak tomorrow because the people in Swiss receive it in their mailboxes.


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 10, 2011)

has anybody found the supposed "leaked" Zelda Symphony included with the game?


----------



## Seaking (Nov 10, 2011)

Eluryh said:


> has anybody found the supposed "leaked" Zelda Symphony included with the game?


its already up on atleast two sites that i can think of, i did post a screenshot of it from a site im on. invite only tho, and im not gonna give out invites to it.

 it sounds nice....atleast, only two IMO.
The Legend of Zelda Main Theme Medley and Ballad of the Goddess from Skyward Sword sound the best, the rest IMO are "Meh"

Edit:*TSjoerts remove that link now.*


----------



## Kawa_ (Nov 10, 2011)

The thread when NSMB Wii got released and everyone was waiting for the breakthrough through the new AP was a good read also back then


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

*SNIP*


----------



## raulpica (Nov 10, 2011)

Please do not feed the trolls. Thanks!


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

Registered here only to talk about SS. Sure, that a scene gruop are uploaing it?^^ I am now like in my childhood with my 20 years.


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Please do not feed the trolls. Thanks!


THANK YOU for deleting masterchan's troll posts! Is there anyway you can ban him from this thread so that people will finally stop feeding him?


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

Is that real??


*	"389 user(s) are reading this topic*

*	104 members, 281 guests, 4 anonymous users"*


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Nov 10, 2011)

Why not just post a shot of you entering "*masterchan777" as your game name instead of posting off-screen pics of previously released video?*


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, he's most likely a troll, but I'm giving him the benefit of a doubt. 4.5 hours isn't a long time.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

i believe in hugs.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

Even if we're getting trolled,
there are still many people with the game. I emailed those sweedish stores, but they said they only changed their stuff online, they still are selling the game at the door.
So I really HOPE that this game gets leaked soon.. I really can't see it taking much longer.

EDIT: I don't doubt him. I've learned never doubt people.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 10, 2011)

@masterchan777
You know that you will be banned/suspended for trolling if this isn't true, right?

SO better to drop this NOW, if you don't want to face the consequences, trust me.

Also stop posting every half-hour, that is *seriously* annoying, and I'll keep removing your posts if you do so.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

the_Predator said:


> Well, he's most likely a troll, but I'm giving him the benefit of a doubt. 4.5 hours isn't a long time.



agreed. the worse that can happen is we have to wait a bit longer. we had to wait till the 20th anyway. We should be lucky to get it early. and that i would feel lucky to see. o if we dont see it today i'll be disappointed but not to bummed out.


----------



## josemayuste (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4R9gCpF3cQ
min.0´19 , that picture is not from masterchan 777


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

Hehe, if masterchan actually had a copy he would have given us a timestamped picture by now instead of that fake video screengrab.

Just ignore him...


----------



## raulpica (Nov 10, 2011)

josemayuste said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4R9gCpF3cQ
> min.0´19 , that picture is not from masterchan 777


You're right. Here I go suspending him for trolling


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

Is that the same TV?


----------



## ceril (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL, anybody here remember Kongsnutz? he got NSMB early, posted here and no one believed him, so he leaked it. Ended up getting sued by Nintendo.
If you guys have it good, dont go out like him trying to prove a point.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 10, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> Is that the same TV?


Yep it is. He has been suspended for trolling, since he was clearly using pics from that video.


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 10, 2011)

raulpica said:


> josemayuste said:
> 
> 
> > min.0´19 , that picture is not from masterchan 777
> ...




Thank you!

But really... LEAK ALREADY! QQ
My F5 button is getting worn out 

edit: removed link from quote..


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

ceril said:


> LOL, anybody here remember Kongsnutz? he got NSMB early, posted here and no one believed him, so he leaked it. Ended up getting sued by Nintendo.
> If you guys have it good, dont go out like him trying to prove a point.



he got busted because he posted a bill of the game with address.


he was careless, thats it.


----------



## Taik (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm so jelly of you guys who will get to play the game as soon as it is leaked 

I hope my Game store will receive their shipment by Saturday so I can get my preordered bundle (AND GOLDEN WIIMOTE)
Meh, i'll probably have to wait until Monday or Tuesday anyway


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucif3r said:


> My F5 button is getting worn out



hahaha yeah


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 10, 2011)

blopa said:


> Lucif3r said:
> 
> 
> > My F5 button is getting worn out
> ...



 I have auto-refresh every 10 seconds. Get it here (That's for Chrome)


----------



## Drknyss03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Has it even been 100% confirmed that anyone has actually bought a copy of the game early yet? I've been following the thread on and off but think we've yet to see a copy of the game with a receipt?  Please correct me if I am wrong though,


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

blopa said:


> Lucif3r said:
> 
> 
> > My F5 button is getting worn out
> ...



I've been refreshing 6 different sources for hours. and reading here. I don't really expect anyone here to say it leaked before the sources do. I also dont expect anyone here to give their sources out since im sure that brings the ban hammer down. 
I look at this topic as the lineup before a game releases. People just talking to each other and getting excited. 

Man I do love the LoZ series.


----------



## injection18 (Nov 10, 2011)

Drknyss03 said:


> Has it even been 100% confirmed that anyone has actually bought a copy of the game early yet? I've been following the thread on and off but think we've yet to see a copy of the game with a receipt?  Please correct me if I am wrong though,


yes


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

If the game is being send tomorrow to the people in Swiss who ordered early, then we should see a leak any time now. There has to be some mailman who just loves Zelda and can't and won't wait. Come on, the odds are all over the place that it will leak as early as tonight.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> If the game is being send tomorrow to the people in Swiss who ordered early, then we should see a leak any time now. There has to be some mailman who just loves Zelda and can't and won't wait. Come on, the odds are all over the place that it will leak as early as tonight.



That's just spaculation...but you are probably right!


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

i'm swiss and i have it since wednesday and i can confirm that it will release tomorrow.


----------



## ploggy (Nov 10, 2011)

How big is the iso.. Did anyone confirm?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> i'm swiss and i have it since wednesday and i can confirm that it will release tomorrow.



your flag is american.... proof?


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

ploggy said:


> How big is the iso.. Did anyone confirm?



its a single layer 4gb


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)

Good god, 450 members? 

This is bigger than a pokénoob flood.

TO THE BUNKER


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> ploggy said:
> 
> 
> > How big is the iso.. Did anyone confirm?
> ...


3.93 GB was mentioned earlier.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> CJay said:
> 
> 
> > ploggy said:
> ...



Windows will round that up to 4GB in explorer... guess he's right.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

It doesn't prove a thing, i could have told you that too and i don't have it.


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > CJay said:
> ...



i just ripped it on my HD since i have a US wii and it showed 4.03GB or something along the lines.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...



...scrub it?


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> It doesn't prove a thing, i could have told you that too and i don't have it.



i take a picture of the menu screen and you can say what i should input as a name. i don't want to show pictures on a pirate site like this since i don't want to be associated with any leaks. i would never be stupid enough to upload a game. NEVER.


----------



## TSjoerts (Nov 10, 2011)

Going to bed now, hope it will be ready to download when I wake up and that I can play it when I come back from school


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...


share or die  muhahahaahahah


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't prove a thing, i could have told you that too and i don't have it.
> ...



There's a lot of people here who wouldn't believe you, so you're probably better off just proving it and also to take you as a creditable source lol.

Also please show the ISO size in a screenshot. Thanks.


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 10, 2011)

time is 19:30 in turkey i will wait and see


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> CJay said:
> 
> 
> > Piebe said:
> ...



then name me a name and i will input it as a name for link in the menu.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't prove a thing, i could have told you that too and i don't have it.
> ...



? This is'nt a Pirate site!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > CJay said:
> ...



Your username. CJay. That's proof enough for me. And sorry to ask you for this a second time but I was editing my post; can you provide a screenshot of the iso size?


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> CJay said:
> 
> 
> > Piebe said:
> ...



maybe, but most people that post here are pirates. and it's risky to post stuff here.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > CJay said:
> ...



post a pic of the dvd and the name menu. just to confirm. that wont tie you to leaking it. especially if you really don't leak it.


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> CJay said:
> 
> 
> > FoulPlay said:
> ...



i'll just put your name in it. i come again in 5 min.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > CJay said:
> ...



Sure, I don't mind. Thanks. See you in 5 minutes.


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Nov 10, 2011)

I can say that i have the game also, BUT the changes comes when comes proof.
We've had enough trolls for this week.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone knows when it will be release ? Hopefully til Fridaynight ?


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish the game came out early in the US too. I would just go pick up a copy. It's so worth buying


----------



## luisrodl (Nov 10, 2011)

I have played many PAL region games before (Xenoblade being the most recent) but I have always wondered: Are there any drawbacks of playing a PAL game on an NTSC console? Like graphic-wise or something like that? I have never noticed something like that, but I just want to be sure. I want to play Skyward Sword at it best!



sparktenks said:


> I wish the game came out early in the US too. I would just go pick up a copy. It's so worth buying



Good to know that I am not the only "old" temp member (since 2007) that is still in the newcomers group!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> Someone knows when it will be release ? Hopefully til Fridaynight ?



Depends on if someone is daring enough to upload it his/herself, or if someone who is a member of one of the release groups happens to live in Switzerland. I'm sure it'll leak soon enough (the probability is exponentially higher now that it's in the hand of people who didn't have to sign any contracts with Nintendo), but we have to be patient. I'm sure the story of that NSMBWii guy doesn't help things (which does make me wonder if it was all part of a PR stunt to prevent such things from happening again)




luisrodl said:


> I have played many PAL region games before (Xenoblade being the most recent) but I have always wondered: Are there any drawbacks of playing a PAL game on an NTSC console? Like graphic-wise or something like that? I have never noticed something like that, but I just want to be sure. I want to play Skyward Sword at it best!



As long as the PAL game supports 60hz (which they all should by this point) there shouldn't be any drawbacks. The main difference between PAL60 and NTSC is how the color information is sent. If you see color, then your Wii is outputting NTSC. And the color information standard is irrelevant if you're using component cables.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

nope there are no issues playing pal games on a ntsc. sometimes, when pal users play ntsc games, they only can play them in black and white cuz pal tv's have 50hz tvs and us have 60hz tvts. but since there are hdtvs out there this isn't aproblem anylonger


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

luisrodl said:


> I have played many PAL region games before (Xenoblade being the most recent) but I have always wondered: Are there any drawbacks of playing a PAL game on an NTSC console? Like graphic-wise or something like that? I have never noticed something like that, but I just want to be sure. I want to play Skyward Sword at it best!



Graphically the native 50Hz PAL signal is accually a little better in the line of resolution. 640 x 576i or 720 x 576i ( wide screen )
Progressive modes are both the same 480p.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

luisrodl said:


> I have played many PAL region games before (Xenoblade being the most recent) but I have always wondered: Are there any drawbacks of playing a PAL game on an NTSC console? Like graphic-wise or something like that? I have never noticed something like that, but I just want to be sure. I want to play Skyward Sword at it best!



most games if not all support pal60 which is pretty much the same as ntsc. So graphically it shouldn't be different. they're could be difference in content and names due to laws and believes in the regions the games is released. I'm sure most of it is name changes and such. I hope it just isn't censored in anyway.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 10, 2011)

Let's all 500 of us start mashing F5 and see how long this site will last.

Who's with me?


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

What's the point of this fella has the game or not if he's not gonna upload it? It makes no difference.


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 10, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> TerryHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Someone knows when it will be release ? Hopefully til Fridaynight ?
> ...


Well, as it was said, he did post his very own bill, before leaking it... not the smartest move, if you don't want to be caught.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> luisrodl said:
> 
> 
> > I have played many PAL region games before (Xenoblade being the most recent) but I have always wondered: Are there any drawbacks of playing a PAL game on an NTSC console? Like graphic-wise or something like that? I have never noticed something like that, but I just want to be sure. I want to play Skyward Sword at it best!
> ...



This is true of movies, but generally not of games. The game is still internally rendered at 640x480 (or 320x240 for older consoles) Most 50hz games simply have borders.


----------



## luisrodl (Nov 10, 2011)

Netsi said:


> nope there are no issues playing pal games on a ntsc. sometimes, when pal users play ntsc games, they only can play them in black and white cuz pal tv's have 50hz tvs and us have 60hz tvts. but since there are hdtvs out there this isn't aproblem anylonger





TerraPhantm said:


> TerryHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Someone knows when it will be release ? Hopefully til Fridaynight ?
> ...



Thank you both very much for the fast answer! I thought it was irrelevant but just wanted to be sure. I use component cables so I am good to go


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Teep said:


> What's the point of this fella has the game or not if he's not gonna upload it? It makes no difference.



I just like knowing someone has it. some one one will leak it eventually. I know it's tough but be patient and we'll have our game.


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Didn't some people already post images? I'm pretty sure, I have seen a bunch.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > luisrodl said:
> ...



It a choosable option in the wii settings of PAL Wii's. The resolution is higher. NTSC > 640 x 480 60Hz PAL 640 x 576 50Hz.
60Hz or Progressive mode adds a higer framerate though.


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

aufgreifen said:


> ^ Didn't some people already post images? I'm pretty sure, I have seen a bunch.



Yeah but this guys is going to post a pic (if he does) of the name menu to confirm. That's a silver bullet right there.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


>



Cool! Have fun!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey CJay, it's been 5 minutes  (Just hitting f5 continuously waiting on this leak myself, like all 484 people here.)

Holy shit nevermind you updated as I posted. NICE. Have fun man!


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, that's proof enough. Any way we can sway you into uploading it? Hah...


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

i'm almost done 20h in


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

*Here: 40 Minutes before!  More and More people get it!*


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> *Here: 40 Minutes before! *
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=NH5v_yPQUHI



Damn cat!


----------



## josemayuste (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG , wanna play this game so much!


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay, if you know of some certain Wii game dump forums try and get in contact with one of the main uploaders there. You can then use a proxy to give him the file then he can re-upload it for you. But of course, we wouldn't know it was you who leaked it.

Just an idea if you are willing to go ahead with it. (Even if you do, do NOT say that you will on here, otherwise you _may_ be traced. You'll just have to be one of these many unsung heros  ).


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

i wouldn't upload that shit if you gave me 2 millions.


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> i wouldn't upload that shit if you gave me 2 millions.


ty


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> i wouldn't upload that shit if you gave me 2 millions.



Good good, you followed my advice and said that you're not going to upload it, when actually you will, smart move  )


----------



## SSVAV (Nov 10, 2011)

Wait,the final game uses the down d pad button to center the pointer? I just thought it was in the demo because  it didn't use the sensor bar to track where the screen was.

Or is it?

Anyways, the aiming of the bow, is it like WiiSports Resort? Cause in the demo you couldn't just put the Wiimote upwards (without hitting the down d pad after).


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

no i won't this is no joking matter.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> CJay said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldn't upload that shit if you gave me 2 millions.
> ...


lol


----------



## josemayuste (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> i wouldn't upload that shit if you gave me 2 millions.



i´ll only say this " i´ve killed people , smuggled people , assaulted people , perphaps here things *â€‹won´t be different ** *


----------



## LinkFan16 (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought it would be no problem for me waiting the last one or two weeks before my preordered copy arrives, I planned not to be part of the hype because I knew my patience would be broken... I wanted to sit in my corner and replay twilight princess until skyward sword would arrive, but the sad thing is, that tp didn't last long enough and now I'm here, almost exploding with excitement. I also thought the demo would keep me satisfied until release, but it made me want more instead. I will be honest - I want this game and I want it now XD


----------



## Broken_Cartridge (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> i wouldn't upload that shit if you gave me 2 millions.


I don't know about you, but I'd be willing to risk a $10,000 fine if someone gave me $2 million. ;P

Never mind us CJay, we're all just pretty jealous that you get to play it. As much as I would love for someone to leak it, I completely respect your decision not to. Have fun.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

stop trying to persuade him into it. it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


>


Sorry i didn't believe you earlier but with all these trolls i am forced to remain skeptical until proof is shown, enjoy the game.


----------



## ploggy (Nov 10, 2011)

Cjay, you said you ripped it to hdd yes?  did it run on any of the usb loaders? without issues etc..


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

ploggy said:


> Cjay, you said you ripped it to hdd yes?  did it run on any of the usb loaders? without issues etc..



yes it does. configurable usb loader.


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

ploggy said:


> Cjay, you said you ripped it to hdd yes?  did it run on any of the usb loaders? without issues etc..



This is what I'd like to know as well. Also ISO size please.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Teep said:


> ploggy said:
> 
> 
> > Cjay, you said you ripped it to hdd yes?  did it run on any of the usb loaders? without issues etc..
> ...



He said 4.03GB.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


>


What are you doing on the board. 

Y U NO PLAY


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok guys bill gates just said hes giving out 20 million for the first person to leak it!


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

it's actually 4.08


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Teep said:
> 
> 
> > ploggy said:
> ...



Ah, must have missed it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## CJay (Nov 10, 2011)

King Zargo said:


> Y U NO PLAY




played 20h over 2 days that is enough.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Teep said:
> 
> 
> > ploggy said:
> ...


Iso will be 4.37 GB . Scrubbed .wbfs would be 4.08GB


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> i wouldn't upload that shit if you gave me 2 millions.


Well. I hope you have fun. And leak it.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

should have driven to Switzerland today..... damn -.-


----------



## Hynx (Nov 10, 2011)

SSVAV said:


> Wait,the final game uses the down d pad button to center the pointer? I just thought it was in the demo because  it didn't use the sensor bar to track where the screen was.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Anyways, the aiming of the bow, is it like WiiSports Resort? Cause in the demo you couldn't just put the Wiimote upwards (without hitting the down d pad after).



I wanna know this too...


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 10, 2011)

Why do I have a feeling that this will be a repeat of the situation we had with Kongznuts and "New Super Mario Bros Wii"?


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

500 Member Online!!!


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> > Y U NO PLAY
> ...



haha not enough, sorry mate.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> 500 Member Online!!!



...Were all really eager.


----------



## Broken_Cartridge (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish it was being sold early here in the USA...I seriously just want to play the game right now, I'm gonna buy it regardless....This wait is killing me.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > Teep said:
> ...


Hopefully US version will be smaller without Multi5. I dont want 2 files for the game.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Graaah still only 8 letters. "Sebastia"  will have to go with the same old "Link" then.


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

CJay said:


> ploggy said:
> 
> 
> > Cjay, you said you ripped it to hdd yes?  did it run on any of the usb loaders? without issues etc..
> ...





CJay said:


> it's actually 4.08



FINALLY some actual information from someone who ACTUALLY has the game!

Thank you SO much CJay!!!!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Hard to believe there is no AP... Loading with the configurable usb loader and works perfectly...?


...Nintendo are you even trying...?


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

*I am dying! Lol, really funny!^^*


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 10, 2011)

In the meantime here are some leaked videos from youtube of the music disk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7yZ-jAj7Zk      Wind waker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdRs7grqhE    Gerudo Valley


----------



## Ace (Nov 10, 2011)

Golly. Now let's pray there are more mods in this thread than any other so that no one posts an ISO link here


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...



Read what I said more carefully - I know the PAL standard itself is a higher resolution, but for video games this doesn't matter. Video games are internally rendered at a certain resolution - the output is of little consequence. If played on a console where the systems is set to 576i/p, then the game is simply upconverted to that resolution; the models aren't rendered natively at that resolution. In some (older) cases, the games were actually bordered to compensate for the resolution difference. It's similar to playing SD content on an HD television - it's upconverted to 720p/1080p, but since it's not rendered at that resolution natively, it looks worse than it would on an SDTV.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

♪Sebastian said:


> Graaah still only 8 letters. "Sebastia"  will have to go with the same old "Link" then.



Ever though about using Bastian as a nick name for your self in the game?


----------



## Broken_Cartridge (Nov 10, 2011)

@TerryHomes....I don't want anything spoiled for the game...and the thumbnail alone is showing stuff I haven't seen...please post footage in a spoiler box


----------



## mepirulo (Nov 10, 2011)

Cjay are you enjoying it? a little review (spoiler free)of what you've played please


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Please, anyone if you post any unreleased footage screens or information of any kind. Hide it in a spoiler box. I don't like the first experience being ruined.

Thank you.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

535 users, 129 members, 401 guests, 5 anons.... Jesus christ, this is bigger than the NSMB Wii and Galaxy 2 leaks...

CJay, incase you haven't noticed, check your pms?


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> 535 users, 129 members, 401 guests, 5 anons.... Jesus christ, this is bigger than the NSMB Wii and Galaxy 2 leaks...
> 
> CJay, incase you haven't noticed, check your pms?


Thats because this game is bigger, plus we can read, stop posting the user info.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> Ever though about using Bastian as a nick name for your self in the game?


I tried that one, but don't really like it. I've tried all different kinds of nicknames, but I've never had the ability to use my actual name in a Zelda game, ever. It's just so infuriating, one single letter... xD


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

♪Sebastian said:


> sparktenks said:
> 
> 
> > Ever though about using Bastian as a nick name for your self in the game?
> ...



I get that. First Zelda only had 4 letters i think. Couldn't put my full name either. But i knew what it meant hehe.


----------



## Spidey_BR (Nov 10, 2011)

I always use Link. Never thinked twice before inputting it.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > TerraPhantm said:
> ...



PAL Wii consoles acctually can render at 576i Natively but at 50Hz only.
480p (PAL/NTSC), 480i (PAL/NTSC) or 576i (PAL/SECAM), standard 4:3 and 16:9 anamorphic widescreen


----------



## micilico (Nov 10, 2011)

Is the game leaked ?


----------



## Andre4yo (Nov 10, 2011)

micilico said:


> Is the game leaked ?


Nope


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> ♪Sebastian said:
> 
> 
> > sparktenks said:
> ...


Glad my name is 4 letters long


----------



## Hynx (Nov 10, 2011)

I know this is probably on past pages, but since the volume of messages are too high, can someone tell me if CJay has it NTSC or PAL?


----------



## micilico (Nov 10, 2011)

When are the game leaked its too long


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...



Trust me the models aren't rendered at 576i/p. 2d graphics might be, but anything 3d isn't.




Hynx said:


> I know this is probably on past pages, but since the volume of messages are too high, can someone tell me if CJay has it NTSC or PAL?



He has it in PAL


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Hynx said:


> I know this is probably on past pages, but since the volume of messages are too high, can someone tell me if CJay has it NTSC or PAL?


PAL. This is Switzerland we're talking about.


----------



## guki92 (Nov 10, 2011)

Does Roger Federer has the game already?


----------



## Broken_Cartridge (Nov 10, 2011)

♪Sebastian said:


> Hynx said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is probably on past pages, but since the volume of messages are too high, can someone tell me if CJay has it NTSC or PAL?
> ...


yeah, but his flag is USA.


----------



## Harsesis (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish nintendo would let you officially download it if you had a pre-order. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## AlanWeird (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been keeping tabs on this since last night. Had a near scare with my wii and flashing a new theme (in the end I gave up, but thankyou whoever made priiloader)

Enjoyed the demo. Couldn't get the hang of flying though! Hope its not as difficult as my first experience.

Well done mods for keeping this thread so clean.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

Broken_Cartridge said:


> ♪Sebastian said:
> 
> 
> > Hynx said:
> ...



Anyone can set a diff. flag in your profile options.


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

Harsesis said:


> I wish nintendo would let you officially download it if you had a pre-order. The suspense is killing me!



Yeah =/


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 10, 2011)

What's awesome is that there is a code for the demo that make it so you can play with the normal wiimote. Not gonna even need a wiimotion plus.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

AlanWeird said:


> I've been keeping tabs on this since last night. Had a near scare with my wii and flashing a new theme (in the end I gave up, but thankyou whoever made priiloader)
> 
> Enjoyed the demo. Couldn't get the hang of flying though! Hope its not as difficult as my first experience.
> 
> Well done mods for keeping this thread so clean.


It's easy once you get the hang of it. Wave the remote back and forth to flap your wings and gain altitude. Then dive on the bird and intercept it. The 3 charges help with this.


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 10, 2011)

A playlist with all songs on the Skyward Sword CD in HD:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF9D74A0FEC2662F7

Enjoy!


----------



## Chitose (Nov 10, 2011)

Does that code affect the game at all? Like limited motions or perhaps WM+ is just a scam for more money ¬_¬


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish Nintendo will bring us back ,,The Legend of Zelda - A Link to a past" to the WII U. A full HD Remake! Witz amazing & wonderful sounds!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2MrK3rQYrA


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> What's awesome is that there is a code for the demo that make it so you can play with the normal wiimote. Not gonna even need a wiimotion plus.


Sure, if you wanna play through the game only being able to stab.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

Chitose said:


> Does that code affect the game at all? Like limited motions or perhaps WM+ is just a scam for more money ¬_¬


Of course it affects the game. Significantly.

If WM+ was a scam for more money than TP would play exactly like SS. Accelerometers can't track in 3D space like this.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2011)

Chitose said:


> Does that code affect the game at all? Like limited motions or perhaps WM+ is just a scam for more money ¬_¬


Have you not read anything about the game. motion+ is a must with this game.


----------



## AlanWeird (Nov 10, 2011)

Midna said:


> AlanWeird said:
> 
> 
> > I've been keeping tabs on this since last night. Had a near scare with my wii and flashing a new theme (in the end I gave up, but thankyou whoever made priiloader)
> ...



Ahhh... I didn't know about the waving motion. I just sank like a stone. Was worried it was gonna be similar to flying with caped mario in SMW 

The sky's surely better than the dull lifeless hyrule from twilight princess though. I felt more obligated to finish it than I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 10, 2011)

Chitose said:


> Does that code affect the game at all? Like limited motions or perhaps WM+ is just a scam for more money ¬_¬



Don't know, haven't tried it since getting a demo is a waste of time. The code is for the demo only, but hey, if it can be done for the demo, it can also be done for the retail version.


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is moving so fast... Please let it leak soon.


----------



## Chitose (Nov 10, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Chitose said:
> 
> 
> > Does that code affect the game at all? Like limited motions or perhaps WM+ is just a scam for more money ¬_¬
> ...



Not really, I Played the demo and used the M+ attachment, haven't tried it with codes yet.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Chitose said:
> 
> 
> > Does that code affect the game at all? Like limited motions or perhaps WM+ is just a scam for more money ¬_¬
> ...


As said, using this code will render the game almost entirely unplayable. It will reduce you to one attack, and leave you unable to defeat even the simplest enemies.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Don't know, haven't tried it since getting a demo is a waste of time. The code is for the demo only, but hey, if it can be done for the demo, it can also be done for the retail version.


Then maybe you should read more about the code. It doesn't allow you to play the game properly, you can only stab and do the jump attack and sometimes rarely succeed with a spin attack. WM+ isn't a scam, it's needed to play the game, lol.


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

Why does you people leak the CD but not the game? I'm tired of listening of the CD already. I want to play the game =(


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

people who are complaining because they don't have WM+ -> GTFO


----------



## Chitose (Nov 10, 2011)

Netsi said:


> people who are complaining because they don't have WM+ -> GTFO



easy fella, no ones complaining about not having WM+, I was just curious about the codes that let you "play" without WM+.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

blopa said:


> Why does you people leak the CD but not the game? I'm tired of listening of the CD already. I want to play the game =(


If I had the game I wouldn't leak it for anything. This is Zelda we're talking about here. I've preordered my copy. From a store. I'll read the manual on the way home and smell the packaging. Plenty of people have the game, apparently. Some know how to dump it.

None of them have. I hope none do.


----------



## Xane (Nov 10, 2011)

Adr990 said:


> A playlist with all songs on the Skyward Sword CD in HD:
> http://www.youtube.c...9D74A0FEC2662F7
> 
> Enjoy!



That intro destroyed it. :/
Also, it's too quiet and the quality isn't even that good. I'm uploading the Ballad on my channel as well.


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

Midna said:


> blopa said:
> 
> 
> > Why does you people leak the CD but not the game? I'm tired of listening of the CD already. I want to play the game =(
> ...


I've bought the game too... I just can't wait to play XD


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

Chitose said:


> Netsi said:
> 
> 
> > people who are complaining because they don't have WM+ -> GTFO
> ...



sorry, didn't want to insult you, but there are a lot of people out there who complain abount not having WM+ and want to play one of the most epic games for wii...


----------



## hawthorneluke (Nov 10, 2011)

Adr990 said:


> A playlist with all songs on the Skyward Sword CD in HD:
> http://www.youtube.c...9D74A0FEC2662F7
> 
> Enjoy!





TerryHomes said:


> I wish Nintendo will bring us back ,,The Legend of Zelda - A Link to a past" to the WII U. A full HD Remake! Witz amazing & wonderful sounds!
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=b2MrK3rQYrA



Was just listening to the recorded version of the orchestra, thanks for the link so I can hear everything clearly now!
Was also just listening to the song that's first track on that CD, and the alttp dark world theme part is just EPIC!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 10, 2011)

They're too busy playing it to care about people here whining about a dump.


----------



## knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I would leak it the first thing I did. There is no thing like sharing.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

I just had an nerdgasm 

... and another one


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Midna said:


> blopa said:
> 
> 
> > Why does you people leak the CD but not the game? I'm tired of listening of the CD already. I want to play the game =(
> ...


I must ask... why? Ultimately it'll have little to no consequence on the sales.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

knoll said:


> I would leak it the first thing I did. There is no thing like sharing.



would have leaked it too.. man should really went to basel today, even if it has taken me some hours...


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> I just had an nerdgasm



great news!!!


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

no worries guys. some one will do the job or is already doing so.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > I just had an nerdgasm
> ...


old news but still great.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

if I have had the chance, it wouldn't take me more than 20 minutes to release it ^^ but well, now it is too late, some other guy will release it


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

fuck... I just wake up thinking: "ooohh... there's gonna be a leak already"

goin back to... zzzZZZZzzzZ


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

i see this thread going to page 100 and zero ripped leaks... fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> I just had an nerdgasm
> 
> ... and another one



What exactly is news here?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it's not even the 11th there, right? So even more people should have it delivered tomorrow - hopefully we'll see a leak then


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Teep said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > I just had an nerdgasm
> ...


nothing... I just saw that and it reminds me how much reggie sucks


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

There's a guy on a site saying "uploading right now , its at 15%. give me a couple of mins."

It's 99.999999999999999% a troll, but on the offchance it's not, I'm letting you know.


----------



## Diffusion (Nov 10, 2011)

Dumping the game is foolish. Put it on eBay and get the quick $1000+


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Well it's not even the 11th there, right? So even more people should have it delivered tomorrow - hopefully we'll see a leak then



well some people have this gamey already. but they are either not able to dump this game because they have are to dumb for it or have nor intention to upload it, or they just are afraid of getting sued


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

Sources?


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

Teep said:


> There's a guy on a site saying "uploading right now , its at 15%. give me a couple of mins."
> 
> It's 99.999999999999999% a troll, but on the offchance it's not, I'm letting you know.



source please i.i


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Netsi said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's not even the 11th there, right? So even more people should have it delivered tomorrow - hopefully we'll see a leak then
> ...


Well my point is, more people (potentially a lot more) will have the game tomorrow - hopefully at least one is willing to dump the game and knows how


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

B-but I don't want to play this before release ;_;


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

lol busy thread

i hopes soon

i cant play the demo any better ive completed it all


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

what? http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=32591159&postcount=8087


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Netsi said:
> 
> 
> > TerraPhantm said:
> ...




well, that is true, either we are getting a leak today, or tommorw ^^


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

Reminds me of the new Waninkoko CiosX releases back in the day... lol


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Midna said:


> B-but I don't want to play this before release ;_;



I personally am really hoping for a release. I'm *really* busy from the 24th onward, and I don't want to rush through the game in 4 days


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Skyrim for pc and ac: revelations got leaked i think i can wait but tbh i really want to play zelda more/ I actually intend to buy Zelda As well still.


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a troll of course. False alarm, my apologies.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm downloading the American version now. I found it on a torrent site, just google it and set search settings to 'one hour ago'.
I don't know if it'll work anyway. (and no I'm not a troll).


----------



## donaldgx (Nov 10, 2011)

* The Legend Of Zelda Skyward Sword [wii][pal][multi5].torrent*


5 seeds 9 peers 
age 21 minutes ago
might be real, who knows, i'll give it a try


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

*The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.MULTi5-XRD*	  4.38 Gb

Might be a fake though, downloading right now.


----------



## micilico (Nov 10, 2011)

I try too


----------



## abel009 (Nov 10, 2011)

hahah in the mean time while i wait for the leak...talking to my ex


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...9D74A0FEC2662F7 < Now all the Zelda Skyward Sword CD music is in HD.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Toutatis said:


> The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.MULTi5-XRD	  4.38 Gb
> 
> Might be a fake though, downloading right now.



I'll give it a shot in my VM.. just incase it has a virus or something


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Grabbing it too. Exciting!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Isn't there a way to check the ISO before it's done? I recall someone doing this for Kirby...


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

BUT I HAD HOMEWORK TO DO

Well, too late.


----------



## jacenn (Nov 10, 2011)

There's an NTSC torrent uploaded three minutes after the PAL, same exact size, just NTSC in the title. So neither seem likely to me. Even with the same nfo/instructions.


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.ludibria.com/index.php?sys=wii probably fake...


----------



## Xane (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Isn't there a way to check the ISO before it's done? I recall someone doing this for Kirby...



Open it in WiiBrowse or Dolphin.


----------



## gitkua (Nov 10, 2011)

blopa said:


> http://www.ludibria....dex.php?sys=wii probably fake...


It might not be a scene release, so not showing up on predb's


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Xane said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a way to check the ISO before it's done? I recall someone doing this for Kirby...
> ...



It's archived though, 5 files. Don't know what I'm doing, that's why I asked if someone else could.


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

blopa said:


> http://www.ludibria....dex.php?sys=wii probably fake...



Yes. Filename looks like a genuine scene release but it's obviously not..


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Isn't there a way to check the ISO before it's done? I recall someone doing this for Kirby...


look for tools at gbatemp i think its called wii u some thing i used it to patch the zelda demo to ntsc and remove the patch form executing.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

im on it as well... 2gbit/s up and downlink (not that ovh 10gbit shit, proper LW stuff!). hopefully i can make this happen a little faster 

EDIT: 130 leechers already hahaha.


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

The fact that the PAL and NTSC versions were uploaded at pretty much the exact same time on the same tracker pretty much guarantees that they're fake.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

240KB down right now... 7hr remaining... It's probably a fake, but eh, someone has to try.


----------



## autopie (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't Scene release rules require all of their rar parts to fit into a Usenet upload? They'd have to be smaller than 100MB/each, wouldn't they?



> [ Wii - Standards ]
> 3.1) Releases must be packed in RAR. SFV and NFO must be included.
> 3.2) Rars should be split to volumes of 50 MB(DVD5) 100 MB(DVD9)
> 3.3) Rars must be compressed with M1 (fastest) or better.
> ...



Via: http://scenenotice.org/details.php?id=758


----------



## knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

500 kpbs 2h 55 min left. Probably it's fake but I really hope it's not! Wanna be able to play a bit before work tomorrow night.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

will try it too


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

autopie said:


> Don't Scene release rules require all of their rar parts to fit into a Usenet upload? They'd have to be smaller than 100MB/each, wouldn't they?


716,800KB x4 + 289,500KB x1... This is why I was skeptical at first... inb4 it's several copies of the demo...


----------



## knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

@TerryHolmes: Remove that link now


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Forget that guys, it's obviously a fake. Do you really think that both PAL and NTSC versions would leak at the same time and with the same file name ?


----------



## Snytbaggen (Nov 10, 2011)

About 1,2MB/s here, finished in about an hour. Probably fake, but you never know.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Toutatis said:


> Forget that guys, it's obviously a fake. Do you really think that both PAL and NTSC versions would leak at the same time and with the same file name ?



It's slow as shit too. It's 99% fake. Can't blame us for trying though.



Snytbaggen said:


> About 1,2MB/s here, finished in about an hour. Probably fake, but you never know.




Let us know.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

well if it is a fake, why not released it some hours ago?


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Toutatis said:
> 
> 
> > Forget that guys, it's obviously a fake. Do you really think that both PAL and NTSC versions would leak at the same time and with the same file name ?
> ...



I'm still downloading it as well, even though it's 99% fake, as you said. It's pretty fast here


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Toutatis said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > Toutatis said:
> ...



Keeps going between 240-400KBPS here, then dropping to 30 and picking back up again. lol.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Well in the NTSC release they have an image of the disc - and while that doesn't necessarily prove anything, a reverse image search with "tineye" seems to indicate that that particular image hasn't been used anywhere else


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Toutatis said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > Toutatis said:
> ...



The  more of us who download it the faster we can get confirmation at least.


----------



## donaldgx (Nov 10, 2011)

Apparently the seeder left already, and while he was on he had a us ip, suspicious i guess, who knows


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> Toutatis said:
> 
> 
> > FoulPlay said:
> ...




That's actually not how torrents work but yeah, as long as one of us gets a confirm out of it.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 10, 2011)

all i can say is its going slow as hell for me in california so if the peeps in europe are getting those speeds it might be legit


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

still 3hr, i hope someone can this confirm before me


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 10, 2011)

autopie said:


> Don't Scene release rules require all of their rar parts to fit into a Usenet upload? They'd have to be smaller than 100MB/each, wouldn't they?


Scene and usenet? lol
Scene uses FTP server.
the rars must have a size, so that the total rar count is not above 100.
Uncharted.3.PS3-DUPLEX ie each rar has 500MB.
for scene rules go here:
http://scenerules.irc.gs/


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> all i can say is its going slow as hell for me in california so if the peeps in europe are getting those speeds it might be legit



The seeders have USA flags when you look at the peers...


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

Info found :

CrossRoad proudly presents:

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword

Region -------- NTSC
Language ------ Multi 3
Release Date -- 11/20/2011
Size ---------- 4.37 GB
System -------- Wii
Filename ------ tlozsws-XRD.iso


[---] Game Info [---]

One of the most storied franchises in history soars to new heights. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword shakes up the tried-and-true adventure game formula and marks a turning point for the franchise. The introduction of full motion controls enabled by Wii MotionPlus technology synchronizes player movements with Link's actions while offering the most intuitive play control of any game in the series to date. Explore a massive, multilayered world that seamlessly blends soaring exploration in a sea of clouds with intense ground-based adventuring that blurs the line between the main world and traditional Zelda dungeons. Link soars through the skies on the back of a noble bird and dives beneath the clouds to the continent below in an epic quest that lays the foundation for the events in the critically acclaimed The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


[---] Notes [---]

A special thanks to our supplier who made this early release possible.

Extract with WinRar and burn at 2x - 4x speed with IMGBurn

In order to play this game your Wii must be softmodded or hardchipped



proof: http://hotimg.com/image/bVQsBV2

enjoy!

Probably fake...


----------



## metallica48423 (Nov 10, 2011)

It's worth a try.  I'll let it go and see what happens.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

...The picture doesn't match any I've seen so far...


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Talk about a random dload speed. It climbs between 200kb/s-5MB/s for me hahaha


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> Info found :
> 
> CrossRoad proudly presents:
> 
> ...


i remember that image/"proof" from somewhere else... so i am now 99% sure its fake. 1% represents hope.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> ...The picture doesn't match any I've seen so far...



But there's an E for everyone on the NTSC version on the pic.
Pal version did'nt supply proof...
Probably still very fake...We'll see!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

♪Sebastian said:


> Talk about a random dload speed. It climbs between 200kb/s-5MB/s for me hahaha



The seeders keep dropping in and out... 1 seed to 3 seeds....


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

About 2 hours left for me, rumored PAL version (The.Legend.Of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL-XRD). Probably pass protected archives with a link to a website where you have to fill up a survey to get the password.. remember Kirby a couple of days ago, same thing happened.
Anyway, we'll see.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah. I'm gonna stop mine now, it's just too suspicious. I'll hear from you guys if it's legit.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> Info found :
> 
> CrossRoad proudly presents:
> 
> ...



I'm downloading it right now...

EDIT: I'm getting about 500kbs on this...


----------



## KyoWarumono (Nov 10, 2011)

Öhr said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Info found :
> ...



It's very similar to the IGN twitter pictures.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

over 1000 leecher on the torrent right now. I am at 25%


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

KyoWarumono said:


> Öhr said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...



Rich never showed the manual with the actual game disc, that's the difference. I just looked at his twitter pictures too. It doesn't match.

https://twitter.com/#!/RichIGN/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FZ8Q6wI6E


----------



## profeten (Nov 10, 2011)

inside those 7 rarfiles is another rarfile, size 4'700'248'653 bytes


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 10, 2011)

Downloading at a speed of 1.5MB/s. It'll finish in 40 minutes for me.
Hopefully it's not fake, but I doubt it.


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

profeten said:


> inside those 7 rarfiles is another rarfile, size 4'700'248'653 bytes


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo =/


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

JPdensetsu said:


> Downloading at a speed of 1.5MB/s. It'll finish in 40 minutes for me.
> Hopefully it's not fake, but I doubt it.



If it's real remember to seed!


----------



## KyoWarumono (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> KyoWarumono said:
> 
> 
> > Öhr said:
> ...



You're right. But look at the background. Maybe a little magic with PS?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

KyoWarumono said:


> You're right. But look at the background. Maybe a little magic with PS?



I thought this too. I just want to believe. ;~;


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

profeten said:


> inside those 7 rarfiles is another rarfile, size 4'700'248'653 bytes


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

a tleast stay on as a peers to at least help confirm if it's real or not. the sooner we do that the better.


----------



## Yousty (Nov 10, 2011)

profeten said:


> inside those 7 rarfiles is another rarfile, size 4'700'248'653 bytes


That pretty much guarantees it's fake. They placed a rar file inside a rar file so that you couldn't open it up before the downloading was finished to check its contents. Classic torrent trolling.


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

*
602 user(s) are reading this topic*


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

profeten said:


> inside those 7 rarfiles is another rarfile, size 4'700'248'653 bytes



Ok I stop downloading, it's a fake. Thanks for the information !


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 10, 2011)

Definitely fake. I bet the rar has a password like the fake torrent from Kirby.


----------



## Snytbaggen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's photoshopped. They took the picture of the game disc and slapped it on the picture with the orchestra CD. Look where the image is cropped in both versions and also at the blue slip sticking out under the manual in both pictures.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Yousty said:


> profeten said:
> 
> 
> > inside those 7 rarfiles is another rarfile, size 4'700'248'653 bytes
> ...



that's not a 100% at all. ive seen plenty of downloads like that that aren't fake. Not exactally a scene release we got here. But it does make me nervous i'll say that.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> KyoWarumono said:
> 
> 
> > You're right. But look at the background. Maybe a little magic with PS?
> ...



Yup, I also think it's PS-ed.


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Definitely fake. I bet the rar has a password like the fake torrent from Kirby.



Absolutely, just like Kirby a couple of days ago !


----------



## abel009 (Nov 10, 2011)

does anyone know or give me a hint on where to look for the 25th anniversary cd?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Half ass job, but you get the idea; it's fake.


----------



## Spidey_BR (Nov 10, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the first Smash Brawl release contained ackward sized RARs, and it spread through file hosting sites, not even torrent.


----------



## Snytbaggen (Nov 10, 2011)

Since this thread moves so fast I'll just make a new post instead of editing my old.

This is the picture I'm talking about, the one associated with the torrent:





Compare the borders of the image and also the blue slip behind the manual with this picture from IGN's Twitter:





And also the CD from Twitter:





I rest my case.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

im waiting to finish the download or if someone gets it first to confirm it's fake. but it's not looking good.


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

Sigh... I know it's fake, but I can't bring myself to stop the download. =(


----------



## Xane (Nov 10, 2011)

Definitely fake.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah. Fake. The image matches 100%, they have simply placed the game disc over the soundtrack disc in IGN's pics.


----------



## profeten (Nov 10, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> Yousty said:
> 
> 
> > profeten said:
> ...



it *is* fake. just check the "proof" pic. he have used these two images https://p.twimg.com/AdG0N_WCAAAMuS9.jpg:large https://p.twimg.com/AdG1VGUCMAEBUAc.jpg:large .. compare them with this proof image http://hotimg.com/direct/bVQsBV2 and u'll see


----------



## Spidey_BR (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, since I don't pay extra for downloaded data... There is still hope that the release is not fake, only the proof.


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

Spidey_BR said:


> Well, since I don't pay extra for downloaded data... There is still hope that the release is not fake, only the proof.



Let us know how that works out for you...


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I really doubt someone would use a photoshopped image as proof in a real torrent, so I'm cancelling my download. Oh well


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Spidey_BR said:


> Well, since I don't pay extra for downloaded data... There is still hope that the release is not fake, only the proof.



I hope you don't use that mentality when picking up women at the bar.  Faking via proof can lead to all kinds of problems.


----------



## Snytbaggen (Nov 10, 2011)

Spidey_BR said:


> Well, since I don't pay extra for downloaded data... There is still hope that the release is not fake, only the proof.


Assuming it is legit, why on earth would they fake a picture when they could just take one right there?


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2011)

Xane said:


> Definitely fake.


The disc insert is different though, could still be fake.


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Hopefully they gave a picture along with the torrent (and hopefully some people noticed the mediocre photo-montage) needless to complete the torrent now


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Well I really doubt someone would use a photoshopped image as proof in a real torrent, so I'm cancelling my download. Oh well



im not cancelling it in the off chance it isn't. but it's a long shot at this point. no point in faking proof of ownership.


----------



## LTK (Nov 10, 2011)

Ah was it fake?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

QuantumFluxx said:


> Spidey_BR said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since I don't pay extra for downloaded data... There is still hope that the release is not fake, only the proof.
> ...


every 640 user(s) here doenst go to a bar to pick women... they stay in home wake up all night waiting for the leak


----------



## Harsesis (Nov 10, 2011)

The countertop is the same too. Forget about looking at the case. What are the chances of having the exact same counttop, added to that taking the picture in exactly the same place.


----------



## Porro88 (Nov 10, 2011)

well the proof isn't so fake...the two disc in here are one the game and one the symphony cd...so it isn't so fake. in the first pic you can see also the game dvd under the symphony one...in the center you can see the blue cover of the game disc


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 10, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Xane said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely fake.
> ...



Stop looking at the disc and look at the ground underneath the case.  Every single speckle in the pattern of the floor is precisely in the same exact spot on both images.  They really should have gotten rid of that if they wanted to troll properly.  If you gonna do something do it properly not half-assed


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> QuantumFluxx said:
> 
> 
> > Spidey_BR said:
> ...


lol
i must be special
my girl waiting for leak with me


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> QuantumFluxx said:
> 
> 
> > Spidey_BR said:
> ...


Because bars are *the* place to go on a Thursday evening around 5PM (EST)

Besides, most people here probably aren't old enough to get into a bar, and most of the good ones are pretty good at spotting fake IDs...


----------



## Spidey_BR (Nov 10, 2011)

Of course it doesn't make ANY sense. I'll drop the boat as soon as another source comes up. In the meantime, here's hoping that it's not fake.


----------



## kev50306 (Nov 10, 2011)

IT'S FAKE !!!

Read NFO



_  _    _     __   __   _    _         _ 
/    |_)  / \  (_    (_     |_)  / \   /\   | \
\_  | \   \_/  __)  __)   | \  \_/  /--\  |_/

proudly presents


The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword


Region................: PAL                   
Language............: Multi 5
Release Date......: 11/18/2011
Size...................: 4.37 GB
System..............: Wii   
Filename............: tlozsws-XRD.iso


[---]  Game Info  [---]  

One of the most storied franchises in history soars to new heights. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword shakes up the tried-and-true adventure game formula and marks a turning point for the franchise. The introduction of full motion controls enabled by Wii MotionPlus technology synchronizes player movements with Link's actions while offering the most intuitive play control of any game in the series to date. Explore a massive, multilayered world that seamlessly blends soaring exploration in a sea of clouds with intense ground-based adventuring that blurs the line between the main world and traditional Zelda dungeons. Link soars through the skies on the back of a noble bird and dives beneath the clouds to the continent below in an epic quest that lays the foundation for the events in the critically acclaimed The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. 


[---]  Notes  [---]            

A special thanks to our supplier who made this early release possible.

Extract with WinRar and burn at 2x - 4x speed with IMGBurn

In order to play this game your Wii must be softmodded or hardchipped


[---]  Important  [---]     

Normally all our relases are without a PASSWORD but we had to put a password on this one as Nintendo gave us a constant trouble with DMCA claims literally every minute. We put a website up with the password in a .txt file which the DMCA will not get shut down so fast. Download the .txt here: http://tinyurl.com/7ullbx6 - the download will be locked from time to time randomly to prevent a fast shutdown of the site, if that happens just follow the instructions and you'll be fine. It will just take one minute or less.


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't even bother downloading, someone said it was just 7 .rar files with another .rar inside.. and the picture thing is the clear-cut proof.


----------



## blopa (Nov 10, 2011)

I feel bad. I've uploaded 14gb of this fake torrent. Fuck


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > QuantumFluxx said:
> ...


your gf doesn't let you go to bars


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

get 700 member mark!


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

kev50306 said:


> IT'S FAKE !!!
> 
> Read NFO
> 
> ...


Where did that last info come from? it wasn't on the site I was dling from


----------



## autopie (Nov 10, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> kev50306 said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S FAKE !!!
> ...



Inside the torrent probably; obscured so you can't determine it's a fake


----------



## kev50306 (Nov 10, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> kev50306 said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S FAKE !!!
> ...



I force the extraction of NFO file found in the part1 rar


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

blopa said:


> I feel bad. I've uploaded 14gb of this fake torrent. Fuck


34GB.... oh well... shit happens and it was worth a try after all


----------



## Porro88 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > QuantumFluxx said:
> ...


same here  We can't wait for it


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 10, 2011)

Well thank god Skyrim PC has leaked with crack. At least I have something to kill time with (although I cant help myself tabbing out and refreshing every 5min  )


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

To those of you lucky enough to have it: to share shows you care for everyone and it's not like we're pirates or anything.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> To those of you lucky enough to have it: to share shows you care for everyone and it's not like we're pirates or anything.



Those who are here and have it have stated they won't upload it. Don't push them into it, some of them claim to know someone who is uploading it though. (CJ hinted earlier we'd see it by this weekend.)


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 10, 2011)

THIS WEEKEND? I WANT THAT GAME NOW YOU GUYS HAVE IT IN YOUR HANDS

JUST GO TO YOUR LOCAL MCDONALDS AND USE THERE WIFI SO THEY GET SUED


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

no leak already?... this only proves that swiss people are a bunch of pussies


----------



## Kadin (Nov 10, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> JUST GO TO YOUR LOCAL MCDONALDS AND USE THERE WIFI SO THEY GET SUED


I have to admit... I laughed...


----------



## knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> THIS WEEKEND? I WANT THAT GAME NOW YOU GUYS HAVE IT IN YOUR HANDS
> 
> JUST GO TO YOUR LOCAL MCDONALDS AND USE THERE WIFI SO THEY GET SUED



Wooohooo!


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you lucky enough to have it: to share shows you care for everyone and it's not like we're pirates or anything.
> ...


I will happily wait until I pickup my bestbuy preorder on the 20th. Anything before that would ruin it and make me not want to buy it even though I HAVE to own the actual game.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> THIS WEEKEND? I WANT THAT GAME NOW YOU GUYS HAVE IT IN YOUR HANDS
> 
> JUST GO TO YOUR LOCAL MCDONALDS AND USE THERE WIFI SO THEY GET SUED



or just use a good vpn provider, 'cuz mcdonalds lacks in speed


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you lucky enough to have it: to share shows you care for everyone and it's not like we're pirates or anything.
> ...


Don't be a smart ass and just upload the motherfucker.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> no leak already?... this only proves that swiss people are a bunch of pussies


or dumb


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> no leak already?... this only proves that swiss people are a bunch of pussies



Saying you have it but won't share makes you an hypocrite and selfish person, not a pussy. Well, actually, yes it does make you that too.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > no leak already?... this only proves that swiss people are a bunch of pussies
> ...


I agree, if you have it and won't share just stay out of this thread and play the game.


----------



## Spidey_BR (Nov 10, 2011)

Most of us already have made a pre-order actually, but just can't wait to play the game.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...



I wonder how those ***holes would like me flaunting something they really want in their faces but then not giving it to them.

In other words, if you have it but won't share, go away, we don't care about you since you're obviously an hypocrite.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

Lets just be happy that these people proved they have it. Which proves its out there. Somewhere? I guess. Should be leaked, eventually.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > no leak already?... this only proves that swiss people are a bunch of pussies
> ...



it's no ones responsibility to share a game they purchased to the whole world. If they wanted to and knew how they would. calling names is just lame.


----------



## knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes





Piebe said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


I agree too. Sharing it won't ultimately have that big of an impact on sales anyways.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

You people sure are acting like a bunch of pussies cause People who legally obtained the game won't illegally upload a copy. Wow.


----------



## ShortFuse (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> To those of you lucky enough to have it: to share shows you care for everyone and it's not like we're pirates or anything.



Yeah, we're not pirates!

Oh wait. (1 post before)


Lucif3r said:


> Well thank god Skyrim PC has leaked with crack. At least I have something to kill time with (although I cant help myself tabbing out and refreshing every 5min  )




Skyrim launches tonight. Buy it and preload it.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> You people sure are acting like a bunch of pussies cause People who legally obtained the game won't illegally upload a copy. Wow.


I understand the frustration, but we will get it.
Ironically they paid for it but didn't really legally obtain it... That store broke hardcore contracts and they can be sued seriously.


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 10, 2011)

I can confirm the talked release is fake... or maybe its real*.... I dont know - its password protected^^


*sarcasm


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> You people sure are acting like a bunch of pussies cause People who legally obtained the game won't illegally upload a copy. Wow.



Something that was obtained before the street date is not obtained legally.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > You people sure are acting like a bunch of pussies cause People who legally obtained the game won't illegally upload a copy. Wow.
> ...



Customers can't be held responsible for not knowing that. Blame it on the stores.


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 10, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Skyrim launches tonight. Buy it and preload it.



Why would I? Im already playing it 

Besides Id never buy a digital copy of a game, unless I had no other choice.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > You people sure are acting like a bunch of pussies cause People who legally obtained the game won't illegally upload a copy. Wow.
> ...



and I cant wait to hear the story about that guy who optained it today in a swiss store and put images with the receipt on it^^ and the store name


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 10, 2011)

Are we certain that stores in Switzerland are still selling it from the 11th?

Just checked the two stores mentioned at the start of this thread and both have changed the date to the 18th...


----------



## giga-ganon (Nov 10, 2011)

a friend of mine got it in geneva today! i will buy it tommorow in lausanne, can't wait for it (but if someone upload the game tonight, i will buy it later!)


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

FiREY_WRECK said:


> Are we certain that stores in Switzerland are still selling it from the 11th?
> 
> Just checked the two stores mentioned at the start of this thread and both have changed the date to the 18th...



There has been sales, along with pictures posted in this thread from people who have reported getting it in Switzerland. Some stores fixed their dates, some sold it anyway. It's out there.


----------



## profeten (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucif3r said:


> I can confirm the talked release is fake... or maybe its real*.... I dont know - its password protected^^
> 
> 
> *sarcasm



let's put another nail in the coffin then. check the dates


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

They are still selling it. Just they figured they should put their websites to be the legal selling date. I emailed two of the stores. They both said they will still sell it to you whenever you just walk up and ask.


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 10, 2011)

profeten said:


> Lucif3r said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm the talked release is fake... or maybe its real*.... I dont know - its password protected^^
> ...




But but.... Maybe his PC clock is way off?


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

giga-ganon said:


> a friend of mine got it in geneva today! i will buy it tommorow in lausanne, can't wait for it (but if someone upload the game tonight, i will buy it later!)



in which shop? is there a good shop in basel too?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Curiousity killed the cat, anyone from Scotland call Geforce in Glasgow near Central Station? They normally break street dates. Someone give them a phone in the morning and see if they have it. Chances are they might, they were selling Modern Warfare 3 a few dates before release.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

profeten said:


> Lucif3r said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm the talked release is fake... or maybe its real*.... I dont know - its password protected^^
> ...



have you got the password? if so, have you tried this iso on dolphin?


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, i suppose it'll be out by tomorrow. I'll continue my physics work.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

you can look into the file, but cant unpack it. pw doesnt matte anyway. its a scamming asshole who upped this fake


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

Netsi said:


> profeten said:
> 
> 
> > Lucif3r said:
> ...


Isn't there an application that just runs every possible password to break into a encrypted rar file?


----------



## Teep (Nov 10, 2011)

Netsi said:


> profeten said:
> 
> 
> > Lucif3r said:
> ...



Just let it rest, it's fake.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> Netsi said:
> 
> 
> > profeten said:
> ...



depends on the password. could take years


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...


Lol if they do like it you atleast know what makes them tick.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

Netsi said:


> nexusbetween said:
> 
> 
> > Netsi said:
> ...


Can it possibly take that long? i would have hoped by now our computers were more advanced...


----------



## Snytbaggen (Nov 10, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> Isn't there an application that just runs every possible password to break into a encrypted rar file?



There is, but depending on the length of the password it might take a few years or so.


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

lol bruteforce


----------



## giga-ganon (Nov 10, 2011)

they sell it at FNAC in Geneva, and normally they will sell it tommorow in Lausanne's FNAC too


----------



## Spidey_BR (Nov 10, 2011)

If it IS fake the password probably is unhumanly long, something like 12093120983091280932180321063296320863210786321897632198763298176983172638216832197689321768712369872136987213689732169873216987321698723169871236, just to make it impossible to crack.


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

ok guys one question .... sure it will be release til fridaynight ?^^


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

giga-ganon said:


> they sell it at FNAC in Geneva, and normally they will sell it tommorow in Lausanne's FNAC too



Quite weird to think that FNAC is breaking street dates, even though it's true. I mean, are the games on display shelves or do you have to ask for them ? I wish they could do the same in France.. but tomorrow is a day-off here anyway. Shops will be closed.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> ok guys one question .... sure it will be release til fridaynight ?^^



it should have been realesed a long time ago


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess the selfish people get it first, the usual recipe.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> I guess the selfish people get it first, the usual recipe.


sad but true and they don't even play they game, they just post  pictures on the internet


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

ITT: Butthurt pirates.

Complaining about it not being uploaded won't make it get uploaded any faster.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)

Netsi said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the selfish people get it first, the usual recipe.
> ...



ePeen +20



Spoiler



I'm not saying I wouldn't do it.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 10, 2011)

Midna said:


> ITT: Butthurt pirates.
> 
> Complaining about it not being uploaded won't make it get uploaded any faster.


We're only butt hurt because we keep getting dry fucked by trolls.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

How about instead of useless speculation we go ahead and try as many different Torrents possible? Or we all just blow up. 

Take your pick


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

Netsi said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the selfish people get it first, the usual recipe.
> ...


Yeah, they obviously get more kick out of it rubbing the game into our faces.


----------



## LTK (Nov 10, 2011)

I expect it to be released by tomorrow night but there's no telling if anyone who gets it early will want to upload it.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

LTK said:


> I expect it to be released by tomorrow night but there's no telling if anyone who gets it early will want to upload it.



They better have a freaking good VPN if they don't want to be [email protected]


----------



## Piebe (Nov 10, 2011)

Tomorrow night? let's hope you are wrong!


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> LTK said:
> 
> 
> > I expect it to be released by tomorrow night but there's no telling if anyone who gets it early will want to upload it.
> ...




said it before  but hey, there are a lots of n00bs out there


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)

wat


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

Piebe said:


> Tomorrow night? let's hope you are wrong!



Anytime before the official release date is good at this time 







Thesolcity said:


> wat



lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2011)

*sigh* Can't we all just wait like, you know, patient people? I don't mind the wait, I have Skyrim to occupy my time


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

oh no the number of users reading this is dropping to an all time low for this thread. We need more hope!


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> *sigh* Can't we all just wait like, you know, patient people? I don't mind the wait, I have Skyrim to occupy my time



Dude, you already know the answer is no, haha.  Part of the fun is F5'ing the crap out of a thread anticipating the release.


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Öhr said:


> oh no the number of users reading this is dropping to an all time low for this thread. We need more hope!



Midnight in most of European countries, people are going to bed.. that was predictable.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2011)

That isn't part of the fun. That's stupid and downright annoying to the rest of us. You'll know as soon as a release comes, chances are a whole new topic will be made and it'll be front page news. You don't need to F5 every 5 seconds.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> That isn't part of the fun. That's stupid and downright annoying to the rest of us. You'll know as soon as a release comes, chances are a whole new topic will be made and it'll be front page news. You don't need to F5 every 5 seconds.


....in your opinion. Let people have their fun, come on.


----------



## _Twilightking_ (Nov 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> That isn't part of the fun. That's stupid and downright annoying to the rest of us. You'll know as soon as a release comes, chances are a whole new topic will be made and it'll be front page news. You don't need to F5 every 5 seconds.



Then why don't you simply leave this topic and read the "whole new topic" when it comes up? No offense this is a serious question... Personally I enjoy it as well.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 10, 2011)

Spamming F5 every few minutes is certainly keeping me occupied at work


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 10, 2011)

I read most of this thread and I'm really looking forwards to the leak. Now my Q, my Wii's disc reader is broke  However I preordered the collector version of the game (with golden wiimote) and I'm wondering if it's difficult to rip the game myself to play it via my usb HDD (1tb ntfs formatted)?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

'Tis the holiday season of leaks of AAA Titles!


----------



## Davester (Nov 10, 2011)

want to play some skyrim but dont wanna miss the moment this gets leaked


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Next step on forums when the game will leak : how to bypass AP. party's never over !


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 10, 2011)

FiREY_WRECK said:


> Spamming F5 every few minutes is certainly keeping me occupied at work



same here



Toutatis said:


> Next step on forums when the game will leak : how to bypass AP. party's never over !



except there is no AP, l2read the entire thread


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2011)

_Twilightking_ said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't part of the fun. That's stupid and downright annoying to the rest of us. You'll know as soon as a release comes, chances are a whole new topic will be made and it'll be front page news. You don't need to F5 every 5 seconds.
> ...



Leaving right now, just checking the Temp like I usually do. Now I'm off to play Skyrim.


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> FiREY_WRECK said:
> 
> 
> > Spamming F5 every few minutes is certainly keeping me occupied at work
> ...



Looks like I missed something then. Details please ?


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> That isn't part of the fun. That's stupid and downright annoying to the rest of us. You'll know as soon as a release comes, chances are a whole new topic will be made and it'll be front page news. You don't need to F5 every 5 seconds.



Not sure how me F5'ing the page affects you at all.... But I digress, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 10, 2011)

Toutatis said:


> explode1991 said:
> 
> 
> > FiREY_WRECK said:
> ...




CJay posted earlier that he has the game and ripped it to his HDD and is running it on cfg usb loader with no problems


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Toutatis said:


> explode1991 said:
> 
> 
> > FiREY_WRECK said:
> ...



CJay, a guy who actually has the game (supplied a picture with my username in it as the file name instead of Link) said he ripped it and it was 4.08GB exactly and it ran flawlessly with one of the usb loaders, forget which.


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Toutatis said:


> Next step on forums when the game will leak : how to bypass AP. party's never over !



I think someone that had bought the game said that SS worked fine on Cfg loader


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

feel dumb for getting the demo today... Oh well I think I might go play it while I wait for a legit upload...


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds legit, even though it's surprising. Thanks guys (explode1991 & FoulPlay)


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> feel dumb for getting the demo today... Oh well I think I might go play it while I wait for a legit upload...



Nothing wrong with getting some practice in for the real thing


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 10, 2011)

Toutatis said:


> Sounds legit, even though it's surprising. Thanks guys (explode1991 & FoulPlay)



no prob! I'm just glad someone was able to confirm it has no AP before it got leaked because it wouldve been a huge downer if it did have it.


----------



## adambomb (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a little late to the party. What'd I miss?


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 10, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> wat



Well now that's screwed up. That image has the same numbers as what's currently listed. 553, 146, 402, 5. But the names are fairly different. Weeeeird.


----------



## phatcorns (Nov 10, 2011)

adambomb said:


> I'm a little late to the party. What'd I miss?



Unfortunately, nothing other than that we can confirm there is no copy protection, so it's just a matter of someone uploading it.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 10, 2011)

adambomb said:


> I'm a little late to the party. What'd I miss?


Some Swiss shops went ahead and sold a few copies. Everyones waiting for a leak. All leaks so far are fake.Cool Story bro.


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 10, 2011)

adambomb said:


> I'm a little late to the party. What'd I miss?



Nothing special. Two fake releases appeared on the Internet a few hours ago and we learned that the game doesn't have any AP (read the latest posts of the thread for more information)


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

9gag ftw


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 10, 2011)

Was "The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.MULTi5-XRD" confirmed fake? It seems legit and was verified. Age listed is 1 hour ago.


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Was "The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.MULTi5-XRD" confirmed fake? It seems legit and was verified. Age listed is 1 hour ago.



need a password to extract the files


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Was "The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.MULTi5-XRD" confirmed fake? It seems legit and was verified. Age listed is 1 hour ago.


yeah thats fake.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Was "The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.MULTi5-XRD" confirmed fake? It seems legit and was verified. Age listed is 1 hour ago.



Contains 5 or 6 rar files that contain another rar file that is password protected with an iso and a "proof.jpg" image both created on the 9th of November. It's fake.


----------



## Hynx (Nov 10, 2011)

If I wasn't at Brazil I would FOR SURE find a way to anonymously leak the game. And they say it's Brazilians that don't help people ;~


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

The proof.jpg is also very fake.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 10, 2011)

The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.MULTi5-XRD is fake. the 7 split rar files container a big rar file which is pw protected. the nfo also contains the following:


```
_  _    _	 __   __   _    _		 _
/    |_)  / \  (_    (_	 |_)  / \   /\   | \
\_  | \   \_/  __)  __)   | \  \_/  /--\  |_/
proudly presents

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword

Region................: PAL				  
Language............: Multi 5
Release Date......: 11/18/2011
Size...................: 4.37 GB
System..............: Wii  
Filename............: tlozsws-XRD.iso

[---]  Game Info  [---] 

One of the most storied franchises in history soars to new heights. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword shakes up the tried-and-true adventure game formula and marks a turning point for the franchise. The introduction of full motion controls enabled by Wii MotionPlus technology synchronizes player movements with Link's actions while offering the most intuitive play control of any game in the series to date. Explore a massive, multilayered world that seamlessly blends soaring exploration in a sea of clouds with intense ground-based adventuring that blurs the line between the main world and traditional Zelda dungeons. Link soars through the skies on the back of a noble bird and dives beneath the clouds to the continent below in an epic quest that lays the foundation for the events in the critically acclaimed The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


[---]  Notes  [---]		   
A special thanks to our supplier who made this early release possible.

Extract with WinRar and burn at 2x - 4x speed with IMGBurn
In order to play this game your Wii must be softmodded or hardchipped

[---]  Important  [---]	
Normally all our relases are without a password but we had to put a password on this one as Nintendo gave us a constant trouble with DMCA claims literally every minute. We put a website up with the password in a .txt file which the DMCA will not get shut down so fast. Download the .txt here: http://tinyurl.com/7ullbx6 - the download will be locked from time to time randomly to prevent a fast shutdown of the site, if that happens just follow the instructions and you'll be fine. It will just take one minute or less.
```
important part is that last passage. more than enough proof that this release his just made of compressed rar shit.


----------



## kamala (Nov 10, 2011)

Pirates Ahoy!!!!!!


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxBDSp7B1QE


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 10, 2011)

All right, thanks for the confirmation. I'll be on the hunt.


----------



## KyoWarumono (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmm....

Edit:

Just the CrossRoad "release"...


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> All right, thanks for the confirmation. I'll be on the hunt.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxX1KiodjJY


----------



## Netsi (Nov 10, 2011)

KyoWarumono said:


> Hmmm....



fake


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 10, 2011)

KyoWarumono said:


> Hmmm....



probably a repost of the fake one


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 10, 2011)

KyoWarumono said:


> Hmmm....



Looks like the same fake one...


----------



## dark_sol (Nov 10, 2011)

KyoWarumono said:


> Hmmm....


Pretty sure thats the fake everyone was just talking about above your post...but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Nov 10, 2011)

KyoWarumono said:


> Hmmm....


so an american leak this early? I'm guessing fake.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, same fake as before, just this time on a different tracker.


----------



## KyoWarumono (Nov 10, 2011)

dark_sol said:


> KyoWarumono said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm....
> ...



Yes, it is a fake, unfortunately. Sorry.

I AM DISAPPOINT


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 10, 2011)

620 readers and no 100% answer. Can someone pls analyis if we all get sure Skyward Sword _til __Fridaynight ?_


----------



## LTK (Nov 10, 2011)

Please people use respectable trackers.


----------



## adambomb (Nov 10, 2011)

Last time I lurked a forum like this was during the japanese release of brawl. I remember someone made a program for the RSS feed to play a song when it was released, I had it set to a Fire Emblem theme, I was so happy when I heard the song start playing. Good times.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> 620 readers and no 100% answer. Can someone pls analyis if we all get sure Skyward Sword t_l Fridaynight ?_


k guys be serious now

who can tell the future and answer his question

my Delorian might take a while to warm up the flux capacitor


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 10, 2011)

624 users reading this thread right now 
This is like waiting for a new pokemon game to be leaked..
Hopefully it gets leaked soon anyway.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)

KyoWarumono said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just the CrossRoad "release"...



Yea its taken down from there already.


----------



## Twilight_Urimm (Nov 11, 2011)

more than hundred people just left. lol i guess theyve given up?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Twilight_Urimm said:


> more than hundred people just left. lol i guess theyve given up?



It's getting late in some countries, probably going to bed.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 11, 2011)

I got all day and night lol , got skyrim and ac to keep me company.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

adambomb said:


> Last time I lurked a forum like this was during the japanese release of brawl. I remember someone made a program for the RSS feed to play a song when it was released, I had it set to a Fire Emblem theme, I was so happy when I heard the song start playing. Good times.


we definitely need that here on gbatemp


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

GBAtemp tempcast theme i good 

but yeah im getting bored le waiting

i can only tweak things for so long


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the Game is not really out. Nobody want leak it. One question! Why all of you think the game will be leak in these days? I waited now 3 hours.^^ and i will wait til my end!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weblah (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, got all day and night, got Skyrim and stuff... got no patience though!


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

weblah said:


> Yeah, got all day and night, got Skyrim and stuff... got no patience though!


No one here has patience.


----------



## Twilight_Urimm (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> adambomb said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I lurked a forum like this was during the japanese release of brawl. I remember someone made a program for the RSS feed to play a song when it was released, I had it set to a Fire Emblem theme, I was so happy when I heard the song start playing. Good times.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ6x4OvvVbA

-the song that should play


----------



## josemayuste (Nov 11, 2011)

Twilight_Urimm said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > adambomb said:
> ...



+ 1


----------



## ploggy (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> I think the Game is not really out. Nobody want leak it. One question! Why all of you think the game will be leak in these days? *I waited now 3 hours*.^^ and i will wait til my end!!!!!!!!!




You've waited 3 hours?!?   I've waited 5 YEARS! for this game lol


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

ploggy said:


> TerryHomes said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Game is not really out. Nobody want leak it. One question! Why all of you think the game will be leak in these days? *I waited now 3 hours*.^^ and i will wait til my end!!!!!!!!!
> ...


i lol'ed


----------



## Teep (Nov 11, 2011)

And suddenly, the thread died.


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

good night! have all of you a good dream. i will sleep and hopefully tomorrow after school Skyward Sword will be release in the world wide web!


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

Everyone should do like me and go out and go fishing or something..if you dont catch a fish there is the possiblity when you get home that Zelda SS was released...gives you something to look forward too...and if Zelda isnt released yet...drink some beers and eat dinner and relax...damn kids...you'll learn..LOL


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 11, 2011)

shark2003 said:


> Everyone should do like me and go out and go fishing or something..if you dont catch a fish there is the possiblity when you get home that Zelda SS was released...gives you something to look forward too...and if Zelda isnt released yet...drink some beers and eat dinner and relax...damn kids...you'll learn..LOL


yeah instead of fishing i am leveling on wow T_T , and waiting to play skyrim.


----------



## AlanWeird (Nov 11, 2011)

Teep said:


> And suddenly, the thread died.



Shhhh.. everybody's sleepin 

I'm having some beers and some ciders and I'm gonna go play some more of the demo. I'm excited, but I have all the time in the world to wait for and play it  hehe


----------



## LTK (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm in bed, tomorrow I have a 8 mile run in the morning so I need to sleep now. Here's hoping SS gets released before I wake up, or if not when I get back from my run. ^^


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish I could go to bed and forget about all the excitement for a while, but it's just before Midday here so I've got a while to go, lol.


----------



## FlameEye (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope?


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

BTW does anyone know of a good Ad Ware Killer...I have some shit that keeps popping up at the bottom of my screen everytime I go to this forum..and its really annoying..I look at this forum at work and I never see this shit...


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

no, this was posted earlier today this is not hope, this was the person who confirmed the switz store selling it early, he's not a member of a scene nor do I think he would upload it.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 11, 2011)

FlameEye said:


> Hope?


 2 damn big and no he got that a long time ago and if he did leak we have it already.


----------



## Cuber (Nov 11, 2011)

Rev2k7 said:


> FlameEye said:
> 
> 
> > Hope?
> ...


Don't quote it complaining about it being too big without removing the picture from the quote. x_x;


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

why quote it when it was already on the previous page? shrink the image down in your post please.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cuber said:


> Rev2k7 said:
> 
> 
> > FlameEye said:
> ...


lol wasnt thinking i am alt tabed from wow in a dungeon lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

aw thought i'd wake up to a nice early xmas present. the scene guys are getting lazy these days


----------



## Twilight_Urimm (Nov 11, 2011)

Rev2k7 said:


> FlameEye said:
> 
> 
> > Hope?
> ...



long time ago? it says clearly on the reciept he got it today,


----------



## FlameEye (Nov 11, 2011)

Twilight_Urimm said:


> Rev2k7 said:
> 
> 
> > FlameEye said:
> ...




Hope it is then!


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Twilight_Urimm said:


> Rev2k7 said:
> 
> 
> > FlameEye said:
> ...


that pic surfaced this morning i highly doubt hes gonna leak.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah isn't he the one that "hinted" that it will be leaked this weekend?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kinda off-topic... But how do I get the demo running? When I start it it immediately  goes back to the homebrew channel.

This is with USB Loader GX.

It doesn't even show up on Wiiflow and CFG...


----------



## FlameEye (Nov 11, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Kinda off-topic... But how do I get the demo running? When I start it it immediately  goes back to the homebrew channel.
> 
> This is with USB Loader GX.
> 
> It doesn't even show up on Wiiflow and CFG...



I used WBFS Manager to move it to WiiFlow, and used ForceNTSC for my configuration, pretty much.


----------



## Twilight_Urimm (Nov 11, 2011)

is that so? i swear, will someone just leak it already?!...  -goes to jv.com


----------



## misticknight (Nov 11, 2011)

i wish i never listened to anyone saying this was going to leak early, ithink its pretty clearly it'll "leak" on launch day, or a day before now. noones willing to risk anything with an early leak for wahtever reason.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think it be out by 12th at least.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 11, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> 624 users reading this thread right now
> This is like waiting for a new pokemon game to be leaked..
> Hopefully it gets leaked soon anyway.


Prep the EoF bunker?


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm thinking by the end of the weekend.


----------



## xvishon (Nov 11, 2011)

From what I understand it will leak tonight or today depending where you are.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

xvishon said:


> From what I understand it will leak tonight or today depending where you are.


What is it, exactly, that you understand? Can we take your word for it? Do you have sources?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 11, 2011)

Why isn't the demo showing up in Wiiflow but it shows up in USB GX. it goes back to the homebrew channel if I try to load it. 


Edit; Its working!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

xvishon said:


> From what I understand it will leak tonight or today depending where you are.



and you know this how?


----------



## shark2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont know about you guys..but I am going to get ripped and watch another new episode of Beavis and Butthead tonight...LOL...hopefully we'll see SS out this weekend... but probably wont see it until its time when we all have to go back to Work..or school...LOL..


----------



## Twilight_Urimm (Nov 11, 2011)

> I'm thinking by the end of the weekend.



Seeing as everyone who got it on the 11th wont be leaking it, id say somewhere closer to the 18th. Lets hope im wrong.


----------



## AlanWeird (Nov 11, 2011)

shark2003 said:


> I dont know about you guys..but I am going to get ripped and watch another new episode of Beavis and Butthead tonight...LOL...hopefully we'll see SS out this weekend... but probably wont see it until its time when we all have to go back to Work..or school...LOL..



AW YEAH.

We come for your daughters hand....


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 11, 2011)

shark2003 said:


> I dont know about you guys..but I am going to get ripped and watch another new episode of Beavis and Butthead tonight...LOL...hopefully we'll see SS out this weekend... but probably wont see it until its time when we all have to go back to Work..or school...LOL..


This guy knows how it is


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

Twilight_Urimm said:


> > I'm thinking by the end of the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as everyone who got it on the 11th wont be leaking it, id say somewhere closer to the 18th. Lets hope im wrong.



Maybe they are holding off for a day or two while they work out how they can upload with the least amount of risk. I know that if it was me that I'd be doing everything possible to not get caught


----------



## xvishon (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't have a source I just understand that with the amount of copys that are in the wild now and some of the people who have copys I would not be entirely shocked to see a leak before the 12th. We will all have to wait and see I guess


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

Twilight_Urimm said:


> Seeing as everyone who got it on the 11th wont be leaking it, id say somewhere closer to the 18th. Lets hope im wrong.


"Everyone who got it on the 11th"? You do realize the 11th has just started in Switzerland, right? There's a big chance we'll see it within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

♪Sebastian said:


> Twilight_Urimm said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as everyone who got it on the 11th wont be leaking it, id say somewhere closer to the 18th. Lets hope im wrong.
> ...


Lets hope your right.


----------



## Twilight_Urimm (Nov 11, 2011)

♪Sebastian said:


> Twilight_Urimm said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as everyone who got it on the 11th wont be leaking it, id say somewhere closer to the 18th. Lets hope im wrong.
> ...


i meant today but yeah i realize that lol (its like 2am over there)


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll keep my self together by playing the demo. WTF everytime I do the bird flying I before I get to that objective thing My bird falls to the ground and I can't go up.... Fail.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, 2:30 AM (same as here in Sweden). If stores will still be selling it (which members have pointed out they might) + people getting it in the mail... well, there should be a good chance of a leak.


----------



## DanielVekonyMari (Nov 11, 2011)

The wait must be coming to an end ... I hope


----------



## Kafluke (Nov 11, 2011)

DanielVekonyMarins said:


> The wait must be coming to an end ... I hope


Yeah, just like the nba lockout right? Any day now.

not likely


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm sure we'll see it soon enough. Anyone who have the game still reading? IF so does the game have any options(settings) and if so can you tell us what they are?


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeepers at the people earlier in the thread. Calling the people who have the game "hypocrites" is the purest form of irony. Would they themselves have uploaded it?

Anyways, thank the heavens the afternoon's just started here. 12+ hours of F5ing while replaying Wind Waker and Twilight Princess!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn Switzerland Bitches! You people are the mother of the most popular Torrent engine ever! Make Mummy proud!

/troll


----------



## Twilight_Urimm (Nov 11, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> I'll keep my self together by playing the demo. WTF everytime I do the bird flying I before I get to that objective thing My bird falls to the ground and I can't go up.... Fail.


u have to wave the wii remote to gain altitude.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> I'll keep my self together by playing the demo. WTF everytime I do the bird flying I before I get to that objective thing My bird falls to the ground and I can't go up.... Fail.



You gotta shake your wiimote every 5 seconds, the flight controls are *ANNOYING*. 





Spoiler



Hurr shake your wiimote.


----------



## Kafluke (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> Jeepers at the people earlier in the thread. Calling the people who have the game "hypocrites" is the purest form of irony. Would they themselves have uploaded it?
> 
> Anyways, thank the heavens the afternoon's just started here. 12+ hours of F5ing while replaying Wind Waker and Twilight Princess!


That's hilarious. Why don't you just install an auto refresh plugin and use firefox. (that's what I did)


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep my self together by playing the demo. WTF everytime I do the bird flying I before I get to that objective thing My bird falls to the ground and I can't go up.... Fail.
> ...



Ha! I had heard people complaining about the flight controls. Time teh shake meh Joystick!



Spoiler



fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...



Heads up, it seems like you always have to keep the Wiimote pointed _DIRECTLY CENTER_ of the screen or you can't point to choose anything. :/


----------



## Klarkykat (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sounding bad here, but what incentive does any single person have to upload the game and share it with a load of ungrateful whiners?

A 1million dollar fine?


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Klarkykat said:


> Not sounding bad here, but what incentive does any single person have to upload the game and share it with a load of ungrateful whiners?
> 
> A 1million dollar fine?



There are tons of ways to stay anonymous, but my guess is people are waving it around like an e-peen. Imagine karma for Reddit users.


----------



## Kadin (Nov 11, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> I'll keep my self together by playing the demo. WTF everytime I do the bird flying I before I get to that objective thing My bird falls to the ground and I can't go up.... Fail.


Yeah I gave up rather quick on the flying.  Not sure what I was missing... does the game expect me to take up the controller and flap my arms?  God I hope not....


----------



## Broken_Cartridge (Nov 11, 2011)

I hated the bird flying at first, but if you do a simple flick for the flap of the wings it isn't bad at all. I actually enjoyed it


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 11, 2011)

Klarkykat said:


> Not sounding bad here, but what incentive does any single person have to upload the game and share it with a load of ungrateful whiners?
> 
> A 1million dollar fine?


That was totally staged to scare people


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

How would you stay anonymous if you wanted to leak a console game on the interwebs?


----------



## Midna (Nov 11, 2011)

Klarkykat said:


> Not sounding bad here, but what incentive does any single person have to upload the game and share it with a load of ungrateful whiners?
> 
> A 1million dollar fine?


Reading this thread, not much. I'm ashamed at the users complain and "name calling" to everyone who has the game already.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> How would you stay anonymous if you wanted to leak a console game on the interwebs?



A Private VPN. All the data goes through their servers and it changes your IP...


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> How would you stay anonymous if you wanted to leak a console game on the interwebs?



ISO rip, private torrent site. Then it spreads. 

EDIT: And one hell of a VPN.


----------



## Klarkykat (Nov 11, 2011)

DIEforKARMAsWING said:


> Klarkykat said:
> 
> 
> > Not sounding bad here, but what incentive does any single person have to upload the game and share it with a load of ungrateful whiners?
> ...



I really didn't mean to scare anyone. But if it was me, i'd see absolute no reason to do it. It's not like it's going to make me more popular or anything And i'd always have it in the back of my head that i'd possibly get found out. I'm sure many others feel the the same (namely the ones that have the game and aren't uploading it )

It'll get leaked eventually, but i wouldn't count on it being that soon is all i'm saying.


----------



## kyuubi85 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kadin said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep my self together by playing the demo. WTF everytime I do the bird flying I before I get to that objective thing My bird falls to the ground and I can't go up.... Fail.
> ...



Move the remote up and down quickly to get some altitude


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

Klarkykat said:


> I really didn't mean to scare anyone. But if it was me, i'd see absolute no reason to do it. It's not like it's going to make me more popular or anything And i'd always have it in the back of my head that i'd possibly get found out. I'm sure many others feel the the same (namely the ones that have the game and aren't uploading it )
> 
> It'll get leaked eventually, but i wouldn't count on it being that soon is all i'm saying.


Sharing is caring. Some people just like being nice, or perhaps it's a cool thought to know you're the first to leak it out. Knowing that thousands of people are playing it thanks to you? I dunno, lol.


----------



## Midna (Nov 11, 2011)

kyuubi85 said:


> Kadin said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


Technically it's side to side.

But it's just accelerometer stuff so either way. Shake the remote to flag the wings and gain altitude.


----------



## blopa (Nov 11, 2011)

scene dudes, where are you? =/


----------



## autopie (Nov 11, 2011)

Honestly? I'm just disappointed in the scene.


----------



## Kafluke (Nov 11, 2011)

autopie said:


> Honestly? I'm just disappointed in the scene.


I have to agree with you here. I remember all the other big release coming out much sooner (NSMB, Zelda TP, Mario Galaxy etc)


----------



## DeathStrudel (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> How would you stay anonymous if you wanted to leak a console game on the interwebs?


Don't post a picture of your goddamn receipt when you upload the game


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> Don't post a picture of your goddamn receipt when you upload the game


Bahahah

Anyway, I'm off to bed and I'm hoping to see a leak by the time I wake up.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

it's only 3AM in Switzerland right now - most peoples' copies are probably still at the sorting center or whatever. I'm sure someone will release it sometime this weekend.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 11, 2011)

Kafluke said:


> autopie said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly? I'm just disappointed in the scene.
> ...


Honestly? I'm just disappointed with anyone who expects anyone from the scene has to upload any game for others. My god, you're getting the game early and for free, is that not enough? Go cry about it somewhere else if you don't like it.


----------



## Andrew_DS (Nov 11, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Kafluke said:
> 
> 
> > autopie said:
> ...


Damn right! =) I'll be glad if it does leak early, but i'm not going to get angry with people who don't want to run the risk of leaking it =/


----------



## DeathStrudel (Nov 11, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Kafluke said:
> 
> 
> > autopie said:
> ...


Agreed.

You know what? I'm disappointed in Kafluke and autopie for not releasing this game!


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

It's mostly the kiddies that are being little babies about it not being released. I really want it to but I don't expect anyone HAS to do anything. When it happens it'll happen. I'm just excited it might happen sooner than I expected.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> It's mostly the kiddies that are being little babies about it not being released. I really want it to but I don't expect anyone HAS to do anything. When it happens it'll happen. I'm just excited it might happen sooner than I expected.


+1


----------



## Kafluke (Nov 11, 2011)

Andrew_DS said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Kafluke said:
> ...


Wow it doesn't take much to set you guys off. There's nothing wrong with me being disappointed. I haven't been on here bitching or anything and haven't said much of anything. I only agreed that this one didn't leak as fast as some of the others. I'm not ungrateful and I'm not crying about it. I'm simply stating an opinion. Chill out man.


----------



## autopie (Nov 11, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Kafluke said:
> ...



You guys don't "get" what the scene is, do you.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 11, 2011)

You know. This is the interwebs. This is serious business.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think everyone here needs to drink a red potion and calm down.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I guess we can at least watch this latest Skyward Sword video showing off


Spoiler



The Ancient Cistern


If nothing else, it's a good way to kill 44 minutes.

--Gamespot gives us 44+ minutes of Skyward Sword bliss


----------



## Kafluke (Nov 11, 2011)

autopie said:


> DeathStrudel said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...


I think you "F5-ers" have a little too much built up tension here and you're just waiting for someone to say something you don't like so you can respond negatively. Lets all take a long ass drag and relax and play some more demo and let things happen when they happen. Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 11, 2011)

Kafluke said:


> autopie said:
> 
> 
> > DeathStrudel said:
> ...



Thats exactly what I meant a few pages back when I said they were annoying, Like seriously? Calm the fuck down and _*be patient.*_


----------



## VashTS (Nov 11, 2011)

i love this pretension time. creates so much emotion.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

OK lets stop attacking each other before the mods roll in. We're all excited and we have a right to be. It's Zelda after all but, lets try to be nice to each other. We all want the same thing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 11, 2011)

EDIT: Nope, I'm done. Never mind.


----------



## Midna (Nov 11, 2011)

What's your excuse for not having a preorder, guys?


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

I have it pre-ordered. Doesn't mean i wouldn't play it now if it were leaked.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

I pre-ordered the game ages ago, but doesn't mean I wouldn't download it if it got leaked as we're getting it a week later than everyone else here.

When will companies learn to release their product at the same time world-wide! It would minimise a lot of the drama and pirated/imported copies.


----------



## Kafluke (Nov 11, 2011)

Midna said:


> What's your excuse for not having a preorder, guys?


I've got mine preordered. Christmas present.


----------



## AlanWeird (Nov 11, 2011)

After playing the demo for a while, I can proudly say I can now fly. I swear though, I've never wanted to jump inside a screen and kick a bird in the vagina before. Wait.. does snooki count?


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Found the game in stores yesterday (10th). Very nice surprise  I wanted to buy the collector edition, but it seems that only the normal one is available for now...


----------



## ploggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Mines preordered also. I just cant wait


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

FiREY_WRECK said:


> I pre-ordered the game ages ago, but doesn't mean I wouldn't download it if it got leaked as we're getting it a week later than everyone else here.
> 
> When will companies learn to release their product at the same time world-wide! It would minimise a lot of the drama and pirated/imported copies.


+1... and I don't really see why they need to bother with all this street date crap either. Just let the stores sell the games as soon as they get the shipment


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 11, 2011)

AlanWeird said:


> After playing the demo for a while, I can proudly say I can now fly. I swear though, I've never wanted to jump inside a screen and kick a bird in the vagina before. Wait.. does snooki count?



Oh god, is it possible to multi like something??  That's damn funny.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

That would certainly be a nice suprise, even if it's only the standard edition.



TerraPhantm said:


> FiREY_WRECK said:
> 
> 
> > I pre-ordered the game ages ago, but doesn't mean I wouldn't download it if it got leaked as we're getting it a week later than everyone else here.
> ...



Exactly! We live in a digital age where the expectation of consumers is to get their goods/services ASAP.

If the game is finished, just release it to the public as soon as possible!


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 11, 2011)

Ritsuki said:


> Found the game in stores yesterday (10th). Very nice surprise  I wanted to buy the collector edition, but it seems that only the normal one is available for now...


And did you buy it?...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

If a *third* thread gets closed because of this game I will be fucking pissed.


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 11, 2011)

Well nobody wants you to be fucking pissed so lets hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## AlanWeird (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay. Sleepy time for me. I'mma hope for the best in the morning 

goodnight world.


----------



## blopa (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah... going to sleep too. Today was a good day of "hopeness". Good night


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

My excuse for not having pre ordered it is that I can get it for free


----------



## TheDevilPlayZeld (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow it was so... Hmm... Nevermind. Patience...


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> My excuse for not having pre ordered it is that I can get it for free


People like you are the kind of people who confuse me. You have no problem downloading something for free, and you're obviously a fan of the series, but you won't cough up at least $50 for the game? What kind of sense does that make? You want them to make more Zelda games, right? Support the damn developers. Obviously, my point is not that 1 person not buying the game is going to make the series flop, but if everyone was like you, there would be no Skyward Sword for you to pirate.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If a *third* thread gets closed because of this game I will be fucking pissed.


Actually funny story.
There was the first.
There was the porn filled second.
There was the third.
And this would be the fourth. Lets not let that happen. :]
It's almost 11.11.11
To the skies of Skyrim and Skyloft. :]


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > My excuse for not having pre ordered it is that I can get it for free
> ...


There will be millions of people that will buy it.They will be more than motivated to continue the series


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

nexusbetween said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > If a *third* thread gets closed because of this game I will be fucking pissed.
> ...




Three threads already got closed? You must be fucking kidding me...


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Midna said:


> What's your excuse for not having a preorder, guys?



Don't have the money.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, I thought this was the only thread. Lol


----------



## Cbajd5 (Nov 11, 2011)

PRE-ORDERING IS FOR BABIES

I WILL GO BUY MY COPY FROM WALMART ON BLACK FRIDAY AND SAVE THE TEN DOLLARS I GET GET TO SAVE FOR ABOUT THREE SECONDS BEFORE GOING OFF AND BUYING SOMETHING ELSE, BECAUSE IT'S BLACK FRIDAY.

But that's all depending on what everyone else will have. Because I really want to wait at Best Buy for days because it seems like fun, but I need to buy something to justify it. And then get tickets for all the other best items and sell them to make some quick cash and buy more stuff.

Also, I want this to leak to get the music. I NEEDS ME THE MUSIC.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > What's your excuse for not having a preorder, guys?
> ...



It's called, *GET A JOB. *


EDIT: You should only pre-order if you want the bundle. If not, then just pirate or wait until the price goes down.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Haha, why are you even here, Hyro-Sama? So you can spout your profanity and insult people you don't know? If you want a fourth thread to get locked, keep acting the way you are and you'll get your wish.


----------



## Andrew_DS (Nov 11, 2011)

I've got mine pre-ordered but as has been previously mentioned I'll download it if it leaks as otherwise I have to wait until November 24th =(


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...



I can't get a read on you - in some posts you put down everyone who wants to download the game, and in others you advocate piracy.

Admittedly there are few games that I feel are worth buying, but the console Zelda games have always been worth the money to me. In fact, the only reason I still have a Wii is because of this game


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...



I don't see why I'd want the bundle here. Got Wii Motion Plus already (the wiimote plus). As for the soundtrack, who the hell still listen to CD? It's all about digital here.


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 11, 2011)

To be honest the only reason I actually have it per-ordered is because of the symphony CD...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



I only got the bundle because I needed a Wii remote Plus and because it's collectable.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be pirating it. But I'll also be buying the CE. I just won't be opening the CE. ^_~


----------



## ploggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Same for me. It's all about the collectables, I couldn't give 2 shites for the audio cd tbh and Iv'e already got some wiimotion + addons so I'm safe there, but the fact it's a collectible (and I'm a massive Zelda fan) is the pull for me.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 11, 2011)

Play nice, people.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone want to sell a Wii remote Plus? I would really prefer if I could leave my bundle unopened. Although that is an unrealistic expectation...


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...



I got laid off just today so.....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



I heard Herman Cain is offering free "jobs"...

EDIT: Sorry, Bad joke. I hope you find another job soon...

Moreover, Put back Midna's post. There was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



*Not getting into politics, not getting into politics*





Spoiler



....I don't like Herman Cain....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...




Great. Now we have one thing in common.


----------



## mepirulo (Nov 11, 2011)

What is sad is that if this thread gets closed, it wouldn't matter at all because 90 per cent of it, is people speculating shit which doesn't add nothing to the conversation.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

mepirulo said:


> What is sad is that if this thread gets closed, it wouldn't matter at all because 90 per cent of it, is people speculating shit which doesn't add nothing to the conversation.



What's sad is this thread is so derailed from OP's post its not even funny.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 11, 2011)

In other news Herman Cain likes Herman Cain.
And Herman Cain lieks mudkipz.
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/228973/20111011/herman-cain-quotes-pokemon-republican-presidential-candidate-debate.htm


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm gonna buy this, and most other Zelda titles. But I really hope it gets leaked soon, so that any AP can get fixed fast.
My dvd-drive is old and noisy, usb loading is so much nicer


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

Stigmatic said:


> I'm gonna buy this, and most other Zelda titles. But I really hope it gets leaked soon, so that any AP can get fixed fast.
> My dvd-drive is old and noisy, usb loading is so much nicer



There is no AP


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

I want a hug.


----------



## _Twilightking_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Quick question about Scene releases, are they only released on the actual street dates or before as well? If only on street dates, would the 11th count for Skyward Sword? Forgive my ignorance towards the topic, I've never payed too much attention to the finer details.


----------



## Midna (Nov 11, 2011)

Herman Cain is a Pokemon Master though
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU0q45c2BSc


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn still no leak.


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 11, 2011)

I blame the admins of this site for no leak yet


----------



## impizkit (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> I blame the admins of this site for no leak yet


Then you are a dumbass. Because the admins of GBAtemp control leaking a game. Get out of here troll who created an account for this purpose.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Herman Cain created Mewtwo.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> I blame the admins of this site for no leak yet


That is literally the fastest way to get this thread shut down.. lol


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> I blame the admins of this site for no leak yet



You do *realise* what GBAtemp is, right? It's about gaming, community and hacks, but it's NOT about pirating games. Plus, the folks here don't actually rip games - you're in the wrong forum buddy.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Finished MW3 Campaign in 6 hours


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2011)

_Twilightking_ said:


> Quick question about Scene releases, are they only released on the actual street dates or before as well? If only on street dates, would the 11th count for Skyward Sword? Forgive my ignorance towards the topic, I've never payed too much attention to the finer details.



they'll release it when they get it.  it won't matter if it's before or after the street date.  in fact, most scene releases for the xbox 360 r before the street date--sometimes a month before.  if it does comes out tomorrow (today?), I'm sure it'll be online within a matter of hours.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Time for bed, guys. No use sitting around F5ing this page. Sleep and come back tomorrow. Byee~!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol go do something... you are all lifeless?


----------



## _Twilightking_ (Nov 11, 2011)

godreborn said:


> _Twilightking_ said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question about Scene releases, are they only released on the actual street dates or before as well? If only on street dates, would the 11th count for Skyward Sword? Forgive my ignorance towards the topic, I've never payed too much attention to the finer details.
> ...



Ahhh thanks! Basically the date wasn't official but it seems a good few stores were selling it. And even more member's copies are supposedly arriving today as well, so it is good news. I guess I should just sleep and see what happens, should be interesting.


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 11, 2011)

wait, the sites say the 17th and 18th, what makes everyone think it will be on sale tomorrow?


----------



## Cuber (Nov 11, 2011)

kyomagi said:


> wait, the sites say the 17th and 18th, what makes everyone think it will be on sale tomorrow?


It used to say the 11th. It got changed yesterday though....


----------



## Kadin (Nov 11, 2011)

kyomagi said:


> wait, the sites say the 17th and 18th, what makes everyone think it will be on sale tomorrow?


They've been updated since.  Some stores actually sold them on the 11th (their local time).


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Kadin said:


> kyomagi said:
> 
> 
> > wait, the sites say the 17th and 18th, what makes everyone think it will be on sale tomorrow?
> ...



Not possible, today is the 11th in the Swiss...


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Lol go do something... you are all lifeless?


Says the guy with enough time to write this in a forum. xD

Just playing around with you bud.  On a related note, I did go out for some sunshine for a little bit to test out my DSLR, so I haven't exactly been on my ass F5ing every two seconds. 

I'm gonna go out of a limb and predict that the leak will come out on the 14th at the latest. Just a hunch.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok im going to share my thoughts on when this leak is going to happen.

SO first of all lets assume that game stores in swissland open at 10 AM like gaemstop. Thats 1 AM pacific (im in california). If we assume that people can buy it at the store when it opens and one of those people is going to upload it then the earliest we may see it is between 2 and 3 AM PST.

Second scenario is that no stores have shelf copies in the morning and the only people getting it are by mail. I dont know when swissland gets mail normally but im going to assume its around 3 PM because thats when i get mail. 3 PM in swissland is 6 AM PST so in this scenario we can assume a leak as early as 7 or 8 AM PST.

Thoughts?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 11, 2011)

Went on IGN just a moment ago, I think I caught them accidentally leaking the score for Skyward Sword. See link. =)

http://i.imgur.com/5Qpx1.png


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:


> Went on IGN just a moment ago, I think I caught them accidentally leaking the score for Skyward Sword. See link. =)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5Qpx1.png



Ruh-roh. It BEGINS.

$10 (imaginary money) on Gamespot giving it an 8.8. xD


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Go play Wind Waker and Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door. That's what I am doing.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> Ok im going to share my thoughts on when this leak is going to happen.
> 
> SO first of all lets assume that game stores in swissland open at 10 AM like gaemstop. Thats 1 AM pacific (im in california). If we assume that people can buy it at the store when it opens and one of those people is going to upload it then the earliest we may see it is between 2 and 3 AM PST.
> 
> ...



agreed


----------



## rizzod (Nov 11, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:


> Went on IGN just a moment ago, I think I caught them accidentally leaking the score for Skyward Sword. See link. =)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5Qpx1.png



Calling it a fake.. it cant have 17 User reviews already.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Why does seeing Costello watching this thread make me nervous?


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why does seeing Costello watching this thread make me nervous?


What if he is hyped for the game?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

rizzod said:


> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> > Went on IGN just a moment ago, I think I caught them accidentally leaking the score for Skyward Sword. See link. =)
> ...



It actually has 17 user reviews already somehow. Though for me the score is coming up as "0.0"

http://wii.ign.com/articles/121/1212220p1.html


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Why does seeing Costello watching this thread make me nervous?
> ...



Lions are patient.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


fair enough. then what if he just wants to see if it will leak or not and we will go crazy?


----------



## Kilvearn (Nov 11, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> explode1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok im going to share my thoughts on when this leak is going to happen.
> ...



It will be available on store at 9AM here, I asked a vendor yesterday. Same thing for Super Mario 3D Land. It's a Swiss exclusivity since German had often sold games early before. And it's apparently legal  Too sad I'll have to wait this evening after work to open the game... (I have ordered it yesterday and it's on its way to my mailbox... Frustrating)


----------



## Andrew_DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah come to think of it EB Games over here broke the street date on Ocarina of Time 3D because Game Traders got annoyed they couldn't get in on the Ocarina Edition package so they imported a bunch from the UK and released it early (Parallel importing is perfectly within their rights). And Nintendo didn't do anything, possibly because EB Games is a division of GameStop and they don't want to upset them =P 

It was apparently some odd setup where they could sell it to you but only if you specifically asked for it, and they weren't allowed to advertise they were selling it before release or put in on the shelf... or something =P 

And Kilvearn thanks for the information =)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

I just read on a popular Rom site that someone is uploading a file to somehere. It is still untested so either check here for updates or look for that popular ROM site and check there.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright ladies. I emailed these stores. They said they aren't advertising the fact that they are selling it however they are selling it if you walk in. So that is that. Okay?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

yep pretty much what they did here as stated above with oot 3d.


----------



## giga-ganon (Nov 11, 2011)

Kilvearn said:


> It will be available on store at 9AM here, I asked a vendor yesterday. Same thing for Super Mario 3D Land. It's a Swiss exclusivity since German had often sold games early before. And it's apparently legal  Too sad I'll have to wait this evening after work to open the game... (I have ordered it yesterday and it's on its way to my mailbox... Frustrating)



do you talk about FNAC?


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I just read on a popular Rom site that someone is uploading a file to somehere. It is still untested so either check here for updates or look for that popular ROM site and check there.



holy shit i see that thread on that certain site fuck i hope thats shit is legit


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I just read on a popular Rom site that someone is uploading a file to somehere. It is still untested so either check here for updates or look for that popular ROM site and check there.
> ...



LOL I cannot believe he didn't know what Dolphin was.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> explode1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



haha right im just curious where that dl is from i only know one site that i dont have access to that it could be from


----------



## Öhr (Nov 11, 2011)

i wake up.... and nothing changed! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

Öhr said:


> i wake up.... and nothing changed! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



it may be being uploaded right now so something did change


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

I am not sure what site he is on. He blocked links in his pic.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I am not sure what site he is on. He blocked links in his pic.



im not sure which one either but i think it has something to do with felines and what color they are


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I just read on a popular Rom site that someone is uploading a file to somehere. It is still untested so either check here for updates or look for that popular ROM site and check there.


Thanks for the update! I have my F5 ready.

If there is a leak, I'm willing to be the guinea pig and test it on my Wii.


----------



## Thrust (Nov 11, 2011)

is this the same popular rom site that was home to the kirby mass attack first dump, because I cant seem to find it on there


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

ok well i was wrong about the site since he said where it is but he said he has to dl first and seeder doesnt have a box and his upload is slow so might be a bit


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I just read on a popular Rom site that someone is uploading a file to somehere. It is still untested so either check here for updates or look for that popular ROM site and check there.
> ...


same here! only with dolphin


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

to all the people sending me PMs ill post a painfully obvious hint at where to find it when its up but the eta on the download is 2h then he still has to reupload it


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL He's got to test it first to see if it's fake or not.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

yea that too but from the comments he posted it sounds legit and idk why anyone would risk getting banned from that site just to troll people for 5 minutes


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

If you know the iso-family, you know what site explode1991 and Hyro-Sama are talking about.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

ok uploader just posted that a big seeder joined the torrent and his dl jumped from 200 to 700 kb/s


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Im listening to the 25th anniversary symphonic and I must say: is mind blowing.
I've played all the zelda's games since I was eight. Listening to all these melodies blend togheter it sure brings soo many memories!

Now that I've listen to this masterpiece, im really exited for Skyward Sword. Now Im ready!


----------



## Midna (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I expect a release when I wake up in 10 hours. Don't disappoint, internet.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Im listening to the 25th anniversary symphonic and I must say: is mind blowing.
> I've played all the zelda's games since I was eight. Listening to all these melodies blend togheter it sure brings soo many memories!
> 
> Now that I've listen to this masterpiece, im really exited for Skyward Sword. Now Im ready!



dude im listening to it also on my 5.1 system, the wind waker medley almost made me cry it was so good


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 11, 2011)

why didnt the guy release it to 100 different sites!!!


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> why didnt the guy release it to 100 different sites!!!



you obviously dont know how the torrent community works


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Im listening to the 25th anniversary symphonic and I must say: is mind blowing.
> I've played all the zelda's games since I was eight. Listening to all these melodies blend togheter it sure brings soo many memories!
> 
> Now that I've listen to this masterpiece, im really exited for Skyward Sword. Now Im ready!



Same here. The soundtrack was GLORIOUS, although the biggest surprise for me was the Twilight Princess medley. Makes me wish that Nintendo opted for orchestrated tracks in that game! D:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Im listening to the 25th anniversary symphonic and I must say: is mind blowing.
> ...


Was the CD leaked somewhere?


----------



## Gioto (Nov 11, 2011)

I just woke up. Any news, guys?


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 11, 2011)

Gioto said:


> I just woke up. Any news, guys?




The japanese navy is doing kamakazies to ensure the game doesnt get uploaded.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gioto said:


> I just woke up. Any news, guys?



my ass is numb


----------



## Gioto (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> Gioto said:
> 
> 
> > I just woke up. Any news, guys?
> ...




This is gonna kill me


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> Gioto said:
> 
> 
> > I just woke up. Any news, guys?
> ...



Yeah, shit's been going down bro.


----------



## Teep (Nov 11, 2011)

Can we see any proof that this private tracker is getting it? Tired of getting excited over nothing.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> chaofan said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


yeap it's everywhere now


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Where did Hielkenator come from? LOL


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> dude im listening to it also on my 5.1 system, the wind waker medley almost made me cry it was so good


the gerudo valley theme is pure EPIC!!!!

sadly... I'll never see that concert live  (I hate to live in the ass of the world)


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> Gioto said:
> 
> 
> > I just woke up. Any news, guys?
> ...


Made my day 



...until SS gets leaked.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Now a shitload of people from the Temp are showing up in the Popular ROM site thread. LOL XD


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Now a shitload of people from the Temp are showing up in the thread. LOL XD


apparently google is waiting for this game too leak to

Well this is awkward.........


----------



## Kilvearn (Nov 11, 2011)

giga-ganon said:


> Kilvearn said:
> 
> 
> > It will be available on store at 9AM here, I asked a vendor yesterday. Same thing for Super Mario 3D Land. It's a Swiss exclusivity since German had often sold games early before. And it's apparently legal  Too sad I'll have to wait this evening after work to open the game... (I have ordered it yesterday and it's on its way to my mailbox... Frustrating)
> ...



Yes, I'm talking about FNAC


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 11, 2011)

All you god damn guests REGISTER, we all want to hear your opinions too!!!


----------



## Tagg7 (Nov 11, 2011)

In other news, Mario.and.Sonic.at.the.London.2012.Olympic.Games.PAL.Wii-GLoBAL has leaked.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> All you god damn guests REGISTER, we all want to hear your opinions too!!!


they want to wait till the game is released  to share they're opinions



Tagg7 said:


> In other news, Mario.and.Sonic.at.the.London.2012.Olympic.Games.PAL.Wii-GLoBAL has leaked.


this is the only time i will say SCREW MARIO I WANT MAH ZELDA


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

One thing that has me questioning this leak is the one guy saying you need to install a wad (looks like some kind of d2x version) to play it.. haven't others already confirmed that there isn't any kind of anti-piracy?


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> spritemcdonalds said:
> 
> 
> > All you god damn guests REGISTER, we all want to hear your opinions too!!!
> ...



Sir, I hardly believe you can say that with a straight face.



Spoiler



P-P-P-Poker Faace


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> One thing that has me questioning this leak is the one guy saying you need to install a wad (looks like some kind of d2x version) to play it.. haven't others already confirmed that there isn't any kind of anti-piracy?



read the comments its the wad needed for the kirby AP. He said it has the same AP as kirby


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 11, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that has me questioning this leak is the one guy saying you need to install a wad (looks like some kind of d2x version) to play it.. haven't others already confirmed that there isn't any kind of anti-piracy?
> ...




WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT

explain please I really dont want to do extra BS to get this to work


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> All you god damn guests REGISTER, we all want to hear your opinions too!!!


when the game is leaked they'll all be in here as sky-nooobs asking the same questions over and over: is there ap, is it DL, how do i play this?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Mario and Sonic can go have sex behind a dumpster. Fuck them. This is more important. Zelda > Shitty Olympic Video Games


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> explode1991 said:
> 
> 
> > TerraPhantm said:
> ...



just know that if you can run kirby and the SS demo you can run the full game


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> One thing that has me questioning this leak is the one guy saying you need to install a wad (looks like some kind of d2x version) to play it.. haven't others already confirmed that there isn't any kind of anti-piracy?


Well to be fair, the site may have just included the newest d2x cIOS things for playing the newest games if their Wii's have gone unused in a while.  In my case had it not been for Xenoblade Chronicles coming out in PAL I wouldn't have researched the newer stuff and those wads they including would definitely have been needed to play Zelda.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> explode1991 said:
> 
> 
> > dude im listening to it also on my 5.1 system, the wind waker medley almost made me cry it was so good
> ...


Yes, the Gerudo theme is great! But I think prefer this version better:


Pity the leaked CD is only 192kbs. Being an audiophile is hard. Guess I'm gonna have to wait for my pre-orded Limited Edition to come out before I can rip a high-quality version!!!


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> spritemcdonalds said:
> 
> 
> > All you god damn guests REGISTER, we all want to hear your opinions too!!!
> ...


thus it shall be named. The great Noob gathering


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 11, 2011)

oh thank god the SS demo worked for me


My cousin has neogamma R7 though... Mine is r8 and worked fine will his work fine as well?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that has me questioning this leak is the one guy saying you need to install a wad (looks like some kind of d2x version) to play it.. haven't others already confirmed that there isn't any kind of anti-piracy?
> ...



Well I know, but I could've sworn others in this thread who loaded rips of their retail copies in a USBLoader said it worked fine. Does simply having d2x defeat Kirby's AP?

In any case I'm using SNEEK+DI/UNEEK+DI which generally doesn't have AP issues, so I should be okay.. I think (or am I mistaken in that)?


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> oh thank god the SS demo worked for me
> 
> 
> My cousin has neogamma R7 though... Mine is r8 and worked fine will his work fine as well?



idk i use cfg


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > explode1991 said:
> ...



We've gone up to VBR. (At least I have).


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > explode1991 said:
> ...


Heh, first thing I'll do is make a FLAC rip (unless one leaks before I get my copy... which it probably will)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

AWWWWWWWW.....YEAH!!! He's up to 50%.


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

1h 15min eta on download then he just has to upload lets hope he can upload quickly!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

FLAC is the way to go


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> AWWWWWWWW.....YEAH!!! He's up to 50%.


Almost there!

...but I think I'm going to go to sleep. I'm tired anyway, and even if this is legit, it probably won't be another 3-4 hours before we can download the game (since he still has to upload it somewhere). And then god knows how long it'll take to dl after that. Hopefully by the time I wake up there'll be a public torrent so I don't have to screw around with things like megaupload (downloading that demo was such a pain)


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> 1h 15min eta on download then he just has to upload lets hope he can upload quickly!!!


sleepless nights are starting to pay off


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> AWWWWWWWW.....YEAH!!! He's up to 50%.


who? what? whi? where? whu? when? whe?


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

IGN's review is going up in about 20 minutes, correct?


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> AWWWWWWWW.....YEAH!!! He's up to 50%.





Spoiler


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > AWWWWWWWW.....YEAH!!! He's up to 50%.
> ...



You know what site I am talking about. I saw you saying you recognized someone from the Temp there.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


ah! c u there!!


----------



## Andrew_DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, about 20 minutes until the IGN review =)


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Aw man, all these sites that you *cool kids* hang out in. Why is it that I don't know any of them?


----------



## misticknight (Nov 11, 2011)

whats going on is someone uploading the game?


----------



## spritemcdonalds (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone PM me the site that guys dling it from PLEASE


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> Aw man, all these sites that you *cool kids* hang out in. Why is it that I don't know any of them?



Haven't spent enough time around the scene, perhaps? 

I find it necessary to post this:

[yt]I7imqO-OBVk[/yt]


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

misticknight said:


> whats going on is someone uploading the game?


Sounds like someone has found it on a private tracker and will re-up to public maybe when they confirm it's legit. 

Here's hoping


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

misticknight said:


> whats going on is someone uploading the game?



Sort of. There's a torrent on a private tracker that appears to be legit (at least one trusted user posted so in the comments) - someone else from a popular site is downloading the torrent and intends to upload it afterwards if it's legit. Generally private trackers nuke things like this pretty quickly, so chances are it's legit.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> Someone PM me the site that guys dling it from PLEASE


We're talking about the IGN review right? it's over at http://wii.ign.com/ if you just refresh that page every now and then you'll see it soon.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> Aw man, all these sites that you *cool kids* hang out in. Why is it that I don't know any of them?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

spritemcdonalds said:


> All you god damn guests REGISTER, we all want to hear your opinions too!!!


Hi. Long time lurker (usually check this site to see if something's out there and if the 3DS is finally hacked).

I'm of the opinion that this game should be available now. I've pressed the F5 button enough to will it to happen by now.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

1 seed and 875.5 k/bs?

*AND* its not seedbox supported? 

EDIT: I'll probably get my 1000th post in this thread.


----------



## misticknight (Nov 11, 2011)

hmm, im gonna try and not get to excited over this. either way i found the forum you guys are talking about


----------



## explode1991 (Nov 11, 2011)

eta for download currently 1hr 30 min he said some seeds disconnected


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> 1 seed and 875.5 k/bs?
> 
> *AND* its not seedbox supported?
> 
> EDIT: I'll probably get my 1000th post in this thread.


and i will get my 100th


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

explode1991 said:


> eta for download currently 1hr 30 min he said some seeds disconnected



Chickened out. Poor saps. Their loss!


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope that till tonight its available for everyone...


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

Which one is the "trusted source"? I need someone to blame if its not legit


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2011)

Link's milkshake brings all the boys to the temp.


----------



## misticknight (Nov 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> explode1991 said:
> 
> 
> > eta for download currently 1hr 30 min he said some seeds disconnected
> ...



Could be a good sign, like they shut there computer down to enjoy some SS? And i said i wasnt gonna get excited over this...sigh.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Moeca10 said:


> Which one is the "trusted source"? I need someone to blame if its not legit



It's in the screenshot. I think part of the screenname got cropped out, but it's in orange (so called "power user" which means they've uploaded 25GB), so it's not like they're someone who just registered (and even then since it's a private tracker, there won't be too many trolls there)


----------



## Thrust (Nov 11, 2011)

misticknight said:


> hmm, im gonna try and not get to excited over this. either way i found the forum you guys are talking about


rase


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Could someone provide the filename of the torrent?


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this game will not be released until next week .


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

I just want confirmation it's legit.
I hope to read that soon


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Moeca10 said:
> 
> 
> > Which one is the "trusted source"? I need someone to blame if its not legit
> ...



Please stop. You are getting my hopes way too high


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Moeca10 said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > Moeca10 said:
> ...


haha yea you're right, I should keep my hopes down too. I'm just too damn excited for this game!


----------



## Fluto (Nov 11, 2011)

Im just hovering over this thread ... So from what I read there are a number of fakes one thats seems like a trusted one but no one is give hints where do find it.... cool


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

These are the screens he posted as proof:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

alucard_xs said:


> I'm pretty sure this game will not be released until next week .


it'll be out today/tonight i bet 1 full day of NOT posting!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

mezut360 said:


> Im just hovering over this thread ... So from what I read there are a number of fakes one thats seems like a trusted one but no one is give hints where do find it.... cool



It's a private tracker - hints won't do any good right now. Trust me when it's uploaded there will be plenty of hints around (in fact, I'm sure you'll be able to catch actual links before a moderator gets to it)


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> alucard_xs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure this game will not be released until next week .
> ...


how bout a week?


----------



## WiiThoko (Nov 11, 2011)

12:07 AM PST and the review still isn't up. Damnit, IGN!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> > Im just hovering over this thread ... So from what I read there are a number of fakes one thats seems like a trusted one but no one is give hints where do find it.... cool
> ...



i'll be waiting for it to turn up on UN so i can dload at 10mb/s 



Giggtysword344 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > alucard_xs said:
> ...


i accept your challenge!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

10/10 on IGN!


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

oh my god, this site had never a fake before, im serious!!!
I think this is really it (they have all the xbox games first as well)


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > mezut360 said:
> ...



20 here. News groupd would be cool.


----------



## kyuubi85 (Nov 11, 2011)

1up... B+

http://www.1up.com/reviews/legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-wii


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

So with a little bit of research (and some sneaky Solid Snaking... ;]), I too have found where the fuss is. Turns out it's a site I used to go to often. O__O

MY RAMEN IS READY. (EDIT: Oops too big. )


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

(Im not trolling although this is my second post)


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> alucard_xs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure this game will not be released until next week .
> ...


it will be leaked 11 nov 2011 at 11:11am

11 is the zelda number


----------



## Andrew_DS (Nov 11, 2011)

EDIT:Too slow =P


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

And this site is MEGAcool


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

kk guys i got the WAD pack

if i already have
cIOS249[56]-d2x-v6.wad
cIOS250[57]-d2x-v6.wad

do i just install

IOS245[37]-v7a5fixed.wad
IOS246[38]-v7a5fixed.wad
IOS247[53]-v7a5fixed.wad
IOS248[55]-v7a5fixed.wad
IOS249[56]-v7a5fixed.wad
IOS250[57]-v7a5fixed.wad
IOS251[58]-v7a5fixed.wad

over the top?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

411 users in this thread and 6300 peeps on the site!!!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 11, 2011)

same private tracker that other m leaked from i see


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 11, 2011)

*D/ls that d2x thing in case his Neogamma doesn't work with it* I haven't kept up with the wii hacking scene for quite a while. Didn't mess with the new Kirby game, for example. Just got a basic softmod wii.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

What? Is there a legit leak on the way?


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> > mezut360 said:
> ...


i really hope i lose this challenge


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Piebe said:


> What? Is there a legit leak on the way?



read the last 2 pages


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> kk guys i got the WAD pack


where did you get that? I mean... im not asking for the download link (or site). I just want to know if you downloaded that wad pack because it says: "THE WAD PACK TO AVOID THE AP OF SKYWARD SWORD"


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

Please, someone who downloads it, how long does it take?


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 11, 2011)

The temp must make a killing on ads every time a highly anticipated zelda/pokemon games get leaked xD

Needless to say yeah I'm stalking this thread.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > kk guys i got the WAD pack
> ...



I just use pimpmywii and usbloader gx or neogamma. both work fine and new kirby and ss demo work fine.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol it's out?

Not on that site that updates *bit* by* bit* yet.Will check in a few hours


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

here come the sky noobs


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sooo. If we can play Kirby Return to Dreamland, we can play SS?


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 11, 2011)

Guess that's true. I can test by d/ling Kirby...


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> kk guys i got the WAD pack
> 
> if i already have
> cIOS249[56]-d2x-v6.wad
> ...



Well - I just tried kirby with my USBLoaderGX install, played through the first level, and it seemed to work fine. So I'm assuming SS will work fine too if it's truly the same AP. (I have d2xv6, same base IOS's in same slots as you). Also works fine in SNEEK+DI/UNEEK+DI - i'm probably going to go with that since I don't want to run into any potentially obscure AP issues.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > kk guys i got the WAD pack
> ...


well i just modded my Wii and havnt got any games yet
i wondered if i need them as i havnt installed many WAD's


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

why nintendo isn't blocking modchips and only Softmods?

are they stupid? To use also the same Softmod AP as for Kirby, which was defeated just some hours after release isn't intelligent either. 
well, gotta go to get cave story 3ds now, for the 3ds they made a very good job, still not defeated.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

File name?


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

If you guys can play Kirby's Return to Dreamland, you can play Skyward Sword. The more you know.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> why nintendo isn't blocking modchips and only Softmods?
> 
> are they stupid? To use also the same Softmod AP as for Kirby, which was defeated just some hours after release isn't intelligent either.
> well, gotta go to get cave story 3ds now, for the 3ds they made a very good job, still not defeated.


blocking chips would mean re-releasing new consoles with the new hardware fix which costs a lot more.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> why nintendo isn't blocking modchips and only Softmods?
> 
> are they stupid? To use also the same Softmod AP as for Kirby, which was defeated just some hours after release isn't intelligent either.
> well, gotta go to get cave story 3ds now, for the 3ds they made a very good job, still not defeated.



SS was probably finalized and being manufactured well before Kirby released.

And a hardmod is much tougher to block than a softmod, since a good one would make a burned disc look just like the real thing. Only way to defeat it would be to use NSMBW's AP (the burst cut area thing) and that wasn't too difficult to patch out. + since Nintendo did defeat hardmods with the latest DVD ROMs, they probably see no point in spending more R&D in that area.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

shouldnt be much longer before we get confirmation if it's fake or real.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > kk guys i got the WAD pack
> ...



oh okies
well i only modded my Wii other day
is there any WADS i need to install ?

i got CFG USB
and used modmii which gave me the wads i needed
do i need more?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> well i just modded my Wii and havnt got any games yet
> i wondered if i need them as i havnt installed many WAD's


ah, nvm... I thought a complete different thing when I saw your post


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > why nintendo isn't blocking modchips and only Softmods?
> ...



thanks for your answer,
you're right, hardmods are tougher to block and this BCA AP of New Super Mario Brothers wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

d2x should be all you need to play

heheheh found the torrent dunno if its real though but it was added today


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> d2x should be all you need to play
> 
> heheheh found the torrent dunno if its real though but it was added today




sorry what do you mean by that?
im quite new (to the Wii modding )and confused still a little by these WAD's


----------



## ghassanyoshi (Nov 11, 2011)

guys the down speed is 8-60kbps i remeber this site leaked metriod othe m i hope its full game not the demo


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > d2x should be all you need to play
> ...



If it truly works with d2xv6, I think you can do everything without any wads whatsoever.

Assuming you're starting fresh: Load letterbomb, do whatever you need to do to restore the Trucha bug (iOS 36/236 I guess), then download the d2x installer install it under: slot 249  w/ 56 as base, slot 248 with 58 as base, and slot 247 with 57 as base.

That should be good enough for most things. You may need other cIOSs for different programs


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

ghassanyoshi said:


> guys the down speed is 8-60kbps i remeber this site leaked metriod othe m i hope its full game not the demo



whats the % left?


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

I used cfg and was able to play the demo, will I need anything in addition to play the full game?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Found a WBFS file which is around 950MB and the filename is DAXP01.
I hope it's a real one.


----------



## ghassanyoshi (Nov 11, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> ghassanyoshi said:
> 
> 
> > guys the down speed is 8-60kbps i remeber this site leaked metriod othe m i hope its full game not the demo
> ...


1.4 completed


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



yea i did all that

why would i need the WAD's in the pack that came with the Download?
as i only have the older versions installed


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> If you guys can play Kirby's Return to Dreamland, you can play Skyward Sword. The more you know.



Yeah that's the thing, I've played the HELL out of Kirby's Return to Dreamland, and even the Skyward Sword Demo, without problem, using my Ios 250 slot. I'm not as knowledgeable as I used to be back in the emulation days. So I don't know what this d2x crap is, but my CFGUSBLoader goes up to 250 as cios, and I've had ZERO problems running Kirby, Zelda, and MW3.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

JPdensetsu said:


> Found a WBFS file which is around 950MB and the filename is DAXP01.
> I hope it's a real one.



That's the demo


----------



## b17bomber (Nov 11, 2011)

JPdensetsu said:


> Found a WBFS file which is around 950MB and the filename is DAXP01.
> I hope it's a real one.



That sounds like just the demo.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

@pong:
the rar you downloaded (FIX94 d2x v7a5 WAD Pack) are the beta files for the next d2x cios version.
they are only available for beta testers.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Adding to my post earlier on the previous page, I'll be the first to admit I don't know what the HELL I'm doing. lol I cringe at the thought of installing additional cIOS wads..


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

Let's hope the leak is real cause this game is pure dope and i needs it.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> Adding to my post earlier on the previous page, I'll be the first to admit I don't know what the HELL I'm doing. lol I cringe at the thought of installing additional cIOS wads..


You don't need to install any additional IOS, you're perfectly fine.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Hiroshi21 said:
> 
> 
> > Adding to my post earlier on the previous page, I'll be the first to admit I don't know what the HELL I'm doing. lol I cringe at the thought of installing additional cIOS wads..
> ...



Thank you Ma'am/Sir, your assurances are awesome.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

b17bomber said:


> JPdensetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Found a WBFS file which is around 950MB and the filename is DAXP01.
> ...


Hmm, too bad. Thanks for the information anyway. Download cancelled. >


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I just went over to my neighbor's to borrow a Motion Plus controller and I just hurriedly ordered one ;  - ;


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL at all the meltdowns! Skyward Sword's been getting everything from 8s to 10s. xD

Screw the reviewers. I'll still be getting this game.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> LOL at all the meltdowns! Skyward Sword's been getting everything from 8s to 10s. xD
> 
> Screw the reviewers. I'll still be getting this game.



I dont read reviews for nintendo products anymore. They're either pro nintendo or against. either way no matter how good or bad it is you get a crap biased review.


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope you know the reason I pulled you over, gbatemp?

Seems you have a pretty nasty leak.

Why don't I take a look at that for ya, pretty lady?


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

If you want to talk about meltdowns, I have SS pre-ordered, and today my Wiimote threw a fit, but it turned out my rechargeable died, I literally made an D: face for about 30 seconds solid.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> @pong:
> the rar you downloaded (FIX94 d2x v7a5 WAD Pack) are the beta files for the next d2x cios version.
> they are only available for beta testers.



oh lol
well i only have
cIOS249[56]-d2x-v6.wad
cIOS250[57]-d2x-v6.wad

so these i have already should work fine?
what would happen if i needed them but didnt install them have them?

i already have the pack


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

another release...

*[font="'Lucida Grande"]Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games PAL Wii-GLoBAL[/font]*

not skyward, sorry


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> [Truth] said:
> 
> 
> > @pong:
> ...


yes, i have the pack too, just google the archive name i posted.
i don´t know the changelog of the v7 beta, might be related to the metafortress protection that newer games (kirby, tintin) use, but i don´t know.


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Nov 11, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> another release...
> 
> Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games PAL Wii-GLoBAL
> 
> not skyward, sorry



HOLY SHITBALLS.  LOOKS LIKE SKYWARD SWORD IS GONNA HAVE TO WAIT.  GETTIN' MY OLYMPIC GAMES ON.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

Legend of Zelda Awkward Sword. 
Links teenage years.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2011)

NVM...


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

loserkidsblink182 said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > another release...
> ...



please edit my thread, it has a Link, it was automatically copied by Chrome... better you delete it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> please edit my thread, it has a Link, it was automatically copied by Chrome... better you delete it.


cool site


----------



## LTK (Nov 11, 2011)

Well no leak overnight, here's hoping for today.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > please edit my thread, it has a Link, it was automatically copied by Chrome... better you delete it.
> ...



no comment


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

while we wait can someone explain WAD's

like updating
what ones are needed
how often updates are
etc


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> while we wait can someone explain WAD's
> 
> like updating
> what ones are needed
> ...



just use pimpmywii and it will update everything for you. it's always worked for me


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

I played the demo on cfg, do I need anything new for ss?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

well guys i did a ModMii installer from a band new wii (done wednesday night)

all i have done is what it told me

i have CFG USB and only the WAD's ModMii gave me
i installed a few WAD games i wanted and they work
do i need anything else?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Elza said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Im *not *a member
> ...


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Elza said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


Lol i am at the registation xD i saw the link before it got edited


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

ETA is 45 minutes. Then we'll know if it's legit or fake. Here's to hoping.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> well guys i did a ModMii installer from a band new wii (done wednesday night)
> 
> all i have done is what it told me
> 
> ...



try the skyward sword demo. if that works you should be golden.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2011)

Suuuuuuuuper Off-Topic : Elza, is that Aichi and Blaster Dark xD?

On Topic..Kinda : Anyone wanna give this kid an invite code? :x


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Elza said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Elza said:
> ...



Yeah same, I was like YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYY....aw wait, invite only..-plays Price is Right fail music, check youtube for sound effects-


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 11, 2011)

MrThreeD said:


> Suuuuuuuuper Off-Topic : Elza, is that Aichi and Blaster Dark xD?
> 
> On Topic..Kinda : Anyone wanna give this kid an invite code? :x


Yeah  BlasterDark


----------



## samethernet (Nov 11, 2011)

i still do it the old fashion way for modding 4.3 wiis
use indiana pwns
use ios236 installer
use any title deleter mode to deleted the stubs in the ios 222-250
use wad manager to install the wads for cios


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

sparktenks said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > well guys i did a ModMii installer from a band new wii (done wednesday night)
> ...



the Demo backup i have works

but the disc is from August 2010


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> ETA is 45 minutes. Then we'll know if it's legit or fake. Here's to hoping.



Yeah, I saw it as well. Fingers crossed. I'm more than happy to risk my computer of viruses to get to the bottom of the file's validity!


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

> ETA is 45 minutes. Then we'll know if it's legit or fake. Here's to hoping.



probably 99% it's a fake


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

alucard_xs said:


> > ETA is 45 minutes. Then we'll know if it's legit or fake. Here's to hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> probably 99% it's a fake



Yeah way to keep your hopes down there. lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


>


LOL kazekyou?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

It's fake 
Damn


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

I saw that. Funny shit. 

Edit: We don't know if it's fake, yet. What the hell, stop that nonsense.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> chaofan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yup.  Trying to keep expectations in check!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> It's fake
> Damn


how did you know that villa?


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> It's fake
> Damn



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tim5nU3DwIE


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

It's so close.... I CAN TASTE IT!


Spoiler


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

LIke I said before, do not expect a release for next 4 days ...


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

alucard_xs said:


> LIke I said before, do not expect a release for next 4 days ...


hahaha gtfooh!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 11, 2011)

well this si the same private tracker than metroid other m leaked so i dont doubt it but we will no soon enough


----------



## SanGor (Nov 11, 2011)

Rayman Origins will probably be released before zelda:ss ... but it being from UBISoft it will have AP for certain!


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

This game is getting some really mixed scores


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2011)

Moeca10 said:


> This game is getting some really mixed scores


Well it makes sense, everyone has different opinions and tastes.


----------



## masterchan (Nov 11, 2011)

10/10 from IGN


----------



## g.crow (Nov 11, 2011)

not you again


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Of course it'd get mixed reviews. Some people HATE motion controls with a passion and that's where most of the negativity comes from in most of the reviews.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Who cares about the scores. The lazy people over at 1up don't like to swing the wii remote to play games, so they gave it a "B+". It's the best Zelda game to date. Just wait.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > It's fake
> ...


his bs trollin


----------



## J_hibiki (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> Of course it'd get mixed reviews. Some people HATE motion controls with a passion and that's where most of the negativity comes from in most of the reviews.



Noticed that too, for a very long time IGN was terrible about giving bad control scores to motion control games. But not Zelda:SS!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


cuz villa se la come


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

zax007;877679 said:
			
		

> Im not risking getting banned for releasing the torrent. Time will tell if its fake or not, and im at 90%


Welp. Time to go to bed.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

masterchan said:


> 10/10 from IGN


please go!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

whats that mean villa if like ??!


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

4/5 from G4

How long till someone can confirm whether that dload is legit or not?


----------



## Luigi728 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just watched IGN's review, mostly to just see and hear something about the game.
Damn, I don't want to wait until next week O.o
I already ordered it, so they'll get my money anyway, but I still am hoping for a leak today, when I'm back from school.
Then, maybe, I can play it a little before I'm leaving this weekend.
Well, let's keep pressing F5 every now and then.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> whats that mean villa if like ??!


haha ask him


----------



## b17bomber (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> zax007;877679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is this everyone's "trusted" source?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > whats that mean villa if like ??!
> ...


my god do you know what this means? it means this damn thing doesn't work!!


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

b17bomber said:


> Porkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > zax007;877679 said:
> ...


Yes. Yes it is. I hope he's talking about the torrent file itself and not the actual ISO. If it's legit (probably is), I'd be fine with a Mediafire or Megaupload host.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> b17bomber said:
> 
> 
> > Porkmaster said:
> ...



Preferably Mediafire, honestly.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

-_-


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


----------



## rizzod (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...



ROFLMAO ah shit that just made my night.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Good morning, what did I miss during my 8 hour sleep? Anything worth while? Skimming through 20 new pages is a lot of work. Would really appreciate an answer, thanks.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

not long now guys till we know

i hope its legit

then its reupped in many many places


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fake, I'm telling you


----------



## rizzod (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Fake, I'm telling you



something tells me you're absolutely right.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Fake, I'm telling you


.... se la come a mordiscones


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> zax007;877679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he's talking about the .torrent file - private sites don't like those being shared


----------



## b17bomber (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone know how long 10% would be?


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

He should be completing his download any time now. We're just minutes away from the moment of truth. Get ready.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Fake, I'm telling you
> ...


Won't even bother to use a translator because they are shit.Just tell me what it means calmly if you want Zelda


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> He should be completing his download any time now. We're just minutes away from the moment of truth. Get ready.



PREPARE YOUR ANUSES GBATEMP


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

3 people now seeding


----------



## b17bomber (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> He should be completing his download any time now. We're just minutes away from the moment of truth. Get ready.


Not sleeping after all, eh?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> He should be completing his download any time now. We're just minutes away from the moment of truth. Get ready.



I suppose that's what I've missed then. Assuming if it's real it'll widely spread to other private torrent sites. Hope it's real.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

b17bomber said:


> Porkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > He should be completing his download any time now. We're just minutes away from the moment of truth. Get ready.
> ...



I know I'm not, I feel like crap, but not only because of not sleeping. :/


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

MY BODY IS READY!!!!


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

My body isn't quite ready. A few more minutes please.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

We want the truth..... WE CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## thedjlink (Nov 11, 2011)

My The.Legend.Of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.NTSC-XRD one is almost done ill let you know if its real soon


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

I swear I just did a mountain of cocaine. Not a wink of sleep and I'm hyped as hell.


----------



## Osorio93 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Fake, I'm telling you
> ...


Jajaja que cachondo el tio


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

thedjlink said:


> My The.Legend.Of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.NTSC-XRD one is almost done ill let you know if its real soon



LOL THATS FAKES that one

we on about another one


----------



## Snytbaggen (Nov 11, 2011)

thedjlink said:


> My The.Legend.Of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.NTSC-XRD one is almost done ill let you know if its real soon


That one's a verified fake


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

thedjlink said:


> My The.Legend.Of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.NTSC-XRD one is almost done ill let you know if its real soon


Doesn't it ask for a password anyway?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

OMG 18 people now seeding it


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a STRONG feeling this is fake.


----------



## thedjlink (Nov 11, 2011)

Snytbaggen said:


> thedjlink said:
> 
> 
> > My The.Legend.Of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.NTSC-XRD one is almost done ill let you know if its real soon
> ...


awe man really do we know the name of the real one?


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

thedjlink said:


> My The.Legend.Of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.NTSC-XRD one is almost done ill let you know if its real soon



That one was proven as fake this morning.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> OMG 18 people now seeding it



Then 17 people have the answer if it's real or not and one of them is most likely one of us. I THINK I CAN HANDLE IT, IS IT REAL?


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

19 Seeds. Common


----------



## rizzod (Nov 11, 2011)

oh come on people cant u see the pattern.. where did it just get 19 seeds out of no where from?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

+1 I'd even be willing to paypal a little for an invite



rizzod said:


> oh come on people cant u see the pattern.. where did it just get 19 seeds out of no where from?



I could believe it if a bunch of people just finished downloading it


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Nov 11, 2011)

diffikolt said:


> Does anybody have a megaups invite? I'd really appreciate one.



Indeed.

Hook some multiple brothers up.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

loserkidsblink182 said:


> diffikolt said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have a megaups invite? I'd really appreciate one.
> ...



If it's real it'll spread to other private sites like it always does... You know the drill. No one keeps anything secret.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

loserkidsblink182 said:


> diffikolt said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have a megaups invite? I'd really appreciate one.
> ...



I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

comment by someone

this is the demo. IT SCRUBS to .7 GB, same as the demo. Havent booted it up but im sure it's just the demo.

O_O


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

a comment there says its just the demo. Fake!!


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Nov 11, 2011)

JSAKHDFJDSFDSGDFSGF


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

I will be really pissed if that's true... especially since that site apparently has a reputation of not having fakes


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

...so sick of these fakes :'( I thought that site had a reputation of 100% legit torrents? ...Well he just sunk that ship.


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

" IT SCRUBS to .7 GB, same as the demo"


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

*SEE I TOLD YOU! NOW SAY SORRY YOU BITCHES!*


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

If that's true I may have just died a little inside


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn it, stop posting nonsense in this thread, please. It's flooding over into the other one. Sooner or later, all of GBAtemp will be over there being dicks to this guy, and HE won't upload it, either.

Edit: We still don't know shit. Know what you're talking about before you post. For the sake of everyone.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

actually it was no fake.
nowhere it was stating to be the full game.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> *SEE I TOLD YOU! NOW SAY SORRY YOU BITCHES!*


still.... villa se la come enterita


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 11, 2011)

Got my legit copy this morning. Dumped it with CleanRip, converted it to .wbfs with WIT (4.07 GB without the Update-Partition) and been playing it for around 40 Minutes on CFG 70 and d2x v6 (Base 56). Everything works fine until now. Fun Fact: The ID is SOUP01 .

So yeah, enjoy the wait, I guess .


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > *SEE I TOLD YOU! NOW SAY SORRY YOU BITCHES!*
> ...


Villa>KLOSE+HIGUAIN+TEVEZ+AGUERO+ARGENTINA'S OTHER PLAYERS EXCEPT MESSI


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> actually it was no fake.
> nowhere it was stating to be the full game.


good point


----------



## LTK (Nov 11, 2011)

So, another fake eh?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue-K said:


> Got my legit copy this morning. Dumped it with CleanRip, converted it to .wbfs with WIT (4.07 GB without the Update-Partition) and been playing it for around 40 Minutes on CFG 70 and d2x 6 (Base 56). Everything works fine until now. Fun Fact: The ID is SOUP01 .
> 
> So yeah, enjoy the wait, I guess .



I really advise you do not tease the impatient 400-500 people sitting here twiddling our thumbs. Thanks for the ID though.


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok. Bye. Gonna cry myself to sleep. lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


Villa se la come, Castillejos se la da!!!


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue-K said:


> Got my legit copy this morning. Dumped it with CleanRip, converted it to .wbfs with WIT (4.07 GB without the Update-Partition) and been playing it for around 40 Minutes on CFG 70 and d2x v6 (Base 56). Everything works fine until now. Fun Fact: The ID is SOUP01 .
> 
> So yeah, enjoy the wait, I guess .


why tell us that when you don´t want to share?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 11, 2011)

game ID has been available for a long time now lol


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue-K said:


> Got my legit copy this morning. Dumped it with CleanRip, converted it to .wbfs with WIT (4.07 GB without the Update-Partition) and been playing it for around 40 Minutes on CFG 70 and d2x v6 (Base 56). Everything works fine until now. Fun Fact: The ID is SOUP01 .
> 
> So yeah, enjoy the wait, I guess .


SOUP01 eh? Wonder why that is? xD


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

How about you guys just fucking ignore everyone else except me? How's that? It seems like no one else knows what the hell they are talking about.

Back on topic: He JUST finished his download. He'll be in the process of extracting the files any time now. Once he launches the game through Dolphin, we will know the truth. Just shut up and wait for another update.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> How about you guys just fucking ignore everyone else except me? How's that? It seems like no one else knows what the hell they are talking about.
> 
> Back on topic: He JUST finished his download. He'll be in the process of extracting the files any time now. Once he launches the game through Dolphin, we will know the truth. Just shut up and wait for another update.


The anticipation is killing me... really hope it's real, I would love to play this game over the weekend


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

Its not a confirmed DEMO what the shit are you guys smoking?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> How about you guys just fucking ignore everyone else except me? How's that? It seems like no one else knows what the hell they are talking about.
> 
> Back on topic: He JUST finished his download. He'll be in the process of extracting the files any time now. Once he launches the game through Dolphin, we will know the truth. Just shut up and wait for another update.


I beg to fucking differ


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

My body is ready for SOUP!!!


----------



## guki92 (Nov 11, 2011)

Why would someone lye in the comments of the private site. Makes no sense. Its FAKE


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 11, 2011)

sry to be noob but where on earth are u guys getting ur info, and who is the "guy"


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> > Got my legit copy this morning. Dumped it with CleanRip, converted it to .wbfs with WIT (4.07 GB without the Update-Partition) and been playing it for around 40 Minutes on CFG 70 and d2x v6 (Base 56). Everything works fine until now. Fun Fact: The ID is SOUP01 .
> ...


Well, I though that you dirty pirates would like to know that there doesn't seem to be any AP, at least until now. Sorry for wanting to help on a legal way (there's no way I'm going to release this game and destroy my life).


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

Either way, some epic trolling is going on


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

Can we hope we will get it today`? Its in germany now 11:29 morning. Maybe at night?^^ sry guys, i cant wait. i love the amazing zelda series.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

SOUP01

No I would like tomato..is that menu SOUP02?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

lol everyone is getting so angsty in this thread.

We all know we're waiting impatiently, but there isn't a need to snap at each other's throats about it. If it is real, someone will know, if it's fake, then we have to wait more and it'll happen eventually. Remember this is just the start of the 11th of November, this is when the game was supposed to be sold in switz according to those sites. People may still be receiving copies in the mail and one of them might release it.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Seems like he can get the game to launch in Dolphin, but he doesn't have the version that provides Wii Motion Plus support. So far it's looking legit! A little longer guys!


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

still no prove? I thought one guy made clear he found a legit file on a  private torrent site.


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Seems like he can get the game to launch in Dolphin, but he doesn't have the version that provides Wii Motion Plus support. So far it's looking legit! A little longer guys!


where r u getting ur info?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Seems like he can get the game to launch in Dolphin, but he doesn't have the version that provides Wii Motion Plus support. So far it's looking legit! A little longer guys!



...You kinda have a bit of a reputation of crying wolf when you don't have any source or proof. Can you give us something so people don't just call you out to be a fake and tell you to stfu?


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

One question: All Switz Video Game Pages changed the Release Date again to the 18th like in full Europe. Why they sell it still in all the game shops there ? (not online)


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Porkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like he can get the game to launch in Dolphin, but he doesn't have the version that provides Wii Motion Plus support. So far it's looking legit! A little longer guys!
> ...



The official thread that we can't link to. Hold on.

I don't remember this in the DEMO.

http://i.imgur.com/Kd74z.jpg


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

*PORKMASTER IS A TROLL*



*THERE IS NO LEGIT VERSION OUT HE IS TROLLING LIKE HE TROLLED LAST WEEK ABOUT HAVING THE GAME!*


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

He's now in the process of providing pictures. So far, he can't get past the Wii Motion Plus screen. Once he gets the new version, we'll know for sure. Everyone, try to keep your pants on, and stop asking me where I'm getting the info.


----------



## Ferenn (Nov 11, 2011)

Why do we always have to go through this? People start downloading obvious fakes and get their hopes up. Any word pointing out its obvious fake-ness is met with "I haven't finished downloading it yet so there's a chance it's real!"

No, just no. You'll know when there's a real release.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys, I'm at the same place PorkMaster is and I can confirm that this "source" is currently trying it out on Dolphin. We're still not sure whether or not he's downloaded the demo. He's posted screens of where he's stuck.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > Porkmaster said:
> ...



It is in the demo. The screen BEFORE this has the proof you need. The words "DEMO" are on the screen BEFORE this. Ask for that. That screen proves nothing, that screen IS in the demo.


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

You know, while a lot of this probably is just trolls wasting our time, we can thank them for just that.

It makes the wait easier.


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> He's now in the process of providing pictures. So far, he can't get past the Wii Motion Plus screen. Once he gets the new version, we'll know for sure. Everyone, try to keep your pants on, and stop asking me where I'm getting the info.




why stop asking? these people say you have a rep for lying yet you cant even say where your getting info, whats the harm, whats going to happen?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> *PORKMASTER IS A TROLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE IS NO LEGIT VERSION OUT HE IS TROLLING LIKE HE TROLLED LAST WEEK ABOUT HAVING THE GAME!*


In this case he's not. He's relaying info from a very public site. If you want proof, PM me


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> Guys, I'm at the same place PorkMaster is and I can confirm that this "source" is currently trying it out on Dolphin. We're still not sure whether or not he's downloaded the demo. He's posted screens of where he's stuck.


maybe he should try it on a REAL wii


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> One question: All Switz Video Game Pages changed the Release Date again to the 18th like in full Europe. Why they sell it still in all the game shops there ? (not online)


I recieved my copy from an online-shop that changed their date again. I guess they did this so they can't be sued, or it was just a special treat for the people who preordered. Who knows.

Also: Don't PM me. Please.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > FoulPlay said:
> ...




Or its the Legit...sorry got a little too excited ^^'. I'll post pics when they're up.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

STFU already Rockstar!
who was trolling yesterday hmm?

follow this thread and you will know what porkmaster and the others are talking about!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > *PORKMASTER IS A TROLL*
> ...



I found the thread myself, thanks.


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

More and more people get it! http://h3.abload.de/img/zeldalxd46.jpg ^^


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh man, F5ing two threads sure is hectic!!!


----------



## micilico (Nov 11, 2011)

Its not right why the swiss have got the game ?!


----------



## cidth (Nov 11, 2011)

the game is now up on that other page


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> STFU already Rockstar!
> who was trolling yesterday hmm?
> 
> follow this thread and you will know what porkmaster and the others are talking about!


Hurt my feelings


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

*	[Wii] The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword [NTSC][MULTi3][Incluye fix]*


found this on a respectable site​


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 11, 2011)

[Wii] The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword [NTSC][MULTi3][Incluye fix]
I think this time it's really out
3,94 GB
english, spanish, french


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

but it's a ntsc copy so that's a US leak not a swiss leak


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

fake because the ntsc version i think we will get first the pal version!


----------



## Gioto (Nov 11, 2011)

linkje said:


> *	[Wii] The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword [NTSC][MULTi3][Incluye fix]*
> 
> 
> found this on a respectable site​



I know where you found it


----------



## misticknight (Nov 11, 2011)

THANK YOU LINKJE YOU DA BOMB!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Now I swear I am not trolling.I dont know what this is but

The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword [Wii][PAL][MULTi5]


----------



## LTK (Nov 11, 2011)

NTSC sounds fake. Why would we get that ver first?


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> fake because the ntsc version i think we will get first the pal version!


It's a leak, there is no rules with leaks!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 11, 2011)

well the ntsc one was uplaoded by an admin on that specific site


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

if its real it will be PAL cos europe uses PAL


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

REAL DEAL GUYS

"No mention of demo and it says thanks for purchase on startup.

Looks like the real deal."

comment from power user on site that downlaoded it !!!!


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Now I swear I am not trolling.I dont know what this is but
> 
> The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword [Wii][PAL][MULTi5]




That looks almost the same as the DEMO I dl'd last night


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 11, 2011)

freakn hell , why is everyone so bloody vague on this site, no one wants to give any real sources, info, anything


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

The PAL version may be on the shelves earlier, doesn't mean the US version can't leak first (review/promo copy maybe)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> REAL DEAL GUYS
> 
> "No mention of demo and it says thanks for purchase on startup.
> 
> ...


great now tell them to upload it to usenet


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

proof is in the pudding. 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

sjdigitall said:


> freakn hell , why is everyone so bloody vague on this site, no one wants to give any real sources, info, anything



because most of the sources lead to pirate sites and that is against the rules


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

*Demo:*






Apparently Legit Copy:


----------



## loserkidsblink (Nov 11, 2011)

And apparently asking to get PMed an invite is a bannable offense.  Or something.

[/butthurt]

(But seriously, thanks for the warning, mods)


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 11, 2011)

linkje said:


> sjdigitall said:
> 
> 
> > freakn hell , why is everyone so bloody vague on this site, no one wants to give any real sources, info, anything
> ...



why is it against the rules, this site talks about piracy so much yet u cant even mention or name a site, even mentioning the name of a site will get u banned? im not asking to link to it


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> *Demo:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had this theory too so I tinkered with the demo. Top image is if only nunchuk is unplugged, bottom image is if both motionplus and nunchuk are unplugged. This happens in the demo too.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

............um.. what are you doing Kiriashi?


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> *Demo:*
> -snip-



I have hope

EDIT: ninja'd! and FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> ............um.. what are you doing Kiriashi?




Magnet URL.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

That one's a confirmed fake, and I don't think you're allowed to post a magnet link...


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> Hiroshi21 said:
> 
> 
> > ............um.. what are you doing Kiriashi?
> ...



How hard did you get thwomped for that? lol


----------



## Snytbaggen (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> *snip*


The "release" from the group XRD is a *FAKE* that has been proved and been in circulation since yesterday.


----------



## b17bomber (Nov 11, 2011)

slapusillydawg said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > *Demo:*
> ...



You've got the situations reversed, but I just tried that too. You're right.


----------



## Nightengale (Nov 11, 2011)

So, Porkmaster disappeared, eh?


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

i think we will get it next week. -.-


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

EDIT: no wait... the date is 23/08/2010? 


*IT'S REAL!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Snytbaggen said:


> Kiriashi said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...




Ah. Thanks.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

....No way...


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys. It's here.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> *IT'S REAL!!!!!!!!!*



which one? filename?


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

real deal but ntsc version


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't see how anyone enjoys taking the time and internet bandwidth to be an asshole.


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> *IT'S REAL!!!!!!!!!*


source, proof?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

NTSC release too, interesting...


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope, I never left.

CONFIRMED.
FUCKING.
LEGIT.

Now we wait for it to be uploaded elswhere!!


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

b17bomber said:


> slapusillydawg said:
> 
> 
> > FoulPlay said:
> ...



wait, no I don't... o.O


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 11, 2011)

lol @ *Kiriashi*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

fucking told you i win the challenge!
now to wait for it to be put on usenet


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Nope, I never left.
> 
> CONFIRMED.
> FUCKING.
> ...



Mediafire...seriously. LOL


----------



## Nightengale (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Nope, I never left.
> 
> CONFIRMED.
> FUCKING.
> ...



Sorry, and thanks for the progress and confirmation updates.


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes. Look at me.

I am so lol inducing.


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

It`s PAL oder NTSC?


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## b17bomber (Nov 11, 2011)

The NTSC one is fake. the filenames are the xrd one


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

499 people just shed tears of happiness


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Awww yea

USA dump tho


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

pal or ntsc Porkmaster?


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

Lets all seed this bad boy


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 11, 2011)

jizz in my pants!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

...The date is wrong in the picture...
.
...23/08/2010...

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/8977/12808174.jpg

....WHY!!!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

linkje said:


> pal or ntsc Porkmaster?


it'll be PAL


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

Great! So, how long till its up on public torrent site?


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought xrd was the fake one.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 11, 2011)

Downloading...


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 11, 2011)

no proof or source means nothing at the moment


----------



## b17bomber (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> ....No way...



No banner = fake?


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 11, 2011)

hi im back anyone missed me and any goods news about leak


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

no wait...
the date is 23/08/2010
thats weird


----------



## misticknight (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish it was PAL so i can continue with my legit copy when i buy it but itsZelda ima be playing this like 3 times anyways so i may as well get the NTSC one and just play the PAL one later


----------



## rizzod (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> linkje said:
> 
> 
> > pal or ntsc Porkmaster?
> ...



SOUE01 it's NTSC.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

b17bomber said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > ....No way...
> ...



The date... 23/08/2010....


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

lol this release which are now right, its NTSC or the PAL version? Which someone will upload now.^^


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 11, 2011)

I shed.......manly tears....  

Nothing is more beautiful than today...


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 11, 2011)

i found an ntcs on a site and its realllll omg im gonna die


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

*STOP!*

*look at the date, it´s the same as the demo!!!*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

rizzod said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > linkje said:
> ...


it'll be pal cos that's what Switzerland wiis use. and that's what will leak.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

In the picture that was provided, under Country, it says USA. So that would be the NTSC version. Also, I just noticed the date, which is 08/23/2010. That's.... fuck... that worries me.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

i snece hex header editing


----------



## SanGor (Nov 11, 2011)

From where does it take the date anyway?
There is no default date entry in the wii disc format or anything, all I can think of is the kernel build date from the main.dol which has nothing to do with the build date of the game itself.

If it is from the banner it will have the date from when the banner file was created and I doubt they update it all the time.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

*also there is no header!*


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh Crap, the date!





SHOCK TWIST.


----------



## BarÄ±ÅŸUncu (Nov 11, 2011)

i found it im too happy


----------



## DDJM (Nov 11, 2011)

Why moderators don't close this topic?? This is getting really ridicolous.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> Oh Crap, the date!
> 
> SHOCK TWIST.



Lol


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

This is what the demo says... ...Someone compare to his picture please.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Early dates like that aren't unusual, I know that. But it's the same date as the demo. More waiting. We shall see.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

the header only show on dolphin when the emulator creates a savefile
but everytime you add a new game... it doenst show the header


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> This is what the demo says... ...Someone compare to his picture please.



could you post info on dump you did foulplay?
jus tto see if date is same or not


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> *STOP!*
> 
> *look at the date, it´s the same as the demo!!!*



Doesn't matter - you really think the demo was compiled back in 2010 too? It has several changes compared to the E3 version (mostly text), and a lot of the files inside have copy dates of september. The date Dolphin shows only refers to the launcher, and that is usually completed long before the actual game


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

OMG.!!


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 11, 2011)

DDJM said:


> Why moderators don't close this topic?? This is getting really ridicolous.


You can always ignore this topic.


----------



## mepirulo (Nov 11, 2011)

In a popular site is uploaded... and it needs a fix on the wii to work... let's see


----------



## Lucif3r (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> the header only show on dolphin when the emulator creates a savefile
> but everytime you add a new game... it doenst show the header




And he cant get past the M+ screen atm so he cant create a savegame.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

DDJM said:


> Why moderators don't close this topic?? This is getting really ridicolous.


they don't dare close it cos they all WANT IT 



Lucif3r said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > the header only show on dolphin when the emulator creates a savefile
> ...


thats on dolphin though


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

mepirulo said:


> In a popular site is uploaded... and it needs a fix on the wii to work... let's see


...Needs a fix? We've already had confirmation it works on USB Loaders.



Pong20302000 said:


> could you post info on dump you did foulplay?
> jus tto see if date is same or not



I don't have the full game to compare the dump info, I don't know where you're getting the impression I have the full game. (CJay posted a picture with my name in a filename instead of Link, but I don't own the game right now.)


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

my troll radar is going off...


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

...It's real...


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay guys, it's real, and he's uploading to Megaupload as I type this. HOO FUCKING RA!


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Nov 11, 2011)

My my, I hope tomorrow I'll wake up to a fantastic b-day leak. (I was born on Nov. 11 so it will be my b-day) I was saving up for the US release but if it comes early I'll be glad to take this opportunity  Will lead to saving 50$ extra for a WiiU.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Apparently the "source" has seen a guy with Motion Plus get past teh control screen and is uploading his files.

Looks like I'll have to get my "DAWN OF THE FINAL DAY" pics ready again if and when I download it! xD


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Okay guys, it's real, and he's uploading to Megaupload as I type this. HOO FUCKING RA!



Ugh! Why Megaupload?! ...... Mediafire doesn't have download limits. ;~;


----------



## mepirulo (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> mepirulo said:
> 
> 
> > In a popular site is uploaded... and it needs a fix on the wii to work... let's see
> ...



Yep but it's quite a popular site, if they didn't screw up, we'll know in a short time cause they've uploaded in direct download


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Okay guys, it's real, and he's uploading to Megaupload as I type this. HOO FUCKING RA!


up next USENET!


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Okay guys, it's real, and he's uploading to Megaupload as I type this. HOO FUCKING RA!



so a pal version


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

how long do uploads like this generally take?


----------



## SanGor (Nov 11, 2011)

This is from the demo:

This is only the date the LIBs were created NOT the game!!



> 000051F610 4B65726E 656C2062 75696C74 203A2025 Kernel built : %
> 000051F620 73202573 0A000000 41756720 32332032 s %s....Aug 23 2
> 000051F630 30313000 31373A33 333A3036 00000000 010.17:33:06....


----------



## LTK (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm suspicious still


----------



## mepirulo (Nov 11, 2011)

Any info about the fix from your sources?


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> Porkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys, it's real, and he's uploading to Megaupload as I type this. HOO FUCKING RA!
> ...




Mediafire takes shit down super fast. Almost as fast as temp mods.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

with that said I hope rockstar will take his face and bash it into a sharp corner of a table and repeat until dead.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Links are out, boys.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

amazing that the NTSC copy leaked earlier than the PAL one


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't believe you guys got your hopes up, I noticed the date instantly on those pictures back there. XD anyway, I'll wait for PAL.


----------



## Hynx (Nov 11, 2011)

Can anyone confirm the complete file name?


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

It's the NTSC (USA) version. To upload can take awhile, no exact time. When it is uploaded, I shall let you guys know. Patience, my children! Patience!


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 11, 2011)

somebody just posted links for it


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

The real upload It is now the NTSC VERSION OR PAL? Someone said NTSC, the other PAL!


----------



## AlanWeird (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, as long as someone grabs it and ups it to usenet. Then someone can create a torrent a ton of us can seed. Simples.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

how the fuck did they get the ntsc version?!


----------



## DDJM (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> amazing that the NTSC copy leaked earlier than the PAL one



First we still have no proof is REAL. Then, why amazing? The game is supposed to be released first in USA and then in the rest of the world.


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah three different mirrors.Seven parts.


No way.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay, got the links. Judgement day, guys!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> how the fuck did they get the ntsc version?!


I dont know
just to clarify

*REAL=NTSC*


----------



## RailTracer (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope the NTSC version will work with my Wii. It's hit and miss. Monster Hunter 3 worked despite being NTSC due to the hack, but Twilight Princess did not.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

The links originated from the spanish website.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

DDJM said:


> First we still have no proof is REAL. Then, why amazing? The game is supposed to be released first in USA and then in the rest of the world.


Umm, no. EU gets it first.


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

If i will start with the NTSC Version, can i later change the savedata to a PAL? Cant wait for the pal version!


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh man, it's gonna take me 2 hours to verify the links. :/


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 11, 2011)

DDJM said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > amazing that the NTSC copy leaked earlier than the PAL one
> ...


Nope, USA is two days later (20.11.11) than the official date of Europe (18.11.11).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

better stop begging for links the mod is here


----------



## DDJM (Nov 11, 2011)

♪Sebastian said:


> DDJM said:
> 
> 
> > First we still have no proof is REAL. Then, why amazing? The game is supposed to be released first in USA and then in the rest of the world.
> ...



Hum, it's not November 13th in the USA?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

this thread is getting out of control


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> this thread is getting out of control


*	544 user(s) are reading this topic *


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

DDJM said:


> Hum, it's not November 13th in the USA?


No, 20th. 13th is for SM3DL, I think.


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 11, 2011)

WE ARE GOING SKYWARD
CHEERS TO ZAX


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

To the peeps that have sent me PMs, sorry, but I'm gonna follow the rules here and not link up.  If I ran the site, I'd share to my fellow brother.

Besides, it's not even confirmed if the links are the real deal.


----------



## OMGshoes (Nov 11, 2011)

If I'm on the right site.. The guy said he's uploading and it'll take him about 8 hours.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

tired of f5ing i'll be back in an hour


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

500MB A piece? Damn...


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

The links posted are slow, estimated 3 hours before I get them all... well shit.


----------



## RailTracer (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't directly link you people since that would be against the rules, but the links are available from another site, an iso site, mentioned in this thread

I think that's as specific as I can be, in line with rules


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Files are out, but Mediafire and Megaupload links are not yet uploaded.

File name is *"ws_tlozss_ntsc_multi3".  *

Enjoy.


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Files are out, but Mediafire and Megaupload links are not yet uploaded.
> 
> File name is *"ws_tlozss_ntsc_multi3".  *
> 
> Enjoy.



Thanks for your time in all this.

*I HAVE66 MB OF SKYWARD SWORD!!*


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Nov 11, 2011)

Found a working NTSC one already ^^ 4.37GB it seems...

Best.B-day.Evar.


----------



## RailTracer (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm 80% willing to bet this doesn't work

Anyway, if it's NTSC, I should probably remind myself how to change my Wii's region...


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> Porkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Files are out, but Mediafire and Megaupload links are not yet uploaded.
> ...


300mb of Skyward here. The wait is aggravating! Thank God it's Friday night over here though. Got nothing going on during the weekend!


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

RailTracer said:


> I'm 80% willing to bet this doesn't work
> 
> Anyway, if it's NTSC, I should probably remind myself how to change my Wii's region...



Use a loader... duh.


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> Porkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Files are out, but Mediafire and Megaupload links are not yet uploaded.
> ...



check your mail sir


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's hoping some other sites get it soon so I can grab me some of that


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

found sone fileservre and wupload link with the same file name as posted above 

Will let you all know if it is legit


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

_*Going to have a confirmation on the uploadsite links in 1 hour.*_


----------



## Netsi (Nov 11, 2011)

20 minutes to go


----------



## RailTracer (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> RailTracer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 80% willing to bet this doesn't work
> ...


I use cfg USB loader... I guess I'll just have to tinker with the settings a bit? I enabled the region-free wii hack which let me play a NTSC version of monster hunter, but a NTSC version of TP didn't work for some reason, so it's a bit temperamental.


----------



## Nightengale (Nov 11, 2011)

Bah, I'm off to work soon till late in the evening. Sorry love, but I've got no time for you tonight!


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

Netsi said:


> 20 minutes to go



until?


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure how you guys are downloading so damn fast, lol. Wupload seems like the fastest one, and I'm only 175 MB in @ 250 kb/s. Psh, gonna take forever.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh man. 1/9 done, but that was the 47mb file. >_< 1hr and 45minutes for me.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Not sure how you guys are downloading so damn fast, lol. Wupload seems like the fastest one, and I'm only 175 MB in @ 250 kb/s. Psh, gonna take forever.



wupload is the slowest one fo rme, fileserve is being the fastest with 500kbp/s


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm playing the game. It needs a fix. It's NTSC. It works perfectly.


----------



## ♪Sebastian (Nov 11, 2011)

RailTracer said:


> I use cfg USB loader... I guess I'll just have to tinker with the settings a bit? I enabled the region-free wii hack which let me play a NTSC version of monster hunter, but a NTSC version of TP didn't work for some reason, so it's a bit temperamental.


Usually when I run NTSC games on my PAL Wii, I don't need to set any settings different or anything.


----------



## jacenn (Nov 11, 2011)

13 minute download, grabbing to also confirm.


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

213


----------



## RailTracer (Nov 11, 2011)

Fileserve - 311 kb/s
wupload - 240 kb/s


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Eluryh said:


> I'm playing the game. It needs a fix. It's NTSC. It works perfectly.



Why does it need a fix? What's wrong with it? "It works perfectly" yet needs a fix.... ....Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Roebb (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't find the links to it this time. Damn, i feel stupid ^^

Well, i would have to re-start my save anyway, when my pal version arrives. So, nevermind.
Good luck to you guys, if this really is the real deal


----------



## RailTracer (Nov 11, 2011)

Eluryh said:


> I'm playing the game. It needs a fix. It's NTSC. It works perfectly.


It needs a fix? Elaborate.

Anyway, great news.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Roebb said:


> Can't find the links to it this time. Damn, i feel stupid ^^
> 
> Well, i would have to re-start my save anyway, when my pal version arrives. So, nevermind.
> Good luck to you guys, if this really is the real deal



Just convert the save.


----------



## Nightengale (Nov 11, 2011)

Bah, I cant seem to find the links


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

How the f do you guys find downloads if the links aren't even up yet  I have a lot to learn. There is no search filter on these sites?


----------



## Snytbaggen (Nov 11, 2011)

Nightengale said:


> Bah, I cant seem to find the links


Found some links on pastebin that misses some characters in the middle, so they're useless


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like the people who found the links may have got them all from the same site


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 11, 2011)

RailTracer said:


> Eluryh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm playing the game. It needs a fix. It's NTSC. It works perfectly.
> ...



don't know why but you must patch cIOS in order to play the game using FIX94 d2x v7a5 WAD


----------



## sparktenks (Nov 11, 2011)

download is going so slow


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

megaupload links are up


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

it might be a fake .


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm sure i'm not able to post the real links of the backup, but there's an spanish community.... etc etc..


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

The uploader ZAX who started the original deal is now uploading two MU links in case the others are fake



> I'm uploading the .iso and the wad.rar to MU.. i tried to split into rar files but my pc is slow and i have to go to sleep
> So if the guy's links are fake, my MU links will be up tommorw. one is 13mb and the other is 4.38gb (whole game iso)


----------



## Hynx (Nov 11, 2011)

The only site I'm a member of only accepts Scene releases, damn.

I hate dark felines...


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

the site is www.nintendo.fr


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

could someone tell me if the pal version is out too?


----------



## DbGt (Nov 11, 2011)

is the game 3.95 GB scrubbed????


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

It seems as though the Wupload, Fileserve, and Uploaded files are all interchangeable, meaning you can download part 1 of the file on one of them, and download part 2 on another at the same time. A little tip to save some time.


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

the megaupload links are going with 1,3mb 45 min remaining


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> It seems as though the Wupload, Fileserve, and Uploaded files are all interchangeable, meaning you can download part 1 of the file on one of them, and download part 2 on another at the same time. A little tip to save some time.



I was already aware, but thank-you for sharing. Are you still getting high speeds from wupload?


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

lol so apparently I'm not set, if it needs a "fix", will be interesting to see why it suddenly doesn't work, while the demo did, but then again, that was just a demo.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

usenet upload is incoming guys.
only 1 part left from filesonic, then immediatly start newsgrouops upload.
keep an eye for a.b.u-4all!


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Porkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > It seems as though the Wupload, Fileserve, and Uploaded files are all interchangeable, meaning you can download part 1 of the file on one of them, and download part 2 on another at the same time. A little tip to save some time.
> ...


Still at 250 kb/s with Wupload.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, mods work fast. lol


----------



## Netsi (Nov 11, 2011)

will open the .iso too see, if there any differences there...


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

OMG! A minute between posts? IN THIS THREAD?!

EDIT: Self deleted. Tired of being a jerk to mods. xD


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

EDIT: Self deleted. Tired of being a jerk to mods. xD


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

lol Kiriashi

first 600mb done 

now to find a way to play ntsc games again. I'm on 4.3 with wiikey 2 does tinyload work?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

128 KB/s... I have an 11 hours wait
today is all about 11  !


----------



## linkje (Nov 11, 2011)

FUUUU second MU link is slow only getting 500kb now 2 hours remaining


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

at gamerankings skyward sword is behing twilight princess and xenoblade .... -.-

why?


----------



## DbGt (Nov 11, 2011)

could someone confirm this game is 3.95 gb scrubbed?


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Props to the mods monitoring this thread.

Doing an awesome job. : D


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> lol so apparently I'm not set, if it needs a "fix", will be interesting to see why it suddenly doesn't work, while the demo did, but then again, that was just a demo.



I think the "fix" is just d2x - a lot of people don't have the latest files on their wiis, simply because a lot of people haven't been playing anything newer than Brawl.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> Props to the mods monitoring this thread.
> 
> Doing an awesome job. : D



You know, someone once told me about pulling the bull by the horns..  Thanks though.


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

What exactly is dx2? D:


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> at gamerankings skyward sword is behing twilight princess and xenoblade .... -.-
> 
> why?



Because a lot of reviewers these days rate on a scale of 5, and don't have fractional scores. So if the game isn't perfect in their eyes, it gets a 4/5 or 80%. Load of BS IMO, but it is what it is.

Others are simply giving low scores because they don't like the Wii. I'm going to go with IGN and Edge on this one


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

I swear I was on 1 hours and 30 minutes fifteen minutes ago... Stop your trolling, jDownloader! D:


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> What exactly is dx2? D:



My thoughts exactly, however I was told by Porkchops(?), that if I can run Kirby, MW3, and Zelda Skyward Sword E3 Demo, that I shouldn't have any problems. lol


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 11, 2011)

DbGt said:


> could someone confirm this game is 3.95 gb scrubbed?


I don't think anyone can, since only the PAL-Version is in the stores. And that one is scrubbed 4.07/4.27 GB with the Update. Though, it contains more languages, so 3.95 GB is possible.


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Kiriashi said:


> What exactly is dx2? D:



I want to know that to.

And how do you know if you have dx2


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue-K said:


> DbGt said:
> 
> 
> > could someone confirm this game is 3.95 gb scrubbed?
> ...



One guy who got a review copy said it was 3.93GB according to USBLoaderGX.


----------



## jacenn (Nov 11, 2011)

Copying to usb..


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> Kiriashi said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is dx2? D:
> ...




Well I can run the demo so.. That's good... I guess.

I still want to know what it is thou- HOLY CRAP 613 readers.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> Kiriashi said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is dx2? D:
> ...


It's the latest cIOS.


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

> ---



Probably on the Internet


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

There are no MU links yet.

and cIOS? What's the c for?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

lol everything but mediafire and rapidshare... where are my loveable mediafire links?


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> Kiriashi said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is dx2? D:
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t...nother-hot-fix/

You normally can see it in a info screen in your USB loader

read up guys, time has not been standing still


----------



## Fluto (Nov 11, 2011)

TerraPhantm said:


> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> > DbGt said:
> ...


A reviewer has a softmoded Wii? Wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Luigi728 (Nov 11, 2011)

Damnit! Two and a half hour left until I'm home...
Hopefully there is a torrent up by then, easier than different parts.


----------



## passlogin (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys, I'm a complete noob here with Wiikey 1, last game I played was Muramasa: The Demon Blade.. What sort of updates will I need to play this?


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

megaupload links are out...


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 11, 2011)

I am extracting the rar files. Lets hope its real!


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

Luigi728 said:


> Damnit! Two and a half hour left until I'm home...
> Hopefully there is a torrent up by then, easier than different parts.



Yeah I think I'll wait for a torrent too. Think I'll head to bed and look forward to my morning Skyward Sword glory


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

I stand corrected about the MU links


----------



## derkiederk (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> usenet upload is incoming guys.
> only 1 part left from filesonic, then immediatly start newsgrouops upload.
> keep an eye for a.b.u-4all!



You'll be keeping the filename as it is, right?


----------



## Xsy (Nov 11, 2011)

This is driving me crazy that none of my other sites are linking to Megaupload.  I hate every one of you.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm. Cool. Downloading what appears to be a 3.95 NTSC release. Got about 5 hours left.


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Luigi728 said:


> Damnit! Two and a half hour left until I'm home...
> Hopefully there is a torrent up by then, easier than different parts.



Get jDownloader, downloading multiple parts is easier and quicker then torrent


----------



## Nightengale (Nov 11, 2011)

32 minutes left, exactly the time at which I will have to go to work. Screw my life! I will post screens if you guys want more confirmation and I'm the first though?


----------



## Luigi728 (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> Luigi728 said:
> 
> 
> > Damnit! Two and a half hour left until I'm home...
> ...



Might try that, but I'm not home yet anyway (and I haven't found working download links yet, what was the filename again?)
Then I might try that option.


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 11, 2011)

Game ID is SOUE01 and scrubbed it weights 3,93GB


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

Still not on usenet


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Nightengale said:


> 32 minutes left, exactly the time at which I will have to go to work. Screw my life! I will post screens if you guys want more confirmation and I'm the first though?



why not call in sick for the day?


----------



## Keylogger (Nov 11, 2011)

The best game ever is coming in a few minutes...


----------



## SilentRevolt (Nov 11, 2011)

Watching the gameplay,reading the reviews, hearing what people said about this game. This makes me want to get a WII JUST TO PLAY THIS GAME. Sadly i am currently saving money for other stuff. I like Zelda games from the GB,GBA,NDS and even gamecube(Playing it on emulator).


----------



## jacenn (Nov 11, 2011)

Loaded onto usb, popped open usb cfg loader, everything is working. Full game.


----------



## Fluto (Nov 11, 2011)

Going to sleep.
Do not dispoint internet.
Good Luck to you all ... Im hitting the hay


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

alucard_xs said:


> Still not on usenet


i know -goes into RAGE mode-


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

It seems some sites are starting to include the dx2 installer for those who do not have it


----------



## Nightengale (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> Nightengale said:
> 
> 
> > 32 minutes left, exactly the time at which I will have to go to work. Screw my life! I will post screens if you guys want more confirmation and I'm the first though?
> ...



Nah, I'll have a bad conscience for the whole day  I'm a pussy like that!


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 11, 2011)

I confirm you the game doesn't need a fix if you have the latest cIOS revisions installed.
Game is multi3, including USA, ESP and FR.


----------



## Leeg (Nov 11, 2011)

Is ESP Latin-ESP or Spanish-ESP? Other NTSC games I got were Latin-ESP as Kirby


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 11, 2011)

i couldn't find it, but there it is! here I come!


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

it's forbidden (especially for a guy with one only post) to post links.


----------



## Hynx (Nov 11, 2011)

Leeg said:


> Is ESP Latin-ESP or Spanish-ESP? Other NTSC games I got were Latin-ESP as Kirby


Multi 3 is Latin Spanish for Mexico and South America and French for Canada.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Eluryh said:


> I confirm you the game doesn't need a fix if you have the latest cIOS revisions installed.
> Game is multi3, including USA, ESP and FR.



Again, is there a sure fire way to know if what I have is up to scratch? Does this fall into a "If you ran this, you can run Skyward Sword", I'm anxious with installing a new cIOS due to the fact that I'd rather not brick my Wii.


----------



## jp2008 (Nov 11, 2011)

alucard_xs said:


> it's forbidden (especially for a guy with one only post) to post links.



alright I understand. Thanks


----------



## Pimouf (Nov 11, 2011)

The last time I tried to update my Wii it was a huge failure so I'm afraid for this game. I don't want to struggle with my Wii during hours... The latest game I could play was the PAL Xenoblade.


----------



## Xsy (Nov 11, 2011)

Can we get some legitimate confirmation?  Pictures of screens with today's date, and whatnot?


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> Eluryh said:
> 
> 
> > I confirm you the game doesn't need a fix if you have the latest cIOS revisions installed.
> ...




I remember someone posting that if you can play the latest Kirby game, Modern Warfare 3 and the zelda SS E3 demo, you do not need the fix


----------



## jacenn (Nov 11, 2011)

I hadn't used me Wii in over a year, until a couple of days ago when I prepped it for SS. Just use modmii's system checker/update, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> Eluryh said:
> 
> 
> > I confirm you the game doesn't need a fix if you have the latest cIOS revisions installed.
> ...


You CAN'T brick your wii with installing a cIOS, all IOSes 200 and higher are custom and will not affect your system


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> Hiroshi21 said:
> 
> 
> > Eluryh said:
> ...



Yeah in fact that was directed at me, I'm just being a bit um.. paranoid? lol I've played about 20+ hours of MW3, and Kirby, and played through the Zelda SS E3 demo a few times.


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 11, 2011)

Leeg said:


> Is ESP Latin-ESP or Spanish-ESP? Other NTSC games I got were Latin-ESP as Kirby



Game seems to be in ESP-Spain reading the texts.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Etheboss said:


> Hiroshi21 said:
> 
> 
> > Eluryh said:
> ...



Ok, so if I get this, I'll just use the system based dx2 installer, and install it to 251, if it doesn't work, since I go as high as 250, I'm using 250 right now for Kirby, MW3, and Zelda SS E3 Demo.


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

still not on usenet ...


----------



## Pimouf (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> Hiroshi21 said:
> 
> 
> > Eluryh said:
> ...




I can play the demo so maybe there is hope. I want to avoid doing anything since it's probably the last Wii game I'll play and all the others can be launched without any problem. That would be bad to ruin everything.


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 11, 2011)

For those who care about the fix, before playing the game, use Pimp My Wii 2.28 and it will install all you need to the latest revision.

All games will work.


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

*MUST WE START WITH 6 HEARTS????????  Loool if we will start with 6 HEARTS the game will have less BOSSES. PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER WHO STARTED THE GAME: I AM CRYING LIKE A CHILD. *


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > My excuse for not having pre ordered it is that I can get it for free
> ...



its 119AUD in Au, and the equivalent of 79 AUD in GBR/Pound for the limited edition.

The extortion deserves a wait till the prices become realistic.


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> Etheboss said:
> 
> 
> > Hiroshi21 said:
> ...


Yeah you can do that, or install over the present 250..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Porkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


and they wonder why we pirate?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Thankfully there are almost enough download links to download everything simultaneously. Have 2 of the files done already. The other 7 are currently downloading collectively at 1MB/s. Should have it soon




TerryHomes said:


> *MUST WE START WITH 6 HEARTS????????    Loool if we will start with 6 HEARTS the game will have less BOSSES. PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER WHO STARTED THE GAME: I AM CRYING LIKE A CHILD. *


Bosses don't necessarily correlate to the number of starting hearts. Remember MM only had 5 including the final boss.


Spoiler



Now I've heard this game has fewer dungeons than other titles (which I guess means fewer bosses), BUT, many of the out-of-dungeon areas are also dungeon-like, and will take time to travel. So the game is still fairly packed. And according to RichIGN, the final boss fight is rather tough (I think he died 3 times)


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Etheboss said:


> Hiroshi21 said:
> 
> 
> > Etheboss said:
> ...


Well I'd like to keep whatever is in 250, considering it's run pretty much everything perfectly so far.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> *MUST WE START WITH 6 HEARTS????????    Loool if we will start with 6 HEARTS the game will have less BOSSES. PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER WHO STARTED THE GAME: I AM CRYING LIKE A CHILD. *



I think it's due to the fact that the combat is different and will take most player some getting used to therefore nintendo added and extra 3 hearts so players do not die to quickly


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> *MUST WE START WITH 6 HEARTS????????    Loool if we will start with 6 HEARTS the game will have less BOSSES. PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER WHO STARTED THE GAME: I AM CRYING LIKE A CHILD. *


Yes.


----------



## masterchan (Nov 11, 2011)

NTSC version Multi3 ISO
Size : 4.37 GB 
MD5 : 5E7CCF8CCC2C798990367CB470C7EB5F


----------



## mepirulo (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> *MUST WE START WITH 6 HEARTS????????    Loool if we will start with 6 HEARTS the game will have less BOSSES. PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER WHO STARTED THE GAME: I AM CRYING LIKE A CHILD. *


Dear Lord...


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

still not on usenet ... weird ...


----------



## Eluryh (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> *MUST WE START WITH 6 HEARTS????????    Loool if we will start with 6 HEARTS the game will have less BOSSES. PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER WHO STARTED THE GAME: I AM CRYING LIKE A CHILD. *



yes you start with 6 hearts.


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

alucard_xs said:


> still not on usenet ... weird ...



Maybe they don't want to risk getting sued by Nintendo


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

> yes you start with 6 hearts.


LIfe is tough enought with one ...


----------



## Xsy (Nov 11, 2011)

Are we allowed to ask the file name of the megaupload links?  Not where to get it, just the file name.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 11, 2011)

King Zargo said:


>



O_O do want, just a little longer


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 11, 2011)

It works!!! No need to be on this site anymore!!!

Cya 

Edit: My signature confirms it!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> Eluryh said:
> 
> 
> > I confirm you the game doesn't need a fix if you have the latest cIOS revisions installed.
> ...



if you have D2X Cios r21 hotfix, with base 56 installed on slot 249, i can verify it works 100% on there.


----------



## tHciNc (Nov 11, 2011)

WHo cares about usenet its everywhere else. 3.94gigs scrubbed 
So called fix, is just d2x 56 base i think, i was thinking might need 249 to load 250 to run, but ran fine..
Shouldnt need filename, i went to the "public" haunts, its there too

ws_tlozss_ntsc_multi3


----------



## Kiriashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Man, everyone is PMing me for links... D:


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> alucard_xs said:
> 
> 
> > still not on usenet ... weird ...
> ...


upload in progress.
a.b.u-4all


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

King Zargo said:


> It works!!! No need to be on this site anymore!!!
> 
> Cya
> 
> Edit: My signature confirms it!



lol Enjoy! I still have a couple of hours to go


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 11, 2011)

tHciNc said:


> WHo cares about usenet its everywhere else. 3.94gigs scrubbed


LOL, watch my words, usenet will take over one day as main source, because it cannot be taken down...


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

> upload in progress.
> a.b.u-4all


?
Cannot see it what is the filename ?


----------



## Öhr (Nov 11, 2011)

usenet sucks. youre paying for pirates software. what are you? hypopirate? either way, definitely a dumbass...


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

alucard_xs said:


> > upload in progress.
> > a.b.u-4all
> 
> 
> ...


currently repacking and making par files, i will post details when upload starts.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

1 file left to go... ironically the first part...


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Neither usernet is a scam, or they actually  pay companies to allow their stuff to be leaked


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't find anything, seems I've got a lot to learn still.

Oh well, I'll wait for the Usenet drop or public Torrents to show up. -sigh-


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

4gb huh should be lots of shit in it than...unless their all cut scenes


----------



## passlogin (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> 1 file left to go... *coincidentally *the first part...



fixed.


----------



## FiREY_WRECK (Nov 11, 2011)

Wonder how long before torrent sites get hold of this?

Thoughts?


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> alucard_xs said:
> 
> 
> > > upload in progress.
> ...



What is your upload speed if I may ask? Trying to decide if usenet will be faster than keeping with these MU links.


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

> currently repacking and making par files, i will post details when upload starts.



Great.

Thanks


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

i hoping for a PAL leak by end of play today


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

QuantumFluxx said:


> [Truth] said:
> 
> 
> > alucard_xs said:
> ...



The megaupload links were amazing for me, however they lacked two files.


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 11, 2011)

Öhr said:


> usenet sucks. youre paying for pirates software. what are you? hypopirate? either way, definitely a dumbass...


OK , that triggered one more responce, but the last one.
Both usenet AND torrent sites are originally ment as a means to ditribute information...but both are being used for pirating...
And at least you don't have to open up your PC for sharing...(i know it's not allways, but on private sites it is a requirement)... witch sucks big time for me..


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't have premium.  I already pay for usenet which is infinitely more stable and reliable its rare I find myself in this kind of situation


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

lol I can't even tell what I have installed.. Which is frustrating.


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

lol Pal people are really damn. They cant upload a game. NTSC people release is 9 days later and they get ir first.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hooray! 50 minutes and counting. My Skyward Sword (in my pants) is READY! xD


----------



## Pimouf (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> lol I can't even tell what I have installed.. Which is frustrating.




Same here, it's a complete mess on my Wii  I can't wait to see the game working and forget all those stories of CIOS.


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Just remembered, I still gotta buy a WM+ lol.

Probably pick it up along with Skyrim


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> lol Pal people are really damn. They cant upload a game. NTSC people release is 9 days later and they get ir first.


Not really, NTSC game plays on a PAL system..in this case..

EDIT: almost every NTSC game plays on a PAL, only a handfull of games are not..


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

9 minutes left, good lord


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

> lol I can't even tell what I have installed.. Which is frustrating.



the latest D2X has a cios map viewer which displays what is installed where, which versions and base they are and even allows deletion of them.


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Pimouf said:


> Hiroshi21 said:
> 
> 
> > lol I can't even tell what I have installed.. Which is frustrating.
> ...




We still have Pandora's Tower and The Last Story to be released and they might need a new cISO


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

slapusillydawg said:


> 9 minutes left, good lord



Same! Wish these last two files were on megaupload so I'd be done by now!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

chaofan said:


> Hooray! 50 minutes and counting. My Skyward Sword (in my pants) is READY! xD


I still have 8 hours of agonizing wait


----------



## Pimouf (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> Pimouf said:
> 
> 
> > Hiroshi21 said:
> ...




I already finished The Last Story and don't know Pandora's Tower =)


----------



## micilico (Nov 11, 2011)

35 mins i'm so exited


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 11, 2011)

i'm at work, so haven't even begun...


----------



## slapusillydawg (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> slapusillydawg said:
> 
> 
> > 9 minutes left, good lord
> ...



ikr? these are gonna be the longest 4 minutes of my life


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 11, 2011)

Aww, I wish it was the PAL one.
I'll just wait I think..


----------



## Social0 (Nov 11, 2011)

woooo, still not sure if fake or real...


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Social0 said:


> woooo, still not sure if fake or real...



I'm sure it's confirmed real at this point


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

30 minutes left. If this turns out to be a fake, then:






EDIT: Hahaha, funny that my 100th post should include this picture. xD


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

Hopefully we will get today the Pal Version too.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 11, 2011)

seems legit this time... ill be done soon hopefully. maxing my connection


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 11, 2011)

yes, now it"s the real one ... waiting one usenet with my own eyes.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Halo.Combat.Evolved.Anniversary* got out as well LOL

just need PAL Zelda and my weekend is set


----------



## Pimouf (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm extracting the files =)


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> *Halo.Combat.Evolved.Anniversary* got out as well LOL
> 
> just need PAL Zelda and my weekend is set



And also Assassin's Creed Revelations


----------



## Social0 (Nov 11, 2011)

40 mins left, putting in empty dvd in drive


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

Ow dear this is so exciting i think i wet my pants.


----------



## loserkidsblink (Nov 11, 2011)

This usenet upload couldn't go faster enough.. my download speeds are crawling, I've got another 2 hours.

Enough people have it already, you'd figure there'd be a torrent by now.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

To anyone with any doubt still left in there, this file is 100% legit. So stop wondering if it's fake, guys.

Anyway, this will be my last post here on the temp for awhile. Only 9 minutes left. It's been an honor and a privilege to work and discuss this game amongst such outstanding ladies and gentlemen. Until next time.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

adding to drive


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

Usenet:

Groups: alt.binaries.games.wii, alt.binaries.u-4all
Header: [The.Legend.of.Zelda.-.Skyward.Sword.-.MULTi3.NTSC.Wii-WIISOS]-[usenet-4all.info]

should pop up on usenet searchengines soon.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

Edit: it doesn't pop up yet.

Edit: now it does but the file is 141.76 MB?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Not asking where but are there Torrents?


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> To anyone with any doubt still left in there, this file is 100% legit. So stop wondering if it's fake, guys.
> 
> Anyway, this will be my last post here on the temp for awhile. Only 9 minutes left. It's been an honor and a privilege to work and discuss this game amongst such outstanding ladies and gentlemen. Until next time.



Good luck and godspeed sir. It's been a great ride with you guys.


----------



## Nightengale (Nov 11, 2011)

I can confirm it's working without the fix on 249 base 56. I gotta hurry to work now lol!


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

@Piebe: this always takes some time.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I think i figured out a way to find out if I got it installed, when did d2x v6 come out? Because I did my full mod, which included d2x as well as other cios' on August 27th 2011....


----------



## Gameking-4 (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > *Halo.Combat.Evolved.Anniversary* got out as well LOL
> ...



and skyrim


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

its up on nzbindex.nl 39.69 MB/s upload speed.


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Gameking-4 said:


> JonathanEstacio said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...



I bought Skyrim on PC and I have an i7 and a 6990 and it looks like SHIT on the highest. Was disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Piebe (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> @Piebe: this always takes some time.


Alright thanks a lot, i'm downloading it!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Gameking-4 said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanEstacio said:
> ...



its all about gameplay
not graphics


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> > Gameking-4 said:
> ...



I was more referring to the fact Bethesda promised PC users that the game would be optimized for PC in the PC release, meaning, way better than the consoles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah they obviously ported the shitty console version of skyrim to the pc


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Are there Torrents?


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Gameking-4 said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanEstacio said:
> ...



For some reasons most PC games looks crap on the highest setting yet them look better on the lower settings


----------



## MaximusTG (Nov 11, 2011)

Also found the links, "over there". NTSC game on PAL Wii. Worked like a charm. Playing with latest d2x cIOS (i believe its base 56 in 249) and cfg usbloader v70. I just made an account on one of the three filesites. That sped things up a bit .


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 11, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> its up on nzbindex.nl 39.69 MB/s upload speed.


You're my hero...bedankt...


----------



## Andrew_DS (Nov 11, 2011)

It's great that the game is out in the wild now, but i'm slightly saddened that the skyward sword community will possibly die down now, it was fun posting about possible leaks and so forth =/ 

Oh well, Skyward Sword here I come! And when my copy arrives in my mail box I can enjoy the pretty packaging and awesome soundtrack =D


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

7 days early... Big N will be so pissed. Works 100% by the way.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Etheboss said:


> [Truth] said:
> 
> 
> > its up on nzbindex.nl 39.69 MB/s upload speed.
> ...


it's not uploaded yet size says only 141 mb


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

@ Rockstar.

you are going to end up banned from this thread if you keep asking that.

and no there are no torrents yet


----------



## Moeca10 (Nov 11, 2011)

OK! I have 5 files from somewhere, how do I merge them together?


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

No but seriously, when did d2x v6 come out? o_o


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

JonathanEstacio said:


> @ Rockstar.
> 
> you are going to end up banned from this thread if you keep asking that.
> 
> and no there are no torrents yet


Thank you.
Will get it when the Torrents come.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

@Rockstar You're just asking for a banning. :/ How about Googling?

Also, 20 minutes for me. Although it's been confirmed, I'll confirm it even more once I get it playing.


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Etheboss said:
> 
> 
> > [Truth] said:
> ...


That's normal, it takes time to index that stuff..


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Etheboss said:
> 
> 
> > [Truth] said:
> ...


its in the proccess of uploading and nzbindexer always take some time to catch up.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Nevermind found out myself by looking at the file's creation date, yeah I got dx2 v6 already.


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Halfway done here.

Annoying captca's preventing me from leaving my PC to just download


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

usenet upload is now 446mb getting there.........................


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 11, 2011)

must i update my system 4.3 kirby and skyward sword demo works amazing ....


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope the torrents come soon


----------



## flobo (Nov 11, 2011)

I got the first 3 parts from usenet already, the other one should be posted shortly  .


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

OH GOD THERES A WII MOTION PLUS TUTORIAL VIDEO IN THE GAME WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> Gameking-4 said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanEstacio said:
> ...



skyrim has issues on AMD's current drivers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

FoulPlay said:


> OH GOD THERES A WII MOTION PLUS TUTORIAL VIDEO IN THE GAME WHAT THE FUCK



you only have to watch it once


----------



## Pimouf (Nov 11, 2011)

It woooooooooooorks!

lol @ the "Merci pour votre achat" (Thanks for your purchase) message when you start the game.


----------



## Hihomaster (Nov 11, 2011)

found it as well on a canadian/french private tracker but not that much seeder for now


----------



## FoulPlay (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> you only have to watch it once



lol its such a cock tease LET ME PLAY.  But yeah so hyped!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> No but seriously, when did d2x v6 come out? o_o



http://code.google.com/p/d2x-cios-installer/downloads/list

who knows.......


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

Pimouf said:


> It woooooooooooorks!
> 
> lol @ the "Merci pour votre achat" (Thanks for your purchase) message when you start the game.



lol unless to count "purchhase" as buying your PC and baying for your internet as a purchase


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

686 mb on usenet


----------



## blopa (Nov 11, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## JonathanEstacio (Nov 11, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> must i update my system 4.3 kirby and skyward sword demo works amazing ....



If them two works ok, then no you do not need to update


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

i think i have d2x v6 i got mine from modmii about a week ago so i should?


----------



## laramy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunno what I am doing wrong, but I don't get the burned iso to work via Neogamma R9 b50 @cIOS d2x v6 56/249. Still getting a #002 Error even tho Kirby and the Zelda demo worked fine. I used the IOS249[56]-v7a5fixed.wad to update, but still no change. So now I am updating my shit with Pimp My Wii and I will see what it will give me. If somebody has some hint, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## blopa (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anything new happened the last 10 hours?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

blopa said:


> Does anything new happened the last 10 hours?


you could say that....

http://gbatemp.net/topic/313286-wii-2756-the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-usa/page__pid__3969139#entry3969139


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

The guide I followed had me install this, followed it letter by letter, so I guess I got it "cIOS250[57]-v21d2x6.wad"


----------



## Napohond (Nov 11, 2011)

Watching the Usenet archive grow :-)

And GROW

and GGRRRRROOOOOWWWWW


----------



## blopa (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW so it's leaked?


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

10 minutes left for me.  EXCITE.

My Wiimote is READY.

Edit: *blopa Yep. It's out!!!*


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Napohond said:


> Watching the Usenet archive grow :-)
> 
> And GROW
> 
> and GGRRRRROOOOOWWWWW


lol!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

Napohond said:


> Watching the Usenet archive grow :-)
> 
> And GROW
> 
> and GGRRRRROOOOOWWWWW


3gb to go


----------



## laramy (Nov 11, 2011)

laramy said:


> Dunno what I am doing wrong, but I don't get the burned iso to work via Neogamma R9 b50 @cIOS d2x v6 56/249. Still getting a #002 Error even tho Kirby and the Zelda demo worked fine. I used the IOS249[56]-v7a5fixed.wad to update, but still no change. So now I am updating my shit with Pimp My Wii and I will see what it will give me. If somebody has some hint, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Looks like my iOS' were outdated and it's working now. So use Pimp my Wii to update your stuff if you run into similar problems. Hope this will help someone!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:


> The guide I followed had me install this, followed it letter by letter, so I guess I got it "cIOS250[57]-v21d2x6.wad"



i personally installed base 38 - 58 on slot 245 - 251

most everything works just fine on slot 249/base56 though.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

TIME TO TIE THE CHILDREN DOWN, NOBODY 'S GONNA STOP ME PLAYING THIS GAME NOW!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

modmii is better and safer to use PMW has brick risk.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Nov 11, 2011)

man you guys should just get a mod chip makes your life easier then worriyng about ios913913919319 lol.


----------



## blopa (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't find it in blackcats... can anyone share a source for me? *-*


----------



## nexusbetween (Nov 11, 2011)

I've got one more chunk of 500mb left. So about 20 min.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 11, 2011)

laramy said:


> laramy said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno what I am doing wrong, but I don't get the burned iso to work via Neogamma R9 b50 @cIOS d2x v6 56/249. Still getting a #002 Error even tho Kirby and the Zelda demo worked fine. I used the IOS249[56]-v7a5fixed.wad to update, but still no change. So now I am updating my shit with Pimp My Wii and I will see what it will give me. If somebody has some hint, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
> ...



That's bullshit. IOS do not affect the used cIOS.


----------



## laramy (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> modmii is better and safer to use PMW has brick risk.


Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't know that.


----------



## ward83 (Nov 11, 2011)

how come that the PAL version is "released" (shipped) but there's only NTSC versions out there?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

cos they were too gutless to leak it i suppose


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

Rev2k7 said:


> man you guys should just get a mod chip makes your life easier then worriyng about ios913913919319 lol.



not at all.



Hielkenator said:


> laramy said:
> 
> 
> > laramy said:
> ...



No, but there can be othe reasons an older cIOS does not work.


----------



## manuel1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

pal not out?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

only ntsc atm


----------



## chaofan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well guys, it's been fun. Unfortunately, after this I'm gonna go back to lurker mode. I'll re-confirm whether or not the earlier links were legit (even though they've been confirmed many times) but the more confirmations the better, right?


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

I found the torrent 

awesome!


----------



## laramy (Nov 11, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Rev2k7 said:
> 
> 
> > man you guys should just get a mod chip makes your life easier then worriyng about ios913913919319 lol.
> ...


Yeah, it updated some IOS' and cIOS' and that's all it did actually. It's working perfectly fine for me now.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Tech related question, if I had say.. BleepyBloops CIOS on slot 250 with a base of 57, would writing another cios to that base overwrite it, or screw it up? lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2011)

if you want to update your ios easily use modmii go into cios/ios (1 of them) and tell it to reccomend the files to download. download them and install them with wad manager on your wii. EASY.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> if you want to update your ios easily use modmii go into cios/ios (1 of them) and tell it to reccomend the files to download. download them and install them with wad manager on your wii. EASY.



Oh that is pretty easy..


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 11, 2011)

is it bad it took me 20min to download  
whole file


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Topic closed.* Please use the official release thread for further discussion


----------

